# All About Stereo Rose



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 6, 2010)

Stereo Rose is on the Canadian website right now!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*


----------



## highheels (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just placed two separate orders and ordered 3 Stereo Rose's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I end up actually receiving all 3 (slightly jaded after the Marine Life fiasco), I will definitely sell at least one (or maybe two, depending if I want a back-up) to you gals for retail + tax + shipping. 

Good luck to everyone - I can't believe I just got out of bed to do this (actually, yes I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  My boyfriend thinks we're all nuts! 

I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Who thinks stereo rose will be sold out by afternoon!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Who thinks stereo rose will be sold out by afternoon!_

 
Definately!!!  That's why I'm here!!!!


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Could only afford one msf, so I chose Stereo Rose over By Candlelight. I hope I made the right decision!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

got 3 of the ES's and 2 Stereo Rose!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yay!  Stereo Rose ordered with a few other things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to check everything else out and place my more calm second order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## wetwater (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

how many stereo roses did you guys all get?


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_how many stereo roses did you guys all get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ordered two!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yay!  Got 1 SR and the Alice & Olivia pigments/lipglasses......


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_how many stereo roses did you guys all get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got 4 -- one for me and the other 3 are for people who needed CP's.


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I bought 2 Stereo Rose MSFs and Jazzed l/s.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

1 Stereo Rose for me!  Yay!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just talked to MAC Pro and my order is fine- WHEW!  

Still no By Candlelight available, but that is okay, I will live w/o it.  

I got one Stereo Rose, which I was not going to get, but decided to try
Partylicious pigment
Go for It l/s
Jazzed l/s

I think that is it.

That is all I could swing right now and even that made it a bit tight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope Stereo Rose is not too different than the original, or it is going back to MAC.  I don't want it if it is different.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I placed my order on pro too! Spent 257.52! Happy Birthday to me Happy Birthday to me I can't wait for my beautiful black box oh happy birthday to me!_

 
Happy birthday!

My spending on this collection was 240 RANDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (31.35 american dollars as of now).
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_how many stereo roses did you guys all get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just got up, turn the computer on and typed in Stereo Rose before I even wait to see if they collection was up. I ordered it but was hesitant given I am not making the money I thought I would since my UE ran out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was expecting it to still help fill in the gaps while I'm in training till the end of July but when I saw they didnt desposit two weeks ago I called and found out the bad news. I'm just short now like $40-$80 a week so far the last 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I guess if worse comes to worse I can always sell it to someone that might have missed out. When did this go up on their site? If it was midnight I'm surprised it's still available......unless I'll be one of those that gets the "not able to fill order" email like some of you did with Marine Life


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

It's Up Ladies! Just Placed My Order! Happy Hauling! Since MAc has a warehouse in maryland I should get my order NLT thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only order Stereo Rose x 2 (that's all I could afford at the moment) I have 18 empties @ home, but have never B2M'd before. Can I use those to get Jazzed and Go for it? Or does it depend on the store?  I really dont want to miss out on those two lippies...


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I ordered SR cause I can always sell it at retail if I change my mind. Woo!


----------



## Anachronism86 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I feel like a victim to hype but I totally do not mind.
I just placed an order for Stereo Rose and hope it's as pretty as everyone says it is.


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I have Stereo Rose in my shopping bag but my mom isn't home with the credit card so I have to wait.  I'm not even sure if I want it that bad but I've been kind of swept up in all the hype.  Do you girls think it's worth it?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_My thoughts exactly._

 
I think it makes me feel better knowing there's at least one other person out there not getting SR


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Ok, im pretty sure stereo rose is guarenteed to be the first thing gone, but do you think it will be another MSF that goes second or something else? I do this the hard way, I get what I like then see what is a popular item then buy that stuff just because I dont wan't to kick myself later.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ally4MAC* 

 
_It's up now_

 
Still sold out on MAC Pro, but it is in stock on maccosmetics.com


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my order in for Stereo Rose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope it isn't another ML fiasco with orders getting canceled.

Thanks to those who posted the free shipping code. For some reason my 'thanks' button is missing.


----------



## catemoody (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

STEREO ROSE SOLD OUT ON US SITE!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

SR is SOLD OUT on the US site!

EDIT:  Hehe, you beat me to it!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

...Holy shit.....


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Told you guys by afternoon its not even afternoon and its gone it was gone it about 3 hrs!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

JESUS! What was that? 2 hours? Wowza.....


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow, that was fast. Stereo Rose already shows that it is sold out on maccosmetics.com

Edit:
Ooops, looks like ya'll already know.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I stayed all really late waiting for Stereo Rose to come on the website.  Then I checked this morning and it's sold out!  I think it's ridiculous how few of these items MAC is producing.  With the economy the way it is, it's ridiculous that if people are willing to spend money on something, they will not make more.  I wanted Stereo Rose really bad to complete my MSF collection (I only need that one and Metal Rock) but I am so disappointed that I am not going to ever spend another penny on MAC now.  I don't even wear the MSF's I have lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

that sucks for you guys that woke up to find stereo rose sold out! sort out your stock mac! for goodness sakes!


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetkitty* 

 
_When my ML got canceled, I didn't even get a cancellation notice, just didn't come in my box... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sucks.....the only thing I ordered was SR so if I get an empty box I'm gonna be pretty pissed.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^That's ridiculous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would have been so sad!

I am done with MAC!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

This experience has been eye opening...I have a serious addiction to MAC. I got zero restful sleep last night for fear that this would launch. I drove like a bat out of hell this AM to get to work so I could be near a computer to stalk the website, and while I was lucky enough to be able to place my order, now I'm consumed with fear that my order will be cancelled.  TERRIBLE! MAC I quit you (or at least I'm going to try to) this is just too much.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^That's ridiculous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have been so sad!

I am done with MAC!_

 
Check Nordstrom.com, and Macy's.com, Order just that and at least you won't have to pay shipping if it doesn't come through.

Can you get it at a counter?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I might be able to get it at a MACYs counter or freestanding store but they are all like 45 mins. away from me.  I don't really feel like driving all over and calling all over trying to track it down.  I have never even worn pleasureflush and went through so many hoops to get that in a swap just because. I don't think I need it anyway.  It's just a let down that MAC treats their loyal customers who spend  thousands on MAC a year this way.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Can you still only buy four of something from the MAC site? *Because if not, I feel the blame lies more on those buying a bunch to resell*._

 

[email protected]!ng poachers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I doubt it.  I really don't think MAC cares how many loyal customers they piss off. So long as they get the $$$, I doubt they care. How many SRs' did they produce 150? I just dont believe that, that many individual people ordered SR in two hours.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

omg! its freaky... cant mac make more msfs know that its anticipated?!?!?!?!?! sold out in 3 hours... I have no words...

Pray hard that I am able to get it once it hits my shore


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I feel bad for everyone who didn't get stereo rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If MAC knows something is going to be popular, they should make more of it.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I might be able to get it at a MACYs counter or freestanding store but they are all like 45 mins. away from me. I don't really feel like driving all over and calling all over trying to track it down. I have never even worn pleasureflush and went through so many hoops to get that in a swap just because. I don't think I need it anyway. It's just a let down that MAC treats their loyal customers who spend thousands on MAC a year this way._

 
I'm sorry and I don't mean to come off rude but whether your a loyal customer or not business is based on first come first serve. Whether this was someones 1st MAC purchase or there 100th its still whoever gets to the product first. You can't put the full blame on MAC on why you didn't get the product yes they should of produced more, but also the people who got it were up bright and early or all night waiting.

I was up on and off last night then up at 5am I did purchase 3 but I'm not a reseller or evil bayer I bought 1 for my self to use right away one as a back up and one for my kit.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

As much as I hate to say it but there are three that share the blame: MAC, resellers, and us!  MAC does not produce enough of a product that they know will sell like hotcakes.  Resellers buy up as much as they can so they can resell at double, triple the cost to make money.  We talk up and crave products creating a demand.  Now, I have no problem with the last one but, can you just imagine the number of people that read sites like Specktra but are not a member.  They are only out here to read about what's coming out and what we think will be the must have items!  Also, this is the first time SR has been out in awhile.  There was already a market for it and it was already hard to find.  They released it again so sure, it's going to be the top selling, fastest selling, and yet once again, hardest to find item of the collection.  It sucks, no less to miss out on an item you want.  There are several on my list of 'The Ones That Got Away' but that's how this game we play goes.  I hope we all get what we wanted, one way or another, and don't have to pay crazy prices for it!  And for the record, I too will be waiting to see if I get an email saying I won't be getting my SR.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

It sounds like we might have quite a few disappointed Specktra beauties again.  What a bummer.  I'm so sorry for everyone who may be missing out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still hopeful that another batch of them will show up on the MAC site at some point soonish.  Fingers crossed for all of you!

I only ordered 1 SR, but I'm gonna try to get my hands on a few more (if I can find them!) to sell here at cost.  I'll let everyone know if I can find any.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Eventually I want a back-up of SR, but I'm going to wait it out a little. Might be the death of me, but I dont go through MSF's like other people I know. I've used Petticoat since Dec of 08 and it still has a dome.


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Good morning, ladies! 
I just finished catching up. So, Stereo Rose is already sold out. Hope nobody will get the cancellation e-mail. I'm happy for you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm excited to see the collection IRL on Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will they still have Stereo Rose? I don't know. Will I like Hang Loose? Let's see.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hi ladies, what time did Stereo Rose sell out?
I put my ordre in at 8:15 this morning and I haven't received either a backorder or cancellation notice, so fingers crossed.
But I'm curious how long it took to sell out?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Hi ladies, what time did Stereo Rose sell out?
I put my ordre in at 8:15 this morning and I haven't received either a backorder or cancellation notice, so fingers crossed.
But I'm curious how long it took to sell out?_

 
It sold out 10:30am EST. 2 and a half hours, I believe.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I disagree with you. This whole issue would have been avoided had MAC made enough product to supply the intense demand for this product._

 
Especially Stereo Rose.  If thier marketing people were on top on their game they'd have known what the demand would be for it.


----------



## meg_curls (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Even the counters aren't getting much stock of SR, so I can only imagine that they didn't produce enough for the online stock as well


----------



## michthr (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

SR dosnt seem to be sold out on the mac canadian website....


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*






I'm hoping they restock SR. For now... will be putting in my Love to Love and A+O order. Maybe I can call the Nordies by me and have them put one aside and my boy can pick it up for me on his way home from work.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_SR dosnt seem to be sold out on the mac canadian website...._

 
Yep its still there!


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

FYI if you put in your order on the later side, I got my email confirmation at 7:08 (pacific) and was looking over the hold on funds that mac put on my bank account, it doesn't look like stereo rose is included in the total. Bummer :-(


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just dont think MAC made a lot PERIOD. Clearly they just wanted to sell out.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SCWaveGirl81* 

 
_FYI if you put in your order on the later side, I got my email confirmation at 7:08 (pacific) and was looking over the hold on funds that mac put on my bank account, it doesn't look like stereo rose is included in the total. Bummer :-(_

 
You're right, mine's is not included either.

Total Spent :          126.14
Amount on Credit:    96.46
Amount Missing: 28.00x1.06=29.68

This is some BS. How could they not have their inventory together, just for that I am sending everything back. I am royally pissed, I order what 30 minutes after it was up.


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow, it didn't make it in my order either. I got my order confirmation email at 9:24am with Stereo Rose included and I just checked my banking and my total is lower. I did the math, and it's exactly the total minus Stereo Rose + tax. I'm super bummed. I don't even want all the other stuff I ordered now. LOL!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

MAC is incredibly lame for not anticipating the demand for this product. How does it help them when the resellers are going to make more money?


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Those that still want SR, have you guys tried ordering by phone? Sometimes they still have it in stock even if it's sold out online.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_It sold out 10:30am EST. 2 and a half hours, I believe._

 
holy cow! so unless people were ordering 10 of the bloody thing at a time mac just didn't have enough!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_I am surprised Petticoat is still not sold out in UK & US.isnt it very anticipated as well?_

 
as other have said, becauseit's being released a few times now and is still in some cco's it's lost it's appeal slightly. such a pretty msf though! one of my personal faves!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Mum just checked her CC statement. She got her confirmation email at 9:00AM EST and the total includes Stereo Rose. She got lucky.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i'm sorry to everyone who is getting confirmation emails w/o SR in the total.


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda718* 

 
_Wow, it didn't make it in my order either. I got my order confirmation email at 9:24am with Stereo Rose included and I just checked my banking and my total is lower. I did the math, and it's exactly the total minus Stereo Rose + tax. I'm super bummed. I don't even want all the other stuff I ordered now. LOL!_

 
I know! It makes the other stuff I ordered seem less "shiny" somehow. Oh well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Nordstrom has all but Stereo Rose, By Candlelight and Petticoat on their website right now.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My confirmation email has stereo rose and my bank card was charged for my entire total purchase. I had my confirmation at 7:44am EST


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So I was just looking at a listing on Ebay for SR. It reads "Get it here first, as it's now SOLD OUT on the MAC website! It sold out in less than 2 hours!" This seller JUST created that listing, has a generic product image & it's an auction meaning this seller probably just ordered like we did. Wouldn't it be hilarious if the seller's order didn't go through? At least I hope this undeserving person's order doesn't go through!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That will teach them to be greedy. And then there are sellers with SR by the dozens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyways...I end up getting SR, By Candlelight & Jazzed. I'll go to the store on Thurs to check out the blush & e/s.

I hope everyone who wants SR either gets one online or in store with little to no trouble.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't know why some counters/stores only got a few SR in, but I went to my MAC store this past weekend and the MA showed me In The Groove drawers and they got lots of Stereo Rose! There was at least 20 boxes in there. They had testers in the back but didn't let me swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, i'll be going there Thursday monring to get my SR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for those of you who didn't get it online, but check with your stores/counters. I have yet to hear they sold out at pre-sell, like Marine Life. So there's hope!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well my full purchase price is currently held on my bank card, but I am going to the store on Thursday morning (two actually, as they're close) two B2M for my lippies, so if there are any NOVA specktrettes who missed out I'll grab what I can and let you all know. Maybe we can meet up and exchange...


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my confirmation at  8:48 AM. Havent checked my bank account yet as I always hate to view it.....as it keeps getting lower and lower.


----------



## sweetkitty (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My credit card statement doesn't update that fast online... but ya I ordered from the CDN site, so hopefully I am okay, cause SR is still there.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_They take pre-orders, so probably they are sorting out who gets what and what is left, smart, not stupido like mac.com. 

mac.com didn't want that, *they wanted us all the order SR and more stuff*. It is high hilarious that I am this upset but it's also hilarious that they don't have their stuff together._

 
and then not have SR in the little black boxes that ppl have been waiting for & dying to get? I for one will return everything if that happens. I think it's one thing that they didn't produce enough but it's another when they don't fix their stupid inventory system!


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_*I was having a problem with adding a Stereo Rose to my cart on Nordstroms site.  But I opened another window to see what else I had in my cart from a previous visit, and the Stereo Rose was in there, while the other window was stuck in loading land.*

It allowed my order for Stereo Rose and Blue my Mind to go through.
Now, I may have 2 SR's.  I ordered from mac online at 7:30 central.  If so, I will have a backup I guess, or will sell to someone here for cost.

Good luck people.  This is beyond nuts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is kind of what happened to me. I tried to add SR twice and it just hung there and did nothing, so I added a Comfort just to see if that was busted too - and then I got the little popup saying "you added Comfort! Total: Way more than one MSF should be!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I think if you were charged the full amount you'll be fine.

So you put 3 on hold in a store, and ordered 3 on the website? Some kind of fail safe?_

 
Kinda I put 3 on hold because I wasnt planning on ordering online. I was planning on doing a phone order with my store Thursday morning but I ended up ordering online this morning to safe the cost of shipping.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Stereo Rose is on the Nordie's website now, along with the others....._

 
Hey doll! Are you getting it


----------



## obscuria (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I think the nordstrom site got overloaded with all of us.
I tried adding it a few times, and then when it finally went through I saw that it added SR 3x to my cart.

I decided to get all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably sell the extra ones at cost to some of the lovely people on here.


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just ordered Stereo Rose off the MAC Canada website. I'm thinking about Petticoat, but I'm probably going to a counter on Wednesday so I'll just check it out in person then.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I guess I can understand the anxiety behind wanting an item so badly... but that's a lot of items to tie up. Maybe I shouldn't be so sensitive, but why not just put 2 on hold [I assume you use them in a kit] and then buy a backup later? If they're on hold in a store, they generally stay that way so long as you pick them up same-day._

 

If she's like the rest of us, she's afraid something will happen.  If only I had a dollar for every time I heard someone had a ML on hold from TTB only to get to the store and find out it had been sold!  I'm so afraid that will happen to me with SR!


----------



## marajode (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Thank you SCWavegirl, for the heads up about MAC not charging cards for the SR amount.  (I ordered only 34 min after it went live on Mac, but we will see if backorders get filled, huh?)
And thank you Obscuria for the heads up about the info you got from Nordies chat.

Between the two of you and everyone here, maybe I have one from the two places I ordered today.  
Good grief, lol.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Okay ladies, I just got off the phone with MAC CSR - she was CRANKY too!!!
She asked me immdiately if I was calling about Stereo Rose and when I say yes, she literally groaned!  LOL

Anyway, she said NONE of my items were on backorder including SR.  I ordered at 8:14am EST.  She said mine was the very first order on the regular MAC site this morning.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I called 1-800-588-0070 MAC CS and it is just busy and then it hung up.

I am done with this.

Edit: Got them on phone, 
CS: Your order is in the shipping dock
ME: All of it?
CS: Stereo Rose is on backorder.
Me: so if I wouldn't asked, I would be thinking all my order was in the shipping dock?
CS: Silence
ME: Thank you.
CS: We are attempting to get Stereo Rose back in stock and we will ship it out to you then. 

I'm normally not this cranky of a person but geezLouise.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I called customer service the lady was like at first shes like stereo rose is on back order so Im assuming yours is to may I have your order number. She checked my order she said ma'am everything you ordered seems to be there and I don't see anything noting your stereo rose is on back order.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Okay ladies, I just got off the phone with MAC CSR - she was CRANKY too!!!
*She asked me immdiately if I was calling about Stereo Rose and when I say yes, she literally groaned! LOL*

Anyway, she said NONE of my items were on backorder including SR. I ordered at 8:14am EST. She said mine was the very first order on the regular MAC site this morning.

I'll believe it when I see it._

 

Sorry but, that made me laugh!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I'm sorry and I don't mean to come off rude but whether your a loyal customer or not business is based on first come first serve. Whether this was someones 1st MAC purchase or there 100th its still whoever gets to the product first. You can't put the full blame on MAC on why you didn't get the product yes they should of produced more, but also the people who got it were up bright and early or all night waiting.

I was up on and off last night then up at 5am I did purchase 3 but I'm not a reseller or evil bayer I bought 1 for my self to use right away one as a back up and one for my kit._

 
I was up last night until 3:30am and at 9am this morning when I looked they were sold out. 

I was a little upset earlier in my post lol.

I KNOW that MAC doesn't care if you are a loyal customer as long as you have money, but you would think that they would treat their best customers better.  I am quit familiar with how businesses are run- my family has owned and operated our family business since 1930 and my dad is the CEO.  

I already called my MAC store and got the last two this morning.  

You would just think with economy as bad as it is, if something is actually selling, they would produce more to increase their sales.  That's all.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Sorry but, that made me laugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was funny, but honestly, she was downright nasty to me and I could hear a big commotion in the background.

They must be innodated.


----------



## cucumbers (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just called my store to place on hold on my A+O stuff (which I wasn't originally going to do but after Later sold out so fast I changed my mind) and had them hold an extra Stereo Rose for me for anyone that missed out! I can't believe it sold out so fast...


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I will keep my 3 on hold till thursday and more than likely purchase them to help the good folks out on here


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

well I was a ML victim.  We'll see what happens with this, but even if I get my SR, this is the last time I will do this.  I'm getting too old for this crap!  LOL


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Hi ladies, what time did Stereo Rose sell out?
I put my ordre in at 8:15 this morning and I haven't received either a backorder or cancellation notice, so fingers crossed.
But I'm curious how long it took to sell out?_

 
I was on at 9am CT (10am ET) and it was gone


----------



## depecher (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I was up last night until 3:30am and at 9am this morning when I looked they were sold out. 

I was a little upset earlier in my post lol.

I KNOW that MAC doesn't care if you are a loyal customer as long as you have money, but you would think that they would treat their best customers better.  I am quit familiar with how businesses are run- my family has owned and operated our family business since 1930 and my dad is the CEO.  

I already called my MAC store and got the last two this morning.  

You would just think with economy as bad as it is, if something is actually selling, they would produce more to increase their sales.  That's all._

 
You have every right to be upset. I was too when I got up early ( but too late) and saw it sold out. You *would* think they would have enough supply to meet demand, but nope. I hope at some point they re release Pleasureflush. They would need to have 5 million of those though. ha ha.


----------



## vmb8706 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

guess its sold out on nordies placed an order about 10 mins after it was posted on the site, didnt get a confirmation email and when i log on to my account it shows the order as blank,grrrr


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I was going to do that but just because I'm super paranoid and once I did the pick-up thing with some other item and they ran out of the item at that store. Luckily though they still had some available online offered to have it shipped to me for free 

 I just went ahead and paid to have it shipped to me for peace of mind._

 
I am a little afraid of that. I ordered half an hour ago and still haven't received a confirmation email. Hm.


----------



## depecher (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just put in my order number at the nordstrom site. It said they couldn't find my order. I haven't received a confirmation email either but AOL Mail is down. Argh!


----------



## sweetkitty (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanillaCupcake* 

 
_Have any Canadians received a confirmation yet?_

 
ya the automated one right after you place the order, I did anyway, ordered at 9:xx am.   I don't get shipping notices from mac ever.


----------



## wetwater (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Okay ladies, I just got off the phone with MAC CSR - she was CRANKY too!!!
She asked me immdiately if I was calling about Stereo Rose and when I say yes, she literally groaned!  LOL

Anyway, she said NONE of my items were on backorder including SR. * I ordered at 8:14am EST.*  She said mine was the very first order on the regular MAC site this morning.

I'll believe it when I see it._

 
is that when you received your email confirmation?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Okay ladies, I just got off the phone with MAC CSR - she was CRANKY too!!!
She asked me immdiately if I was calling about Stereo Rose and when I say yes, she literally groaned!  LOL

Anyway, she said NONE of my items were on backorder including SR.  I ordered at 8:14am EST.  She said mine was the very first order on the regular MAC site this morning.

I'll believe it when I see it._

 
My order confirmation says 8:24 AM eastern so maybe I'm good as well.  We shall see.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_If she's like the rest of us, she's afraid something will happen. If only I had a dollar for every time I heard someone had a ML on hold from TTB only to get to the store and find out it had been sold! I'm so afraid that will happen to me with SR!_

 

Oh -wow-. I had no idea they'd sell items on hold on the day of the release. Sheesh... This is so terrible...


----------



## Sony (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I stayed up late too and still almost missed out..I'm so glad I kept checking back...I ordered:

1 Stereo Rose
Go for it lipstick
and the Pigments from Alice & Olivia

I did overnight shipping so I hope everything is in my order when it gets here tomorrow..It's so sad when you place an order and still have worry about if you're going to get the items...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I think the nordstrom site got overloaded with all of us.
I tried adding it a few times, and then when it finally went through I saw that it added SR 3x to my cart.

I decided to get all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'll probably sell the extra ones at cost to some of the lovely people on here*._

 
i'm sure that will make many people happy


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Ok, it is 7 PM here. Thanks again!

That was a quick sold out!_

 
Yep your 6 hours ahead of us on the East Coast.

I just checked my bank account and there's a pending order for MAC. I only ordered the Stereo Rose and that's the amount there... $29.40 w/tax. I do not like how low my account looks though


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetkitty* 

 
_That's funny, they must have had ALOT of orders!_

 
I was wondering if so many used it to get just SR without having to pay shipping - then end up not getting SR do to the backorder


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

OK, so I got my confirmation email at 8:18 est & just checked my bank acct & it has the auth for my total amount (including SR) so I'm good, right?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm still impatiently waiting on my e-mail confirmation on my orders that I placed this morning.


----------



## MAC.girl (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am crossing my fingers that I actually get stereo rose and I wont receive the email I did when i ordered marine life! I think that if they send you a confirmation and charge your card they should not be allowed to send you and email saying "sorry due to the demand of this product we are unable to fulfill your order" We will see I guess!!!


----------



## openexpression (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So...I placed an order and got an email confirmation at 8:50am Central time - the order was for Stereo Rose and Later Pigment...just checked the bank account and was only charged $19.50 (Pigment Price)


----------



## Teggy (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow...I don't really read Spektra on weekends, and after that long weekend...it just took me a good hour to browse through the 20-odd pages since then.  You gals are nuts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But in the good way of course.

I'm so glad that I didn't have to worry about the Stereo Rose thing.  I can't imagine buying two or more of most any makeup product.  MSFs are so huge!  One would last me forever.


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Jazzed and Stereo Rose are now sold out on the Canadian site.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Zazzed and Stereo Rose is sold out on the Canadian site!


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hm. Been an hour and a half, and no confirmation email from Nordies, and no email from Nordies telling me I can go pick my SR up.

Think I'm going to call and see what's up.

I should not be stressing this much over makeup!


----------



## abb (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So I logged into my MAC account and under the Previously Purchased tab, they have the lippie I ordered today, but no SR! Ridiculous.


----------



## marajode (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_Hm. Been an hour and a half, and no confirmation email from Nordies, and no email from Nordies telling me I can go pick my SR up.

Think I'm going to call and see what's up.

I should not be stressing this much over makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
No confirmation from Nordie's here either. 
My order still shows under my acccount page, with my items listed (one SR, and one Blue My Mind). Ordered at 10:11.
However, no confirmation email.   

SR still showing up on their site too.

Good luck to you! I hope they help you and you get the darned thing.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Im really surprised that Stereo Rose sold out so fast on the MAC website, but its not selling out super fast on the Nordstroms site. Im going to guess if people don't really read these things, with no notifications, at this point they figured that their getting stereo rose from mac.com. I doubt that MAC is going to get anymore stereo roses. Just waiting for the inevitable cancellation notice from MAC to go through


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So bummed. I checked my MAC account for "previously purchased" and both SR and Later p/m are not there. I ordered around 8:40 am EST & received confirmation email at 8:59 am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can wait for the backorder as long as I can be guaranteed receiving the items at some point in time.  I read about what happened to ML and that would really suck if it happens again.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I placed my order as soon as it was available on Nordstrom, got the confirmation email about 42 minutes ago. Currently it says I should receive my order on 7/19 so all looks well thus far. 

I'm never ordering collections from the mac website again. It just seems way too unorganized.

I'm glad I went to the gym to blow off anxiety over this for the last two hours otherwise I would have driven myself insane at home wondering if they were going to cancel on me. In better news, I finally ran two miles under 14 minutes. Maybe this SR drama motivated me.


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Whoever posted that tip about checking your previous orders on mac's website to see if SR was listed there, thanks - I just did the same thing to check if I actually got Later., and it turns out that I didn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to decide if I want to go to my freestanding or if I should just wait until Tartan Tale.

This is MADNESS.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i can't believe all the craziness!  one of the mac stores got only 2 stereo rose in?  *sigh*

i called my nordstrom and the MA said it was "backordered" and they never got it but got everything else.  i'm glad she told me the truth because she was the one that sold me a ML and then it never came..i guess she didn't want to disappoint me AGAIN.

the mac store near me won't hold until Thursday morning so i have to call then.


----------



## wetwater (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't think that if it's not listed under "previous purchases" indicates that you didn't get the item. I think it's just glitchy. I ordered Jazzed, SR, and Thrills from TTB, and only Jazzed is on there. Thrills has been on the site for a while now (and still is), so I doubt they ran out of stock there. 

So everyone, calm down! All we can do now is wait.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_I don't think that if it's not listed under "previous purchases" indicates that you didn't get the item. I think it's just glitchy. I ordered Jazzed, SR, and Thrills from TTB, and only Jazzed is on there. Thrills has been on the site for a while now (and still is), so I doubt they ran out of stock there. 

So everyone, calm down! All we can do now is wait._

 

Gosh for mine, I hope i really didnt get it because that means I just paid $40 to get a second one when I really didnt need it.


----------



## wetwater (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I emailed mac and asked about my order status and if anything was on backorder, and they replied just saying my order had been processed and is preparing to be shipped....sooo I'm assuming this means the order is complete?

I ordered at 8:17 eastern, for reference.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_So bummed. I checked my MAC account for "previously purchased" and both SR and Later p/m are not there. I ordered around 8:40 am EST & received confirmation email at 8:59 am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Hmm. My Mom's order was placed at 8:57AM EST and Stereo Rose is still on the order. She recieved confirmation at 9:00AM EST. I wouldn't fret. Yours should be there, I'm sure the MAC website is all but broken at this point.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_i called my nordstrom and the MA said it was "backordered" and they never got it but got everything else. i'm glad she told me the truth because she was the one that sold me a ML and then it never came..i guess she didn't want to disappoint me AGAIN._

 
I wonder if she was holding them for herself/other customers? It's possible...


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I've never had any trouble ordering from the site before, but when I look at my previously purchased nothing shows, but under order status its all there for the correct amount, but listed as pending. my card got dinged early this AM for the same price. No shipping confirmation but normally I dont get those until my little black box has already been delivered.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

FWIW, I just called to check the status of my order, and they said it is in the warehouse and will be shipped tomorrow morning - the entire order including SR.  I got my order confirmation email at 8:27 EDT.  (I always get my shipment confirmation emails the same day the box arrives)......

I hope everyone can get one - it looks like I might have 1 or 2 extras - if anyone wants to PM me after orders are received, I'll sell it for cost plus shipment to you......


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I placed my order about 8:15 am est time. My card has been charged for my order, so I don't think I have anything to be worried about. I will say I am waiting for that email from mac that my items have shipped.


----------



## abb (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I posted that bit about the previous purchases...my I Like It Like That was there, SR was not (fyi: I got my order confirmation for both items at 9:20 central time). So I called to make sure it wasn't a fluke and the rep said, yes, it was backordered, and no I won't be charged until it ships, though she doesn't know when that will be. I got the same line about them not realizing the popularity and demand of SR and I told her she should check what they're going for on Ebay to get a better idea. She said they are expecting to get more and that I should expect my order to be filled...we shall see.


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^I would not want to be MAC CS right now. At. All.

When we have GWPs at work and we run out, we ALWAYS get yelled at - yeah, like I had any control over how many pieces were going to be shipped to us? CS is such a rough job.

I'm really annoyed with MAC, though - whatever part of the company I have to be annoyed with that takes care of the website and inventory. They just... ugggh, how could you not have seen SR being popular? Really???

EDIT: And why didn't their IT/website team fix the site so it didn't allow so many bogus orders? ML was such a cluster, they had to know. 

AND AN UPDATE ON NORDIES ORDERS: Nordstrom CS just called me and said that even though it shows that SR is available, it will not be available until Thursday - so I will have to place my order again on Thursday. I'm not sure if this means ALL Nordies orders or only if you ordered to pick it up at the store (like I did).


----------



## wetwater (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So it looks like Stereo Rose actually sold out within about an hour-hour+half. Seems like most people who ordered after 9est are getting backordered messages. Wow.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_So it looks like Stereo Rose actually sold out within about an hour-hour+half. Seems like most people who ordered after 9est are getting backordered messages. Wow._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Yes, and you would think after the Marine Life debacle someone would have a semblance of a clue......what cave are they living in?_

 

See, THIS is why I think they're doing it on purpose. They have to be. No way in blue hell they're that clueless about the hype of their products. It's deliberate. They create such a demand they figure people will settle for other products, thus earning them more money.

I realize it doens't always work that way but think about it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got an email from Nordies that my SR is ready for pickup.  I'm tempted to run up there right now.  But it is so late.  I'm going first thing in the morning.

edit- I was nervous my Mac.com order would be cancelled so I ordered from Nordstrom too.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yea Stereo Rose is listed as backordered on my "Order Status", but my A+O stuff seems to be ok for now..I think I am more worried about getting Later p/m than SR right now!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow, I can't believe SR sold out so quickly on the US website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What I don't get is why it's better for Mac to only make a limited number of the super popular items. I mean wouldn't they make more profit if they could sell 10 times the amount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 None of the profits made by eBay sellers will go to Mac. If I were them I'd much rather pocket the profit myself. Hohum.

I can't remember now who asked, but if anyone's interested I've posted swatches of Fresh Salmon and Jazzed lipsticks compared to each other on the Swatch thread.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So, I ordered my 2 stereo rose msfs at 8:15 est, but the CS lady said it's showing up in my order as "backordered". WTF?! I ordered it right as it came on the website!


----------



## Unigrrl (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Last I checked ladies Stereo Rose was still for sale on the Nordstroms site. I'm giving it a pass myself but I thought I would pass it along for anyone wanting one.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

yesterday i preordered mine over the phone in nordstrom with my gift card. and today i called to make sure that if they could tell me if my order went thru or not because i was checking my balance online and this guy just ignore me and said the collection is coming out this thursday... do you guys know if they charge me when i go pick it up or>? from what i heard yesterday the lady that helped me told me that they had 4 more left..


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_well I was a ML victim.  We'll see what happens with this, but even if I get my SR, this is the last time I will do this.  I'm getting too old for this crap!  LOL_

 

My thoughts exactly! After I saw it was sold out on the US MAC site, started calling counters then Nordstrom's website opened up all I could think was how stressful it was becoming and it's makeup, it's supposed to be fun! 

My order is ready to be picked up at Nordstrom's (no shipping if you select pick up in store option). I'm not a big fan of buying something sight unseen, and it is the first time I have ever done this. 

MAC needs to start making more of the popular stuff so it doesn't sell out before people even wake up. Or put a limit on how many people can order the first week online so people get a shot. The reason it's sold out is probably because there's one person out there that bought 1000 to hoard and eventually sell on ebay financing their trip to some remote, tropical location. I'm not annoyed at all


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I placed an order at nordstrom.com at 10:14 am PST. My order status has been changed to Ready for Pickup after almost four hours. I don't know what to think about anymore. Is it really true? I even got estimated ship date July 20th once during the wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, it seems true since I got the confirmation e-mail. But really? I'm still in shock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This has been a long day! I guess I'll find out about this later today or tomorrow. Hope all you girls' order will go through very soon!


----------



## yazerella (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I can't believe this thread has blown up overnight! I had so many pages to catch up on!

I feel so bad for all you girls whose SR's have been backordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand how MAC seem oblivious to the demand for things?! It really makes no sense. It makes makeup so stressful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They really need to be more organised. 

This is my first year of *really* being into makeup, although I've been buying from MAC for a few years now. Has there always been this much hype around certain products? Do some products usually sellout within 2 hours?! Because that's crazy. You'd think MAC would learn to make more by now


----------



## Lapis (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_See, THIS is why I think they're doing it on purpose. They have to be. No way in blue hell they're that clueless about the hype of their products. It's deliberate. They create such a demand they figure people will settle for other products, thus earning them more money.

I realize it doens't always work that way but think about it._

 
There's a link around here of a convo with the new CEO and he said he would cut the amounts of product produced, I don't think anyone thought he'd cripple the company as it came to the amount of stock available!

I'm pretty sure the other 3 MSF's were included because of massive amounts of back stock, because those are currently at CCO's and the bare minimum was made of SR, they are treating all LE as if they are the super limited releases like Manish now


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

It's now sold out on Nordies. Went to put it in my basket, and it said the item is no longer available. Grrrrrrrr.......I'm really hoping the one I have on hold at my nearest counter won't be sold by mistake on Thursday. They only got 3 in.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I ordered at 9:15 and My SR is backordered.  I called and the rep said they just ordered some more. I think I'll be able to pick one up at my store and cancel the online order since the store is not doing holds and I was just there and the MA's that nobody has called asking about it so it's probably not in high demand in this area. I don't mind getting extras if anybody wants one.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

yep!  looks like stereo rose is now missing from the drop down to buy on nordstrom.  only the other 3 left.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Argh! My Stereo Rose is back ordered, and I ordered it at 9:30 EST. Do you think it will actually be restocked or is it hopeless?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

5 new listings for Stereo Rose have just popped up on eBay (UK) in the last few hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No wonder it sold out so quickly.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm hoping that I'll receive confirmation e-mails tomorrow since I want to know if Stereo Rose MSF will be shipped. *crosses fingers*


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well, the slightly good news is that the collection has yet to launch on macy's, bloomingdale's and dillard's sites...so there's still a chance!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm on the phone with CS. I've been on hold for a long time. I'm considering hanging up, but I'd like to know that my Mom got what she's being charged for.

Edit:

I got through, and they're shipping my mom's SR and my 15 pan palette tomorrow, so I should get it in 5-7 business days. Man oh man was my mother lucky.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just called again (I know I'm insane) LOL
I placed my order on the regular MAC US site at 8:14 am EST.
They said all of my items shipped, no SR backorder.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So...I got a shipping confirmation from Nordstrom.com for my Stereo Rose. It doesn't have any tracking info, but they don't usually have them for me anyways. But I'm still all nervous until it is actually in my hands!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just called the freestanding store near me - they're putting aside 2 SR for me for Thursday, when it launches.  It makes me wonder if MAC is going to tell the stores again to put it out a day early, like they did with TTB......I'm thinking of calling tomorrow to see if they do put it out early....I'm not banking on getting either of the 2 I ordered today, and I'm not sure my Nordie's got any......

Isn't this sad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update:  My Nordies got *3*, and I'm pretty sure my hold isn't among them.......


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_I just called againg (I know I'm insane) LOL
I placed my order on the regular MAC US site at 8:14 am EST.
They said all of my items shipped, no SR backorder.
Fingers crossed._

 
Dang, and my 8:15 EST order is backordered for SR. I know you must be relieved, though!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Dang, and my 8:15 EST order is backordered for SR. I know you must be relieved, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's why I called because I saw yours was BO'd (sorry!)
Did you order from MAC Pro or the regular site?
How could an order placed at 8:15 be backordered?  It hit the pro site at like 8 and the regular site at like 8:15.

But with ML I think they were almost sold out before it even hit the site.

It is a total turn off to MAC and this is the last time for me.


----------



## highheels (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_I just called the freestanding store near me - they're putting aside 2 SR for me for Thursday, when it launches. It makes me wonder if MAC is going to tell the stores again to put it out a day early, like they did with TTB......I'm thinking of calling tomorrow to see if they do put it out early....I'm not banking on getting either of the 2 I ordered today, and I'm not sure my Nordie's got any......

Isn't this sad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not sad at all, thinking of doing the same!  I ordered 3 this morning but have very little confidence that I'll get any of them... so may try to put 2 on hold at my nearest freestanding store tomorrow.  

If by some stroke of luck I manage to get my paws on more than 2 of these, I will definitely buy whatever I can and re-sell to you gals here - that's a promise!   This whole situation, esp. after what happened with Marine Life, is making me ill... makeup should NOT be this stressful!  I will never understand MAC's thinking on re-launching this product in obviously such limited quantities.


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I placed my order at 8:00am and my Stereo Rose is backed ordered....I told her ya know what...cancel my whole order!  From here on out if it's not permanent line, I don't want it or I will catch it at the CCO...happy shopping ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I asked why I wasn't notifyed that the item would be on backorder and was told that I would receive an email at midnight to night WTF...yeah she said the system only updates at midnight, for those who are wondering if they will receive it or not.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Dang, and my 8:15 EST order is backordered for SR. I know you must be relieved, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's outrageous. My mom ordered hers at 9:00am. Unless there was an issue when you added it to your cart [maybe it was just launching on the site and there was a glitch?], you should have gotten one. When you spoke to CS did they acknowledge that you put a SR in your cart or did they tell you it simply wasn't there?









 I feel so awful.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

This limited edition stuff is really annoying now.  If Mac lipsticks weren't superior to other brands, I probably would've abandoned it by now. Now it's not just ultra special stuff like marine life selling out, but pigments? I got mine, but I don't qant to deal with the paranoia anymore.


----------



## abby13 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_That's outrageous. My mom ordered hers at 9:00am. Unless there was an issue when you added it to your cart [maybe it was just launching on the site and there was a glitch?], you should have gotten one. When you spoke to CS did they acknowledge that you put a SR in your cart or did they tell you it simply wasn't there?









 I feel so awful._

 

Is she sure she's getting one?  I got my confirmation email at 9:01 and was told mine is backordered when I called to check on it.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_That's why I called because I saw yours was BO'd (sorry!)
Did you order from MAC Pro or the regular site?
How could an order placed at 8:15 be backordered?  It hit the pro site at like 8 and the regular site at like 8:15.

But with ML I think they were almost sold out before it even hit the site.

It is a total turn off to MAC and this is the last time for me._

 
I got mine from the Pro site. I had to type in the product names to find anything, because the whole collection wasn't even up. I got a confirmation email at 8:15, but oh well. I also noticed on the pro site, by candlelight was already "sold out" when you typed it in, and it's been sold out all day. Not on the regular site, though. I'm just happy to have a SR on hold at my counter!


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I also got a confirmation email, so you might wanna call and confirm that it's actually being shipped, that's how I found out it was backordered HTH


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_That's outrageous. My mom ordered hers at 9:00am. Unless there was an issue when you added it to your cart [maybe it was just launching on the site and there was a glitch?], you should have gotten one. When you spoke to CS did they acknowledge that you put a SR in your cart or did they tell you it simply wasn't there?









 I feel so awful._

 
Yeah, they saw it in my order, but it's backordered. It's just weird that they have no explanation for me. I asked them how other people who ordered after me don't have theirs on backorder, but they have no clue. It's not the CS reps fault, so I don't want to get pissy with them. I just tell them that I appreciate them for trying to help me out.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abby13* 

 
_Is she sure she's getting one?  I got my confirmation email at 9:01 and was told mine is backordered when I called to check on it._

 
Positive. I called CS and the rep told me 'my' items were packaged and in the warehouse waiting to be shipped. She told me the order would be recieved in 7-10 business days.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_I got mine from the Pro site. I had to type in the product names to find anything, because the whole collection wasn't even up. I got a confirmation email at 8:15, but oh well. I also noticed on the pro site, by candlelight was already "sold out" when you typed it in, and it's been sold out all day. Not on the regular site, though. I'm just happy to have a SR on hold at my counter!_

 
Ohhh I didn't realize the Pro site released today too. I thought they released a week earlier like the actual stores. That's probably what happened then, you had the misfortune of adding it as they were putting it up and it got borked, Man, that sucks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ihearmakeup33* 

 
_I also got a confirmation email, so you might wanna call and confirm that it's actually being shipped, that's how I found out it was backordered HTH_

 
I called [on behalf of my mother], and they told me it was being shipped.


----------



## Haven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't know if this was already posted, so I will apologize ahead of time if it was.

Free shipping with code MACAO until 7/11 for U.S. orders only.

(My Nordstroms SR order says that will be shipping soon.  Keeping my fingers crossed!)


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just checked my credit card authorization, and apparently my entire order has been 'authorized' - which means I must be getting SR.  One at least (who knows about my Nordstrom order).  My order confirmation email came at 8:27, so their system is definitely gaffed up.


----------



## Haven (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just FYI- I was just notified that my SR order from Nordstroms that had an original shipping date of 7/20 was shipped today.  I also got the UPS tracking info.


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Welp, that was uneventful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just called the 3... count them... 3 different MAC locations in the one mall that I go to to see if I could put Stereo Rose on hold. And I am still Stereo-Rose-less.

1st call... MAC store:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Uhhhh... we don't even have that on the FLOOR yet.
*Me:* ..... I know. I wanted to hold something because I am away on vacation. I tried ordering it today online but it's backordered.
*Girl: *Ummmm... I don't.... umm.... *talking to the girl in the background*
*Girl in Background: *In the Groove?.... STEREO ROSE?.... (mind you, I didn't even MENTION Stereo Rose and she said it)
*Girl gives Girl in Background phone: *Hi. Yeah, no. To tell you the truth, we won't even be putting that on the floor. It's been reserved by all of our *employees*. (yes, she said employees!) We have none for the public. And if it's backordered online, we won't get extra stock. Sorry.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

2nd call... MAC counter in Macy's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Not possible. We don't hold items for more than 24 hours and that collection isn't even _OUT_ yet. *scoffs like I'm some premature makeup loving fool*
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

3rd call... MAC counter in Bloomingdale's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Which item?
*Me: * *hopeful!* STEREO ROSE MSF!
*Girl:* Hold on one sec.
*on hold for 5 minutes, fingers crossed*
*Girl:* I'm sorry. They've all actually been put on hold already.
*Me:* .... ALL OF THEM?
*Girl: * All of them.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

So.... yeah. What gives? Is this freakin' MSF like freakin' GOLD or something? I don't believe it!


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^I have no problem with employees reserving items for themselves (they're customers too), but why the eff would she TELL you that? Why not just say 'they've all been reserved for other customers?' Oi.

Sucks about the second one too, that she was rude.

EDIT: I got excited because I got an email from Nordstrom saying my order had shipped, but it was just my brush set from Digipops that I'd pre-ordered like months ago


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

  ^I have no problem with employees reserving items for themselves (they're customers too), but why the eff would she TELL you that? Why not just say 'they've all been reserved for other customers?' Oi.  
 
Agreed. If I worked at MAC, trust me, I would have put SR on hold the second I knew it was being released with this collection. But telling a customer that all the employees got dibs on them first? Just tell me they are all on hold like Bloomingdale's did. It made me feel like I wasn't worthy of it!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm trying to make up my mind on Stereo Rose, can you girls help me out?  I can't make decisions by trying stuff in store.

So, I hated Torrid on me, I love Deep Throat.  I like Marine Life and Dainty as well.  The Brunette MSF was terrible on me, Blonde is amazing. I have cool, fair skintone and brown hair, brown eyes.  Would I like Stereo Rose?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I can't believe they told you they were all taken by the employees. Sheesh.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda718* 

 
_Welp, that was uneventful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just called the 3... count them... 3 different MAC locations in the one mall that I go to to see if I could put Stereo Rose on hold. And I am still Stereo-Rose-less.

1st call... MAC store:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Uhhhh... we don't even have that on the FLOOR yet.
*Me:* ..... I know. I wanted to hold something because I am away on vacation. I tried ordering it today online but it's backordered.
*Girl: *Ummmm... I don't.... umm.... *talking to the girl in the background*
*Girl in Background: *In the Groove?.... STEREO ROSE?.... (mind you, I didn't even MENTION Stereo Rose and she said it)
*Girl gives Girl in Background phone: *Hi. Yeah, no. To tell you the truth, we won't even be putting that on the floor. It's been reserved by all of our *employees*. (yes, she said employees!) We have none for the public. And if it's backordered online, we won't get extra stock. Sorry.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

2nd call... MAC counter in Macy's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Not possible. We don't hold items for more than 24 hours and that collection isn't even OUT yet. *scoffs like I'm some premature makeup loving fool*
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

3rd call... MAC counter in Bloomingdale's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Which item?
*Me: * *hopeful!* STEREO ROSE MSF!
*Girl:* Hold on one sec.
*on hold for 5 minutes, fingers crossed*
*Girl:* I'm sorry. They've all actually been put on hold already.
*Me:* .... ALL OF THEM?
*Girl: * All of them.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

So.... yeah. What gives? Is this freakin' MSF like freakin' GOLD or something? I don't believe it!_

 
Wow what an experience!! Talk about rudeness. I would've been smart with them after that second call when they acted like you were some dumbo. I would've said "Ohh..wait a minute....is this PapaJohns? I"m sorry I meant to order a one of your cheese specials". Then hung up.


----------



## sungelly87 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Gals I am so sorry everyone is having problems...and glad that i didn't even bother to order Stereo Rose this time. To me it just doesn't make any sense in terms of plain, simple economics...
Demand is high, why reduce the supply? If MAC produces more, more people who want it will buy it, more profit for MAC in general. I understand the whole limited/hyped philosophy in that it gives MAC itself more hype. But now that ebayers are hoarding and then reselling it, they are the ones making a profit, not MAC from a product that MAC produced with production costs...okay sorry for my rant...

I hope everyone that wants one eventually gets it! I have my fingers crossed for y'all!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I can't believe all the employees had SR on hold for themselves! I would call corporate there has to be some kind of policy against that. Employees should have to place separate orders for themselves.


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^What do you mean by a 'separate order' for themselves?


----------



## cherryice (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I apologize if this question has already been asked (haven't had the time to read through this whole thread), but does anyone know when the Bloomies, Macy's and Dillards sites will put up In The Groove?

I just got the dreaded "Sorry, not in stock" email from Nordstrom, and I placed my order 45 minutes after it went up on line.

I was thinking of getting to the mall right at 9:59 AM on Thursday, but if the employees have all taken the Stereo Roses or they've been held, I wonder if it's even worth it.

Curse MAC for doing this! Why don't they make these insanely popular products permanent? I know it's clever marketing, but it sure leaves a lot of people left out in the cold.


----------



## bell21 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I can't believe all the employees had SR on hold for themselves! I would call corporate there has to be some kind of policy against that. Employees should have to place separate orders for themselves._

 
Well a lot of retail stores do have a policy the store employees can not purchase certain items before a certain amount of time has passed to allow all their customers a chance to get them. It doesn't really seem like MAC does though.


----------



## loudhearted (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda718* 

 
_1st call... MAC store:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Uhhhh... we don't even have that on the FLOOR yet.
*Me:* ..... I know. I wanted to hold something because I am away on vacation. I tried ordering it today online but it's backordered.
*Girl: *Ummmm... I don't.... umm.... *talking to the girl in the background*
*Girl in Background: *In the Groove?.... STEREO ROSE?.... (mind you, I didn't even MENTION Stereo Rose and she said it)
*Girl gives Girl in Background phone: *Hi. Yeah, no. To tell you the truth, we won't even be putting that on the floor. It's been reserved by all of our *employees*. (yes, she said employees!) We have none for the public. And if it's backordered online, we won't get extra stock. Sorry.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I can't believe all the employees had SR on hold  for themselves! I would call corporate there has to be some kind of  policy against that. Employees should have to place separate orders for  themselves._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_^What do you mean by a 'separate order' for  themselves?_

 
Maybe MAC should set up a separate inventory stock for employees only? Or  takes special pre-orders for employees straight from corporate to avoid  interfering with public inventory, or ask them to buy from MacPRO stock? Obviously employees have every right  to be able to buy the products they're selling, but the way that MA just declared that she's basically refusing to sell any inventory to the public is sketchy as hell.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Recieved my backorder notice:

_Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock. We *expect to ship the item(s) below within two weeks.*  We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges._

So...do you think this means it will eventually be restocked?


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_I just checked my order status on the Mac website. All the items I ordered, including SR and Later p/m, has "pending" next to them. I haven't received any shipping confirmation email yet and I placed my order this morning at 8:59 am EST. I guess I'll have to wait until midnight when they start sending out emails to find out if everything went through?_

 

Their notification system seems so screwy.  I placed my order at 12pm EST and I already got my UPS tracking number.  I didn't order Stereo Rose, but I did order the Later pigment.   The website shows my order as shipped too.  How can that be when you ordered 3 hours before me??


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_This is interesting. In this case, the employees need to be able to wear the product. Its advertising right? I know I always love to see how the MAs are wearing the products when a new collection comes out. So Mac really should have a way to get the product to their employees while leaving some for the customers._

 

Yeah, I love when the MAs are wearing the products from a new collection, but not if there isn't any to sell to the customers!!!!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So, sorry to ask what has probably been asked to death BUT, I ordered mine at 9:00am EST and my order status says "backorder" next to it, but I havent recieved any email.
Does this mean I wont get it? Because I'm assuming they wont restock, just like with ML for some people. I wish I knew cause I'd get one at Nordstrom.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I put my order in at 8:30am est. and Stereo Rose was on it perfectly.  Just now I got an email saying that it's on back order and will ship within 2 weeks and that i will get an email confirmation once it ships.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sucks.  I don't have any experience with maccosmetics.com and backorders, will they ship it to me if they say it's backordered and it will ship within 2 weeks for sure?


----------



## Lapis (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda718* 

 
_Welp, that was uneventful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just called the 3... count them... 3 different MAC locations in the one mall that I go to to see if I could put Stereo Rose on hold. And I am still Stereo-Rose-less.

1st call... MAC store:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Uhhhh... we don't even have that on the FLOOR yet.
*Me:* ..... I know. I wanted to hold something because I am away on vacation. I tried ordering it today online but it's backordered.
*Girl: *Ummmm... I don't.... umm.... *talking to the girl in the background*
*Girl in Background: *In the Groove?.... STEREO ROSE?.... (mind you, I didn't even MENTION Stereo Rose and she said it)
*Girl gives Girl in Background phone: *Hi. Yeah, no. To tell you the truth, we won't even be putting that on the floor. It's been reserved by all of our *employees*. (yes, she said employees!) We have none for the public. And if it's backordered online, we won't get extra stock. Sorry.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

2nd call... MAC counter in Macy's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Not possible. We don't hold items for more than 24 hours and that collection isn't even OUT yet. *scoffs like I'm some premature makeup loving fool*
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

3rd call... MAC counter in Bloomingdale's:

*Me: *Hi, would it be possible to put a hold on an item from the In The Groove Collection coming out this week?
*Girl:* Which item?
*Me: * *hopeful!* STEREO ROSE MSF!
*Girl:* Hold on one sec.
*on hold for 5 minutes, fingers crossed*
*Girl:* I'm sorry. They've all actually been put on hold already.
*Me:* .... ALL OF THEM?
*Girl: * All of them.
*Me:* WOW.... uh... okay, thanks?

So.... yeah. What gives? Is this freakin' MSF like freakin' GOLD or something? I don't believe it!_

 
Oh I think it was quite rude to tell you the MUA's had held them all!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_

we don't have a helmut state law either, but we have a seatbelt law.  honestly i don't think there should be a law for either.  if i wanna be stupid and hurt myself, then let me.  but whether i wear my seatbelt or not, its only gonna hurt me, not anyone else.

i always wear my seatbelt, and make everyone else in my car wear one too, but i shouldn't be forced by the government to wear it._

 
The problem is esp with seat belts is that the sudden stop that will kill you, also causes you to ricochet all over the car, not wearing a seat belt is awesome if you crash alone, but it's the other people in the car who's skulls are shattered when your noggin bashes into theirs on your way out the windshield that it sucks for, the law is there to protect everyone, sometimes that means from your own stupidity

it really annoys me a bit when people go, well we didn't have these things back in the day! Yup and people died! Darwin's law or maybe you had that idiot friend that proved the saying God takes care of kids, old people and fools true
I mean I'm not going to say the warning on an iron isn't silly but I had friends die in a crash 8 years ago, 4 of them in 1 night, they weren't wearing seat belts the guy who was drunk that hit them lived, he wore his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seatbelts would have saved them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Another reason this is close to my heart is my youngest has a rare bone disease, when you "collective not picking on anyone" are giggling at the kids these days that are padded down with the helmet just to ride 3 feet and we never did, think that all those safety precautions maybe allowing that person to even try the activity.
I worry not only about my kid but about the idiot parent that doesn't teach their kid basic safety and that kid can cause mine months in a cast and surgery and that bites!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I put my order in at 8:30am est. and Stereo Rose was on it perfectly. Just now I got an email saying that it's on back order and will ship within 2 weeks and that i will get an email confirmation once it ships. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sucks. I don't have any experience with maccosmetics.com and backorders, will they ship it to me if they say it's backordered and it will ship within 2 weeks for sure?_

 
Wow most people I know who got it at 8:30 est didnt get backordered. :[
Unfortunately in my experience MAC does not restock limited edition highly-wanted items. They will cancel your order because what they have is what theyll get.
I hope I'm wrong. Mine is backordered too.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_Wow most people I know who got it at 8:30 est didnt get backordered. :[
Unfortunately in my experience MAC does not restock limited edition highly-wanted items. They will cancel your order because what they have is what theyll get.
I hope I'm wrong. Mine is backordered too._

 
All of this backorder talk is making me very happy that I didn't order one. 1) I would be heartbroken. 2) The one I didn't buy will hopefully end up with one of you.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I think that they will fill some people backorders but not all of them. I ordered mine at 9 am est and this is after hearing people who ordered 40 minutes before me got their backordered so I dont think I will get mine. Luckily I got one through nordstroms website. 


FYI. Jazzed lipstick is sold out.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Christine (temptalia) tweeted that she ordered in at 5:49am on mac site and she got a backorder notice.  she tried Nordies and waiting to see what is going to happen.  I hope they don't release early in the store like they did Marine Life...I almost missed out on that one.  MAC has been really annoying me lately.  Grrrrr.  All of my other order is shipping of course.  Bleh!


----------



## miamialli (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I didn't want to deal with nordstroms. they've cancelled on me twice in the past.  (HK and Marine life) I'm just going to try my luck in the stores.


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Nordstrom canceled my order before (Stark Naked?), but it was OK today. I had to wait for the confirmation for four hours though (emotional roller coaster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). All the backorder talk makes my heart ache. Hope whoever wants Stereo Rose will get it eventually.


----------



## depecher (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My Stereo Rose shipped. I have a tracking number. I am relieved. What a mess! I really hope MAC stops this super limited nonsense. I haven't felt this jittery since the Barbie doll launch.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_My Stereo Rose shipped. I have a tracking number. I am relieved. What a mess! I really hope MAC stops this super limited nonsense. I haven't felt this jittery since the Barbie doll launch._

 
\


That's weird, but Barbie Collection was right when I got into MAC... I was able to get everything I wanted and didn't even care at that point!  I can't believe it now- looking back LOL.

I am so glad you got your Stereo Rose.  I won't be happy til I pick mine up and they are in my hands


----------



## depecher (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_

That's weird, but Barbie Collection was right when I got into MAC... I was able to get everything I wanted and didn't even care at that point!  I can't believe it now- looking back LOL.

I am so glad you got your Stereo Rose.  I won't be happy til I pick mine up and they are in my hands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I should have referred to the actual Barbie doll. I was a nervous wreck trying to get the doll. ha ha.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 

 
_I should have referred to the actual Barbie doll. I was a nervous wreck trying to get the doll. ha ha._

 

Sweet Lord, was the MAC hype still that big back then?!?  I ended up with two dolls (one for my sis and one for I- there is an inside joke that we look kinda like "barbie" twins even though we are almost 2 years apart LOL) months after the release date.  I didn't even know, or care about the hype then LOL... But after missing out on Stereo Rose online after staying up til 3:30am and then almost missing out completely- I almost feel bad that I gave away that Barbie to my sis LOL.


----------



## sailordom (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow, this is just *INSANE*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's worse than the Marine Life drama! I've never ordered from the MAC site before, and I have to say, I may never do so after these fiascoes! How awful that people are getting back-order notices when they ordered right when it went up on the site.

Note to MAC: Get your inventory issues sorted out. I really hope there's enough time to get things back up to speed before the Disney villains collection. Sheesh!

I'm still figuring out my wish list. I've never tried cremesheen glasses or mineralize blushes and eyeshadows before, so really, all I had on my tentative list was Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I already have Marine Life and the Bobbi Brown Nectar shimmerbrick, so do I even need it? 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sailordom* 

 
_Wow, this is just *INSANE*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's worse than the Marine Life drama! I've never ordered from the MAC site before, and I have to say, I may never do so after these fiascoes! How awful that people are getting back-order notices when they ordered right when it went up on the site.

Note to MAC: Get your inventory issues sorted out. I really hope there's enough time to get things back up to speed before the Disney villains collection. Sheesh!

I'm still figuring out my wish list. I've never tried cremesheen glasses or mineralize blushes and eyeshadows before, so really, all I had on my tentative list was Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I already have Marine Life and the Bobbi Brown Nectar shimmerbrick, so do I even need it? 

Decisions, decisions...._

 
I have heard from a very reliable source that BB Nectar Shimmerbrick is MUCH better than Stereo Rose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still, I fell victim to the Stereo Rose hype and ended up calling all around to try and pre-order!  Luckily I landed a Nordies' order... but it's not been confirmed!   I am so fed up with MAC's ways, I agree with you!  The beauty (who I match skin tones with is out of the U.S. NW30)

I did get Marine Life...  I don't think we should freak out if we don't get Stero Rose.  I was hanging out with my 96 year old grandma all day and that mad the whole Stereo Rose thing seem non-exisisent.


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow, this whole SR thing is making me sad. I might go to a few MAC counters this weekend, i will check if there are any stereo rose msf's available. If there are i will get as many as i can and ship them out. However, bear in mind that we did get this collection before the US and it did already sell out from the website 2 days later, so i'm keeping my fingers crossed SR will be available at these counters.


----------



## spunky (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^^ i've done the same thing, but i could only afford to get one extra. 

so if anyone can't get one in store/online, PM me and we can sort something out - £19.50 plus P&P


----------



## lsperry (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Welp! I got the dreaded "backordered" e-mail from MAC
 Quote:

  Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock.  We expect to ship the item(s) below within two weeks.  If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, please contact us at 1-800-588-0070.  We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges.

*M4X7-26    MINERALIZE SKINFINISH STEREO R          28.00

Please be assured that you will not be charged for any canceled or unshipped item(s).  When the item(s) becomes available for shipment, you will receive a confirmation via email with the shipping details.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email at [email protected]


Best regards, 
Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service
[email protected] 
 
Translated: You won't be getting a STEREO ROSE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll stake out Dillards when they open tomorrow morning. That was the only way I got Marine Life. They said they had only gotten 6 ML in and wouldn't be getting any more. I hope I'm just as lucky tomorrow.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

If people are getting backorder notices that placed their orders on the regular US MAC site at 8:49 am EST that means it sold out in 1/2 hour!

I placed mine at 8:14 the minute it showed up on the site.  A CSR told me mine was the very first order.  I don't have a ship notice yet but was told twice yesterday it wasn't backordered.

Sold out in 1/2 hour???  That's crazy - what did they have like 20?  Ridiculous.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

man i can't believe what is going on with stereo rose. if they really did sell out within half an hour mac seriously need sto be sorting out tehir stock. perhaps if enough people compain they will make more!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am happy to report that I have a Stereo Rose from Nordies, shipping recpt and everything, should be here tomorrow. 

So happy


----------



## wetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_If people are getting backorder notices that placed their orders on the regular US MAC site at 8:49 am EST that means it sold out in 1/2 hour!

I placed mine at 8:14 the minute it showed up on the site.  A CSR told me mine was the very first order.  I don't have a ship notice yet but was told twice yesterday it wasn't backordered.

Sold out in 1/2 hour???  That's crazy - what did they have like 20?  Ridiculous._

 
I ordered at 8:17 and I haven't heard anything either. When I check the order status, it says "Pending." Is that what yours says?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I ordered 3 Stereo Roses yesterday was told by yesterday evening my order was in warehouse getting ready to be filled and nothing was on hold.

I had 3 Stereo Roses on hold at my free standing store but clearly I don't need 6 it was my back up plan in case I wasn't able to order online. 

I have to pay retail for these plus 7.00 to have the 3 shipped to me one of my friends already claimed one but if anyone else is looking for a Stereo Rose I will keep my 3 on hold to sell to you guys who lost out


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_If people are getting backorder notices that placed their orders on the regular US MAC site at 8:49 am EST that means it sold out in 1/2 hour!

I placed mine at 8:14 the minute it showed up on the site. A CSR told me mine was the very first order. I don't have a ship notice yet but was told twice yesterday it wasn't backordered.

Sold out in 1/2 hour??? That's crazy - what did they have like 20? Ridiculous._

 
MAC really screwed up. My mom placed her order at 8:59AM EST and got the confirmation at 9:00AM EST and she's confirmed to get her SR. I called them to confirm it myself. It's shipping out today.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_man i can't believe what is going on with stereo rose. if they really did sell out within half an hour mac seriously need sto be sorting out tehir stock. perhaps if enough people compain they will make more!_

 
I don't think they did though. I think their computers were crashing or something, because as I said before, My mother was able to order at 9am est.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_I ordered at 8:17 and I haven't heard anything either. When I check the order status, it says "Pending." Is that what yours says?_

 
You should call CS with your order number. That's the only way to know for sure. Just be nice to them, they're swamped.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

IDK how long ITG has been up on macys.com but Stereo Rose is not included at all! Jazzed is there if any of you are still wanting that!


----------



## mystery (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hmm... we don't get ITG over here in Australia until the 27th or something!
I wonder if they will have any stock or SR for us lol.
I'm thinking of just getting By Candlelight & Petticoat and save myself the dissapointment of missing out on stereo rose... as that seems likely. 
sigh...


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_I just checked my order status on the Mac website. All the items I ordered, including SR and Later p/m, has "pending" next to them. I haven't received any shipping confirmation email yet and I placed my order this morning at 8:59 am EST. I guess I'll have to wait until midnight when they start sending out emails to find out if everything went through?_

 
Same here


----------



## cbh02b (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abb* 

 
_So I logged into my MAC account and under the Previously Purchased tab, they have the lippie I ordered today, but no SR! Ridiculous._

 

This also happened to me put three things in my shopping bag including Stereo Rose checked out everything seemed good. This was at 8:30am btw. Then checked my account and was only charged for 2 things!!!   Makes me very upset...I just hope that I will be able to get one in store tomorrow!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Okay so many not in 1/2 hour, but definately less than an hour which is still insane!  ML was like 2-3 hours, no?


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cbh02b* 

 
_This also happened to me put three things in my shopping bag including Stereo Rose checked out everything seemed good. This was at 8:30am btw. Then checked my account and was only charged for 2 things!!! Makes me very upset...I just hope that I will be able to get one in store tomorrow!_

 
You ordered from the regular MAC US site at 8:30 am EST and yours was back-ordered?


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_I ordered at 8:17 and I haven't heard anything either. When I check the order status, it says "Pending." Is that what yours says?_

 
Mine does say pending.  But I talked to a CSR last night who said it shipped, that they hadn't put the tracking numbers into the sytem yet.

This happens whenever I order from MAC, especially when  I upgrade to overnight - sometimes I get the ship notice AFTER I receive the pacakge LOL


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_You ordered from the regular MAC US site at 8:30 am EST and yours was back-ordered?_

 
Yep, mine was.  I don't understand how some people here who ordered after me (online) did not get backordered.  I still didn't get a tracking or shipping notice and I ordered a bunch of other things from both new collections.  Grrrrr.  Sucks for real.  Anyway, at 10am this morning I'll be on the phone with my counter to put a couple on hold.  One for me and a friend of mine who ordered online at 8:30am as well.  Blows.


----------



## Modmom (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

These LE hypes are stressing me to the point where I think I'm not going to go out of my way to try and nab Stereo Rose.

I enjoy swatching, picking and using makeup and I'm getting to the point where this isn't fun.  I'm worried that if I do get it, there's no way its going to live up to my expectations now  LOL

I'm going to the counter tomorrow to look at the collection with the mindset that if there's something in stock that I love and would get if I knew nothing about the collection and I just happened to be walking by, then I'll grab it.  

I hope you all get your Groove wishes!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I think people will be camping out.  It depends how many die hard fans are in your area, but I know a few people who are staking out the counters and FS in my area. I hope you get one!_

 
i bet people will be camping out. i know would be to be honest!


----------



## color_lover456 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

so i ordered at around 7:25am Central Time (8:25 EST) and mine still say pending. has anyone who ordered around this time received a shipping email yet?


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_I need your advice, gang!

I just called my counter and they have 9, and are not taking reservations on them and they will be sold starting tomorrow.  They open at 10.

Do you think if I get to the door closest to the counter right at 10, I'll be OK, or will people be camping out for these things like they do when the newest PlayStation comes out?

I've never done this before, so I'm trying to think of how early I should get there.

PS - the girl couldn't believe they're sold out online because "these are launched on Thursday".  I can't believe they don't know the site puts them up earlier._

 
You could call your store back at the end of the day and ask if they have had many calls about Stereo Rose!  That might give you an indication as to how early you should arrive!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Stereo Rose is selling out crazy fast! We're gonna be lucky if any of us can get our hands on one.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_
I just called my counter and they have 9, and are not taking reservations on them and they will be sold starting tomorrow.  They open at 10.
_

 
Maybe try calling back and speaking to a different MA to see if you can get it put on hold ???  I know that at my particular counter (thankfully) everybody is nice there and will put items on hold whereas another counter I deal with a lot of the MAs there are snot rags when it comes to putting items on hold. It can't hurt to try again just to make sure.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bet people will be camping out. i know would be to be honest!_

 
Me too, which is why I think people will be. I mean, I remember coming to specktra 2 years ago and seeing a swatch of SR, and I've wanted it ever since. And I know there are people who have wanted it much longer than I have.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_so i ordered at around 7:25am Central Time (8:25 EST) and mine still say pending. has anyone who ordered around this time received a shipping email yet?_

 
Your best bet is to call MAC CS with your order number. They'll tell you right away.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_You could call your store back at the end of the day and ask if they have had many calls about Stereo Rose! That might give you an indication as to how early you should arrive!_

 
That's a fantastic [and sneaky, I LOVE it!] idea! Ill file this away for future use.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Oh no...I placed my order on the german site on friday immediately ITG got online.And I JUST received an email:We're sorry,but that item is not available anymore.(Stereo Rose)....Even though it said it was available,it was already sold out.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yeah, I'm pretty positive they only made a few hundred of Stereo Rose. Idiots.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^^^
why would mac only make a limited amount of this. im new to this whole LE collection, "omg i have to have it" stuff, but if they knew everyone wanted it, wouldnt it make more sense to make more????


----------



## color_lover456 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Welp! I got the dreaded "backordered" e-mail from MAC

Translated: You won't be getting a STEREO ROSE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll stake out Dillards when they open tomorrow morning. That was the only way I got Marine Life. They said they had only gotten 6 ML in and wouldn't be getting any more. I hope I'm just as lucky tomorrow._

 

lsperry: i have actually gotten this email before - and my order actually showed up 2 days later. I think they send this out whenever they need some extra time in shipping out the order. 

Here is the background to my story, because right now, any insight to MAC's operations is highly valued:
I ordered a huge To the Beach collection but because work all of a sudden picked up, I missed the UPS guy 3 days in a row so my entire order got sent back to MAC...when I called to clear it up they sent my order out back in pieces, and I got the email about Lazy Day lipstick. I got the rest of my order the next day, so I was super sad about not being able to get Lazy Day. But lo and behold - next day I received it! so lsperry I think you might be ok on this.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Courtney <3* 

 
_^^^
why would mac only make a limited amount of this. im new to this whole LE collection, "omg i have to have it" stuff, but if they knew everyone wanted it, wouldnt it make more sense to make more????_

 
Because by making it SO limited, they were 100% certain they'd sell out. When you're presenting to your investors, it looks REALLY good to say that a certain percentage of your stock has sold out consistantly. So say, they'll have something like "About 25% of items in Limited Edition Collections sold out last quarter". 

Investors will see this, and invest more money into the company. Most companies will make more stock to draw out more profits [especially if they were in biiiig fiscal trouble], but MAC seems to just be going for the Sold-Out numbers.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

20 pages to catch up on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got my shipping confirmation last night at 9:50EST and it's the fastest one I've EVER received from MAC.  I selected 2nd day shipping on a whim, and my box has a delivery date of 7/8.  I got my order confirmation at 8:23EST yesterday morning (Stereo Rose included) and was charged the full order total immediately.  Hopefully no panic will erupt when I open the black box tomorrow.

I do think it's possible that the faster shipping options make a difference on order fulfillment for an extremely hot item.  Anyone who ordered early with overnight or 2nd day shipping get a backorder/cancellation e-mail?

Also, I've called a bunch of places this morning to try and put a few more on hold for those who miss out here...no luck.  I'll be heading out on Thursday to see if I can find any SR's to pass on here at cost.

Good luck to everyone still waiting/heading to the counters tomorrow!


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_
I do think it's possible that the faster shipping options make a difference on order fulfillment for an extremely hot item.  Anyone who ordered early with overnight or 2nd day shipping get a backorder/cancellation e-mail?
_

 
I thought about that too, but I still think it's unfair.  To jump over the first orders to get at 2nd day or faster shipping...bleh bleh bleh...not at you...at MACcosmetics.com.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The bad part is that MAC knows Stereo Rose is hot so why not handle all of the orders before they sold out first???


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I thought about that too, but I still think it's unfair. To jump over the first orders to get at 2nd day or faster shipping...bleh bleh bleh...not at you...at MACcosmetics.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bad part is that MAC knows Stereo Rose is hot so why not handle all of the orders before they sold out first??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My mom's order had standard shipping. I really don't think MAC would do all that. I still honestly think one of their servers wet the bed and many, MANY orders that were placed as it went up on the site were nix'd or voided or simply not filled.


----------



## islandlucy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_20 pages to catch up on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I do think it's possible that the faster shipping options make a difference on order fulfillment for an extremely hot item.  Anyone who ordered early with overnight or 2nd day shipping get a backorder/cancellation e-mail?
_

 

I did, lol.   I ordered overnight and got my stuff today.  No stereo rose was in the box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I checked my email and sure enough there was the dreaded email telling me it was backordered.  

I placed my order yesterday morning around 8:45 am eastern time.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_My mom's order had standard shipping. I really don't think MAC would do all that. I still honestly think one of their servers wet the bed and many, MANY orders that were placed as it went up on the site were nix'd or voided or simply not filled._

 
It still doesn't explain my situation because I was billed and then when I called them today they said my ordered was shipped off yesterday...I still haven't received a shipping notice either and when I look in my account half of my order isn't there online - so odd.  But if they do keep different things on different servers and are connected in different ways then maybe something did happen, but that still doesn't sound right to me.  They make sure to bill me and ship to me, but tell me later they don't have my Stereo Rose?  I chose standard shipping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At this point I am OK and well and not stressing over it anymore.  I'm just hoping they don't screw up at my counter, make a mistake and give away my holds...that's another issue in itself.  Ha!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_It still doesn't explain my situation because I was billed and then when I called them today they said my ordered was shipped off yesterday...I still haven't received a shipping notice either and when I look in my account half of my order isn't there online - so odd. But if they do keep different things on different servers and are connected in different ways then maybe something did happen, but that still doesn't sound right to me. They make sure to bill me and ship to me, but tell me later they don't have my Stereo Rose? I chose standard shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point I am OK and well and not stressing over it anymore. I'm just hoping they don't screw up at my counter, make a mistake and give away my holds...that's another issue in itself. Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with you. If you were immediately billed for the full amount [including SR] you should have recieved one. End of story. I'd be raising hell, but I'm glad you have one reserved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Girl, if someone sells your holds... I'll hold them down for you.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandlucy* 

 
_I did, lol. I ordered overnight and got my stuff today. No stereo rose was in the box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I checked my email and sure enough there was the dreaded email telling me it was backordered. 

I placed my order yesterday morning around 8:45 am eastern time._

 
I placed my order at 8:14 EST, ordered overnight shipping.  Was told mine shipped.  So far, no shipping notice and no package.  WTF?  LOL


----------



## islandlucy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you.  Now I'm upset again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This just keeps getting better and better huh?  Maybe MAC pulls names out of hat._

 
I know.  The whole reason I went with overnight was to ensure that I got stereo rose...didn't work out so well for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Oh well, I did love everything else I got.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandlucy* 

 
_I did, lol.   I ordered overnight and got my stuff today.  No stereo rose was in the box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I checked my email and sure enough there was the dreaded email telling me it was backordered.  

I placed my order yesterday morning around 8:45 am eastern time._

 
I am so sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, there goes my theory...and it's pretty crazy that you ordered no more than 20 minutes after me and your Stereo Rose was backordered and mine seems to be ok.

This is nuts, and not in a cool yummy pecan way but in a gross nuts and gum combo way.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_I placed my order at 8:14 EST, ordered overnight shipping. Was told mine shipped. So far, no shipping notice and no package. WTF? LOL_

 
Well, once you get the package, they need to refund the extra money you spent on overnight delivery.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandlucy* 

 
_I know. The whole reason I went with overnight was to ensure that I got stereo rose...didn't work out so well for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Oh well, I did love everything else I got._

 
That's ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did they pick people based on the stregnth of their internet connection? Or location? Now I'm really curious to call them and find out what really happened. It's too inconsistant to be one or two things wrong. The whole system is borked [which is what Sass' been saying this whole time].


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Well, there goes my theory...and it's pretty crazy that you ordered no more than 20 minutes after me and your Stereo Rose was backordered and mine seems to be ok.._

 
What's worse? My mother ordered about 15 minutes AFTER her. W.T.H. And she's confirmed by MAC CS to get her SR.


----------



## islandlucy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_I placed my order at 8:14 EST, ordered overnight shipping.  Was told mine shipped.  So far, no shipping notice and no package.  WTF?  LOL_

 
I hope you get your package today.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Tomorrow I'll be at 10am at the Pro Store in my city (they don't do preorders or hold stuff). If I don't get a Stereo Rose, I don't know if a cry or if I play a lunatic...


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Tomorrow I'll be at 10am at the Pro Store in my city (they don't do preorders or hold stuff). If I don't get a Stereo Rose, I don't know if a cry or if I play a lunatic..._

 
I don't want to make you upset... but... PRO stores released In the Groove a week ago.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

This is sloppy MAC.  SLOPPY SLOPPY SLOPPY!
And a rude CSR to booth.
UGH!


----------



## cherryice (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

They're charlatans! Good for nothing, rotten charlatans!

OK, maybe not.  I just wanted to use the word charlatan.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So peeved right now. I got canceled on by a nordstrom for my presale. Lucky me, I have 4 nordstroms in town to choose from within a 30 mile radius. I called 2 others last night and they were sold out. I called the one downtown this morning. The MUA was unaware of the craziness behind stereo rose. She said they only get 6-8 items and she had a presale to one lady for 6 of them.... She's calling me back later to confirm if she has enough to sell to me. She and I were both aware the lady who bought 6 is selling on ebay. So f-ed up. Stupid ebay hoochie momma.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I checked my order status again and it still says pending. I placed my order at 8:46am


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_I placed my order at 8:14 EST, ordered overnight shipping.  Was told mine shipped.  So far, no shipping notice and no package.  WTF?  LOL_

 
Unreal.  That whole "no shipping notice" thing is a riot.  My stuff shipped yesterday (standard shipping), no shipping notice and if I didn't call I wouldn't know what was being shipped because only half of my order comes up online.  WTF!?  

And the sad part is that I cannot boycott MAC and I really want to.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_So peeved right now. I got canceled on by a nordstrom for my presale. Lucky me, I have 4 nordstroms in town to choose from within a 30 mile radius. I called 2 others last night and they were sold out. I called the one downtown this morning. The MUA was unaware of the craziness behind stereo rose. She said they only get 6-8 items and she had a presale to one lady for 6 of them.... She's calling me back later to confirm if she has enough to sell to me. She and I were both aware the lady who bought 6 is selling on ebay. So f-ed up. Stupid ebay hoochie momma._

 
I looked on ebay this morning - they're going for around $40 (ish).  So much trouble to make $20 off of it?  Even if you go ahold of 10, that's a whole lot of trouble to make $200.  Definately not worth it


----------



## islandlucy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_*So peeved right now. I got canceled on by a nordstrom for my presale. *Lucky me, I have 4 nordstroms in town to choose from within a 30 mile radius. I called 2 others last night and they were sold out. I called the one downtown this morning. The MUA was unaware of the craziness behind stereo rose. She said they only get 6-8 items and she had a presale to one lady for 6 of them.... She's calling me back later to confirm if she has enough to sell to me. She and I were both aware the lady who bought 6 is selling on ebay. So f-ed up. Stupid ebay hoochie momma._

 
Norstroms did that to me with Marine Life.  I pre-ordered ML thought I was going to get it then Nordstroms canceled my order by then it was sold out everywhere else.  I have some bad luck when it comes to getting coveted limited edition items.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you can get Stereo Rose.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well...20 on ebay so far.

Highest is $100 for "the original" one. Wtf.


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Okay, I got a call back.
They say there was a shipping error in mine.  It should have shipped yesterday.  It didn't.  They say it's shipping today.  Overnight.
They said they are credited me the $10 overnight shipping fee.
And most important - she said my SR IS SHIPPING with my order.

We'll see.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Okay, I got a call back.
They say there was a shipping error in mine.  It should have shipped yesterday.  It didn't.  They say it's shipping today.  Overnight.
They said they are credited me the $10 overnight shipping fee.
And most important - she said my SR IS SHIPPING with my order.

We'll see.  I'll believe it when I see it._

 
That's happy news!  I hope you get it.  *crossing my fingaz for you**


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I'm calling again too.* Anyone else think that the guy on the automated message when you first call sounds like Jigsaw from the SAW movies?*

EDIT: I called, and they told me it shipped this morning. WTF is going on that people's orders are dissappearing?


Another theory I have is about form of payment. Debit vs. Credit maybe?_

 

Everytime I call, I have to laugh because his voice is so deep and freaky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wonder what it's like, late at night, to hear that voice coming from the person lying next to you in bed?


----------



## strbuks77 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Okay so I called my local Mac counter, and they told me that they got 9 SR, she couldn't presell to me which I already knew. She said to get there right at 10 when they open tomorrow but she had a feeling they were going to sell out fast because she had already gotten four other calls about it today. So I guess if I want it bad enough I need to get there a bit before they open tomorrow. I didn't realize A&O were going to be freestanding and online only. I was kinda bummed about that cause I wanted to pick up later p/g, since my order was B/O. I called MAC this morning about it and they said they don't know if they are getting it back in or not, so I just cancelled it. This whole B/O thing has left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

All this stuff with Stereo Rose is really sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to try and fight it out tomorrow at the MAC store...*sigh*.  Hopefully there will be some left by the afternoon...I'm going to try and call right when they open though and ask if they can set one aside for me!  I'll see if I can get more for you guys too.

I can't believe I am beginning to move other stuff in my life around JUST to get to the stupid store tomorrow.  Ugh!


----------



## cherryice (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strbuks77* 

 
_Okay so I called my local Mac counter, and they told me that they got 9 SR, she couldn't presell to me which I already knew. She said to get there right at 10 when they open tomorrow but she had a feeling they were going to sell out fast because she had already gotten four other calls about it today. So I guess if I want it bad enough I need to get there a bit before they open tomorrow. I didn't realize A&O were going to be freestanding and online only. I was kinda bummed about that cause I wanted to pick up later p/g, since my order was B/O. I called MAC this morning about it and they said they don't know if they are getting it back in or not, so I just cancelled it. This whole B/O thing has left a sour taste in my mouth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't count on that quote of nine.  I called earlier today and my counter said they got nine in.  I called several hours later and suddenly they only have five.

Just don't want you to get your hopes up.  It's bad enough we've all gotten them smashed at least once.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

If MAC were a person he or she would have gotten her butt kicked last night after I got my backorder notice.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Because by making it SO limited, they were 100% certain they'd sell out. When you're presenting to your investors, it looks REALLY good to say that a certain percentage of your stock has sold out consistantly. So say, they'll have something like "About 25% of items in Limited Edition Collections sold out last quarter". 

Investors will see this, and invest more money into the company. Most companies will make more stock to draw out more profits [especially if they were in biiiig fiscal trouble], but MAC seems to just be going for the Sold-Out numbers.

Hope that made sense._

 
Actually I disagree that this is the case... Yes, there is an element of keeping the brand and the products exclusive & restricting the supply to a degree, but I doubt that their aim is for there to be huge shortfalls in supply across the various collections. At the end of the day, MAC is still a mass brand, and no company is going to turn down an opportunity for sales, especially when the US cosmetics market is in the state of decline that it's in right now. Cosmetics companies are under a huge amount of pressure on their sales figures, especially in the US market, so products going out of stock is not a positive thing in the current climate.

Forecasting the amount to be supplied for a product like Stereo Rose must actually be quite difficult.  Whatever amount you forecast, you run the risk either way of either supplying too little (and missing out on sales), or too much (which means you need to find a way to get rid of the excess stock profitably). This is true for all products, but for those where there is a lot of hype in the league of Stereo Rose, it must be very difficult to gauge the actual level of demand.  Not to mention, the quantity supplied on cosmetic products in many cases is determined months in advance of the product launching in the market (as they have to ensure they have all the raw materials, etc). So even with recent events such as Marine Life selling out, it's unlikely they're able to go back and review the forecast.

Sorry for the long ramble, but as I work in this area (not for MAC though) I just thought I'd share my thoughts on what I think the company is probably facing from their side.


----------



## carrie3579 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_so i ordered at around 7:25am Central Time (8:25 EST) and mine still say pending. has anyone who ordered around this time received a shipping email yet?_

 

I received my MAC order confirmation at 8:26 am EST. I checked the order status on the MAC website and it says its pending but on the top where the time is it also says it has shipped. I'm assuming its shipped but they havent updated the system with my dc info. Dunno though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will find out in a few days.


----------



## highheels (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I feel guilty for even admitting this, considering what's been happening with everyone's orders, but I just received confirmation of my order from MAC Canada... I'm definitely getting at least 2 out of 3 Stereo Rose's that I ordered - yay!  Still awaiting confirmation on the 3rd.  

I'm trying to tell myself that I don't need a backup, in which case I'll have one to sell, and possibly 2 if I do manage to get the 3rd one - keep ya'll posted!


----------



## catemoody (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Does anyone know if the veining in stereo rose msf change the colour dramatically? I got one with golden/brown veins running through and the other with none....


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Actually I disagree that this is the case... Yes, there is an element of keeping the brand and the products exclusive & restricting the supply to a degree, but I doubt that their aim is for there to be huge shortfalls in supply across the various collections. At the end of the day, MAC is still a mass brand, and no company is going to turn down an opportunity for sales, especially when the US cosmetics market is in the state of decline that it's in right now. Cosmetics companies are under a huge amount of pressure on their sales figures, especially in the US market, so products going out of stock is not a positive thing in the current climate.

Forecasting the amount to be supplied for a product like Stereo Rose must actually be quite difficult. Whatever amount you forecast, you run the risk either way of either supplying too little (and missing out on sales), or too much (which means you need to find a way to get rid of the excess stock profitably). This is true for all products, but for those where there is a lot of hype in the league of Stereo Rose, it must be very difficult to gauge the actual level of demand. Not to mention, the quantity supplied on cosmetic products in many cases is determined months in advance of the product launching in the market (as they have to ensure they have all the raw materials, etc). So even with recent events such as Marine Life selling out, it's unlikely they're able to go back and review the forecast.

Sorry for the long ramble, but as I work in this area (not for MAC though) I just thought I'd share my thoughts on what I think the company is probably facing from their side._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liba* 

 
_'Gonna chime in and point out that since this time a year or 8 months ago when production quantities were decided at the top, MAC has gained a lot of momentum and a lot of new followers, so it's not surprising to me that they underestimated today's demand.

Next year's stand out products will probably be easier to get, but I'm assuming we're not going to see the change until next spring's collections._

 
Very informative! Thanks for the info, I always like to hear different perspectives on things.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I believe here in South Africa (or at least in Cape Town) the hype about Stereo Rose is zero. I bought one two days ago in the store at a busy mall and came back today, they still had all of the SRs, except for the one I got previously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I ended up getting two more, if there's anybody from Vancouver, British Columbia (where I live and will be going back in 8 days) interested, PM me.


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i think all this stereo rose drama will cause a newfound sympathy for us european gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



see, this is what it is like for us, _all the time_.
collections only being stocked once, the popular items gone after a few hours,..
welcome to our world!
LEs are staring to cause more pain than pleasure


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_Does anyone know if the veining in stereo rose msf change the colour dramatically? I got one with golden/brown veins running through and the other with none....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, it doesn't. The veining isn't dark, it just gives a sheen. Petticoat on the other hand changes dramatically depending on how heavily veined it is.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_*I can't believe all the employees had SR on hold for themselves! I would call corporate there has to be some kind of policy against that. Employees should have to place separate orders for themselves*._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loudhearted* 

 
_*Maybe MAC should set up a separate inventory stock for employees only?* Or takes special pre-orders for employees straight from corporate to avoid interfering with *public inventory, or ask them to buy from MacPRO stock?* Obviously employees have every right to be able to buy the products they're selling, but the way that MA just declared that she's basically refusing to sell any inventory to the public is sketchy as hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Employees are cutomers,too.Whyshould there  be  a seperate stock for them? No sense. I worked in a sneaker store, and no one would ever dream of getting a seperate stock of limited edition kicks that people lined up at midnight for, why would that crazy idea apply to some makeup? 

The MA was just being a dumass and should not have said that.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_I believe *here in South Africa* (or at least in Cape Town) the hype about Stereo Rose is zero. ._

 
I wanna go to the Motherland!!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I wonder if they'll be any fights over SR tomorrow


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Update on Stereo Rose Nordie's order:

I was all set to go out this morning to pick up my Stereo Rose that I put as a pickup online order when I noticed a voicemail message.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I listened and...it was Nordstrom calling to say my order was ready for pickup.  Uh!  My heart almost stopped.  But all was good so off I went.

I pick up my item at customer service and I decided to go to the MAC counter and pre-order the dazzle lipsticks.  There was a presale sign in front of the dazzle lipsticks.  I noticed the In the Groove display was out.  Stereo Rose was still in the display.  I also noticed that they had the products in the display case below the counter so I looked to see if there were any stereo rose.  I didn't see any but I did see plenty of By Candlelight.  I figured they were selling the products.  

I started to tell the SA I wanted the dazzle lipsticks.  She said they were pre-sell only and that they didn't have the products yet.  I asked when they would be released.  She had to think about it but eventually said July 16th.  I then told her I wanted 2 of the In the Groove blushes.  She said, they were pre-sell too.  I said but they will be available tomorrow, right?  She said no, the 16th.  I said are you sure because I already bought some of these products.  She said, "No you did _*not*_ buy these!"  I said yes again.  Again "No you did not _buy_ these."  Now, I wasn't going to argue about it but I was really trying to help her.  Telling people the products wouldn't be out until the 16th meant she would lose sales.  I said I already bought the eyeshadows and she said well, "someone sold it to you early and they weren't supposed to."  I didn't want to tell her, the someone was from her store because I had Stereo Rose in my Nordstrom shopping bag on my arm.  I didn't like her attitude so she lost the sale as I didn't even want to pre-order the lipsticks from her.

BTW I like quite a few of the Dazzle lipsticks.

In honor of Stereo Rose Frenzy, I wore Marine Life on cheeks with By Candlelight as a highlight and Nymphette l/g.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I wonder if they'll be any fights over SR tomorrow_

 
If they don't have my stuff at the counter then maybe.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

This cracks me up MAC Cosmetics Stereo Rose Re-release Petition
There's a petition out! Right on!


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_This cracks me up MAC Cosmetics Stereo Rose Re-release Petition
There's a petition out! Right on!_

 
I participated.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Update on Stereo Rose Nordie's order:

I was all set to go out this morning to pick up my Stereo Rose that I put as a pickup online order when I noticed a voicemail message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listened and...it was Nordstrom calling to say my order was ready for pickup. Uh! My heart almost stopped. But all was good so off I went.

I pick up my item at customer service and I decided to go to the MAC counter and pre-order the dazzle lipsticks. There was a presale sign in front of the dazzle lipsticks. I noticed the In the Groove display was out. Stereo Rose was still in the display. I also noticed that they had the products in the display case below the counter so I looked to see if there were any stereo rose. I didn't see any but I did see plenty of By Candlelight. I figured they were selling the products. 

I started to tell the SA I wanted the dazzle lipsticks. She said they were pre-sell only and that they didn't have the products yet. I asked when they would be released. She had to think about it but eventually said July 16th. I then told her I wanted 2 of the In the Groove blushes. She said, they were pre-sell too. I said but they will be available tomorrow, right? She said no, the 16th. I said are you sure because I already bought some of these products. She said, "No you did *not* buy these!" I said yes again. Again "No you did not buy these." Now, I wasn't going to argue about it but I was really trying to help her. Telling people the products wouldn't be out until the 16th meant she would lose sales. I said I already bought the eyeshadows and she said well, "someone sold it to you early and they weren't supposed to." I didn't want to tell her, the someone was from her store because I had Stereo Rose in my Nordstrom shopping bag on my arm. I didn't like her attitude so she lost the sale as I didn't even want to pre-order the lipsticks from her.

BTW I like quite a few of the Dazzle lipsticks.

In honor of Stereo Rose Frenzy, I wore Marine Life on cheeks with By Candlelight as a highlight and Nymphette l/g._

 
Kinda sad the collection goes on sale tomorrow and this SA doesn't know and doesn't want to listen to reason.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm speechless at this craziness! Reading all the frenzy, i just called my MAC store and put 1 SR on hold for tomorrow with no problem. I know they got at least 20 Stereo Roses in, so i know i'll get one.

However, I've put things on hold twice before (for GMLOL and Art Supplies), but when i got there, both times they couldn't find my hold items (they said someone forgot to actually put my items in the bag). Thankfully, they still had the things i wanted, but those experiences make me worry. Holding items is not a guarantee you'll get one. Lots of MA just put your name down, but didn't actually put away your stuff. So i can only hope for the best that she'll actually do it this time. 

I know some people have confirmed that SR is exactly the same as the original, and some of the pictures do show it, but i've seen more pictures that show it's really lighter than the original. I never owned the original, but i really hope it will turn out as coral because lighter MSF won't do much for me


----------



## Teggy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I then told her I wanted 2 of the In the Groove blushes.  She said, they were pre-sell too.  I said but they will be available tomorrow, right?  She said no, the 16th.  I said are you sure because I already bought some of these products.  She said, "No you did *not* buy these!"  I said yes again.  Again "No you did not buy these."  Now, I wasn't going to argue about it but I was really trying to help her.  Telling people the products wouldn't be out until the 16th meant she would lose sales.  I said I already bought the eyeshadows and she said well, "someone sold it to you early and they weren't supposed to."  I didn't want to tell her, the someone was from her store because I had Stereo Rose in my Nordstrom shopping bag on my arm.  I didn't like her attitude so she lost the sale as I didn't even want to pre-order the lipsticks from her._

 
Good for you for voting with your dollar!  It's one thing to not know your product, but quite another to give a customer attitude.  Sheesh!


----------



## marusia (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't know if anyone has posted this, but Nordstrom.com has stereo rose for backorder on 7/30...here's your chance!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just read 24 hours worth of posts in this thread.  My heart is breaking for everyone who isn't getting SR like they should!  I know that sounds silly and maybe over-dramatic, but an item like this has been anticipated forever and to miss out on it because of a *possible* MAC server error is so ridiculous.

*This is Marine Life times 100.*

I'm hoping so much that my call Sunday to my counter where the MAs know me means that I will have SR in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I decided to get Stereo Rose on a whim as I wasn't interested in it at all until Monday night.  I have a feeling it won't look good on me or be my sort of thing so I kind of regret my rush buy.  I'll have to decide when I get it.


----------



## melzie2121 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Mine went on back order (of course). I called and reserved one at my store tomorrow but I'll call in the morning and put it on my credit card to make sure they don't sell it. I can't get there until I get off work. *crosses fingers*


----------



## cherryice (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_
*This is Marine Life times 100.*_

 
This is also the Teenie Beanie Baby McDonald's 1997 frenzy times 100.  I remember standing in McD's for hours trying to snag a tiny, cheap, Chinese-made Peanuts the Elephant and going nuts (heh, no pun intended) when McD's sold out at about 10 at night after a full day of waiting.  And here I am again in a furor over a pan of powder that isn't even worth $28 IMHO.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_This is also the Teenie Beanie Baby McDonald's 1997 frenzy times 100.  I remember standing in McD's for hours trying to snag a tiny, cheap, Chinese-made Peanuts the Elephant and going nuts (heh, no pun intended) when McD's sold out at about 10 at night after a full day of waiting.  And here I am again in a furor over a pan of powder that isn't even worth $28 IMHO._


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I called and got them to hold a Stereo Rose for me at a counter at a Macy's I've never been to (thank da lord for my gps) because the usual places I go were sold out already. I think I'm going to call in the morning and charge it so I know I'll definately get one since I won't make it up to the mall until later in the evening because I have work and then have to drive up to the mall, which I think is an hour away. I feel like such an ass for making a big deal over this, but it's like a sickness.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_This is also the Teenie Beanie Baby McDonald's 1997 frenzy times 100.  I remember standing in McD's for hours trying to snag a tiny, cheap, Chinese-made Peanuts the Elephant and going nuts (heh, no pun intended) when McD's sold out at about 10 at night after a full day of waiting.  And here I am again in a furor over a pan of powder that isn't even worth $28 IMHO._

 
Lol, I remember doing that! I use to collect them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think the whole tickle me Elmo fiasco might have been worse.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_This is also the Teenie Beanie Baby McDonald's 1997 frenzy times 100.  I remember standing in McD's for hours trying to snag a tiny, cheap, Chinese-made Peanuts the Elephant and going nuts (heh, no pun intended) when McD's sold out at about 10 at night after a full day of waiting.  And here I am again in a furor over a pan of powder that isn't even worth $28 IMHO._

 
Oh my gosh, Beanie Baby fever was HUGE when my little sister was going through cancer treatment... I can't tell you how many of those (both full-sized and McD mini-sized) we got during that time.  I have to say that this frenzy is just as large, at least for the MU community!


----------



## cherryice (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Vanilla and Aeroerin, I remember getting into such a frenzy because I couldn't get Tabasco the Bull and got Snort instead, and the unicorn one had to have the special horn (iridescent or tan - can't remember) and feeling like my co-worker was a huge you-know-what because she was going to PA to a place where they had all the Beanies you wanted for a fair price and she refused to pick me up a Valentino.

Insane, I tell you.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_Vanilla and Aeroerin, I remember getting into such a frenzy because I couldn't get Tabasco the Bull and got Snort instead, and the unicorn one had to have the special horn (iridescent or tan - can't remember) and feeling like my co-worker was a huge you-know-what because she was going to PA to a place where they had all the Beanies you wanted for a fair price and she refused to pick me up a Valentino.

Insane, I tell you._

 





I think it was iridescent!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I doubt I'll order from the website again. My order is still pending also. I've called twice and two different CSR said there was an issue with the notification system and it may have shipped without being updated in the system. Just have to wait and see. Funny thing is, I ordered Marine Life from the web and had no problems! I didn't even know it sold out like crazy until it was mentioned here. 
I'll try my luck at the counter in the morning. If I get my order I'll sale the extra SR at cost to one of you specktrettes.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Don't hate me, but.......my MAC gal called and asked if I wanted to put SR on hold because it was her last one and I was all "Nah, I'm getting Petticoat and By Candlelight, I don't need three".

I came home and looked at swatches and really want to kick my own ass.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Mine too but I called again they said it was shipped out this morning and won't update till UPS scans in tracking._

 
Thanks. I guess they have to enter all the scans in themselves at MAC. I'm wondering if the warehouse just has no idea exactly how many SR they have and how many were sold due to the system going down? Today at work dispatch was out so no one could get through about pkgs and they couldnt send messages to couriers. I know oddly enough....the heat has caused the electric to go out and systems to go down, cable was out and slow in areas so that could be their problem. Why I say oddly was that remember back in Feb when we had all the snow here and it caused all the delays for people?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So now it could be the heat


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I know this sounds silly, but I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight.  *Hopefully* all snug in my bed, while visions of Stereo Rose dance in my head.  And also of it in my hands, please!  No night terrors of it across a fiery chasm.

Good luck to everyone who's hitting up stores & counters tomorrow!  I'm right there with you.


----------



## cherryice (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I know this sounds silly, but I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight.  *Hopefully* all snug in my bed, while visions of Stereo Rose dance in my head.  And also of it in my hands, please!  No night terrors of it across a fiery chasm.

Good luck to everyone who's hitting up stores & counters tomorrow!  I'm right there with you._

 
I swear, I need a Xanax tonight.  My husband said, "You're obsessed! Settle down!" I keep thinking about it, planning like George C. Patton before he went into the war.  

This is the last time I do this to myself.  I need to stop reading Temptalia and this board and then I'll never know what I'm missing out on.  Sometimes ignorance really *is* bliss.

The sad part is, I probably won't use up the one I have coming for a couple of years, and by then it may make another appearance, but I have a weird stockpiling habit for rare items.  I still won't use my one ML.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I need to stop reading this board!  I'm a nervous wreck because of Stereo Rose!

Who knew when I first purchased Gold Deposit a year & half ago I would go nuts for MSf's???  

Geez, IS IT TOMORROW YET???

Natalie


----------



## miss rochelle (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

it's insane how quickly stereo rose has sold out! i decided to call my local mac store around 10am this morning and i was able to pre-order their last one! i wanted 2, but hey i can't complain, i was lucky enough to nab the last one. yikes!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

It's 5 am here in Germany and I've been up pretty much all night waiting for ITG to go online.An hour ago they put up everything but the MSFs.I'm refreshing the page like every second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is my last chance to get one.
Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_It's 5 am here in Germany and I've been up pretty much all night waiting for ITG to go online.An hour ago they put up everything but the MSFs.I'm refreshing the page like every second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my last chance to get one.
Keep your fingers crossed for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
fingers crossed.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So i just want'd to double check that I got stereo rose from Nordstrom so I did another live chat after being told that I got it already. The lady I talked to this afternoon said she wasn't sure if I got it or not because they sold out of them in their warehouse and they were sending the rest of the orders to different stores to get them. So I was kind of bummed then I got mad because it was completely different then when the first lady said oh yeah its getting ready to ship. So I went on a just talked to another lady and she said mine is going to ship in the next couple days from a texas store. She said that alot of orders are going to be slow coming to people because of the anniversary sale. So if anyone is wondering why its taking so long for their items to get shipped, thats why.


----------



## cherryice (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Somehow I feel like I'm going to be like Clark Griswold from National Lampoon's Vacation.  I'll be running to the entrance with Chariots of Fire playing, get to the counter, and then in slow motion the MA will say, "Soooorrrry, we're all soooold out."

Actually, we're all Clark Griswolds in this.  They owe us for this quagmire.


----------



## meg_curls (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I can't sleep. I called my counter to see if my hold on SR was still there and got some startling news. Even though they originally said I had until close tomorrow to buy it, the manager has changed that to noon! 

They've recieved so many calls about and have so little stock that they can only give a two hour window to buy.

So I'm freaking out that the MUAs at my MAC counter will sell my SR , even though I'm going to get there right when they open.  AHHH PARANOIA


----------



## sailordom (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just like I caved with the Marine Life madness, I caved again tonight with Stereo Rose.

I called my MA at the freestanding store I go to (10 minutes after it closed ha!) and asked her to put one aside for me. She said they only had eight! I was able to get Marine Life the afternoon of launch at that store, so hopefully I'll be OK for my A+O goodies (which is what I'm *really *worried about). 

I'm still trying to talk myself out of Stereo Rose though. I just don't know if it's unique enough from ML and Nectar shimmerbrick. (How many coral cheek products could I possibly need? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I think I want to pick up an MES, but I have no idea which one.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

who actually managed to get stereo rose in the end? because it seems mental how many dissapointed people there are! good luck to those who will be fighting for it in stores!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Whew!  I finally got through all of the pages I missed in the last few days.

I, like most of you, am pretty shocked at how fast SR sold out.  In all of my MAC years I have never seen things sell out as fast as ML & SR.  It is absolute craziness and not in a good way.  It actually makes me pretty sad and frustrated.  

I called last week to pre-order SR at my local MAC store (as well as my Alice + Olivia CPs) and was told that they were not doing pre-orders but that they would put stuff on hold for me to pick up the day of the launch.  I called again on Monday and today to double check that everything was set aside and I was told by the same woman that all of my stuff would be ready for me on Thursday.

When I got home from work today there was a message from the MAC store saying that they didn't have anymore stereo roses and that all were pre-held before I requested it.  I am frustrated that the MA didn't tell me this when I first called.  Then I could have _tried_ to get it online.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thankfully my A+O stuff is still in stock for me to pick up tomorrow.

I just don't think that makeup should cause such stress.  It is taking the fun out of buying MAC IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry to everyone else that didn't get stereo rose.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Katie i'm sorry they srewed you over with stereo rose


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_who actually managed to get stereo rose in the end? because it seems mental how many dissapointed people there are! good luck to those who will be fighting for it in stores!_

 
The order my mother put through went through. I've received confirmation that it's in transit, SR and all. Won't believe it till it shows up on her doorstep. [I handled the order because I happened to be online when it launched.]









 coachkitten, that's horrible. I can't get over how many people are getting royally screwed out of SR. Hopefully with all the bad juju they'll repromote it much, much sooner.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*






 This has grown 64 pages since I left last week!!

I'm sad to know lots of you missed SR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hope I get better luck on Friday, when I'm to pick my goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I can manage to catch up with this one before I go to MAC for my ITG haul.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well, all I know is that I was up until 3:30am (CT) and then got online at 9am (CT) and Stereo Rose was sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was devastated, moody, and made me rant of swearing off MAC forever LOL.  Finally, Nordies came up with Stereo Rose on their Website...  I ordered two and thought I was in the clear.  They called and CANCELLED my order!  I think it was something about my billing addresses not matching (we changed addresses).  I called back and she assured me that she has my "items" at Customer Service to pick up.  (I refuse to pay their shipping although it might be much easier LOL).


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Susanne....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Didn't think I would be THAT upset but I was in tears after the game ended.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SIGH........


With all the drama over SR I almost forgot & had to remind myself that this item that we're all after costs money too....or is this the goldrush or the lineup to collect meal tickets that I don't know about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now here's a video we can all relate to, I promise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - MAC Into the Groove: Stereo Rose Mineralize Skin Finish


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I may or may not have one extra Stereo Rose tomorrow, lovelies


----------



## keijukainen (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Thanks for nothing MAC Finland! No Stereo Rose for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I ordered my SR last Friday and only last night they texted me it was sold out from Helsinki so they couldn't get it for me. Well, what do you know, now I hear it was still available on the 2nd counter in Turku yesterday morning but it was sold out before I got the message. Why didn't they ask the other counter if they knew it was sold out from the first one?!? It's the same bloody department store that sells it in both cities! I'm so mad right now, I'm ready to boycot the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have a bad feeling they screwed up the order in the first place and yesterday they noticed the mistake. How the hell were other people able to buy SR on July 2nd when they claim it was already sold out?!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well I still don't know if I will receive my SR or not and honestly I don't feel like running to the MAC store that's 7 miles away from me either this morning. I don't feel like wasting the gas or my time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also don't want to look like some maniac going into the store....ie being the first one there like a dog waiting for a snack for this SR. If I don't end up getting it from the order I placed online it will be money I can use for the Dare to Wear stuff I want.

I'm sorry about all the other ladies that have gotten screwed around over this darn "blush" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's so wrong and it takes the joy out of it all


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I called MAC again today my order still says pending a rep yesterday told me it shipped I never got an email with shipping info so the rep I talked to this morning gave me my tracking information over the phone and I tracked my package and tomorrow is black box day!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keijukainen* 

 
_Thanks for nothing MAC Finland! No Stereo Rose for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I ordered my SR last Friday and only last night they texted me it was sold out from Helsinki so they couldn't get it for me. Well, what do you know, now I hear it was still available on the 2nd counter in Turku yesterday morning but it was sold out before I got the message. Why didn't they ask the other counter if they knew it was sold out from the first one?!? It's the same bloody department store that sells it in both cities! I'm so mad right now, I'm ready to boycot the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have a bad feeling they screwed up the order in the first place and yesterday they noticed the mistake. How the hell were other people able to buy SR on July 2nd when they claim it was already sold out?!_

 
Oh no, I'm so sorry keijukainen you didn't get your SR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I wish I would've known this, I could've picked up one for you when I was there friday. I went there about six o'clock so maybe they sold out on it just before closing? So weird that they told you this late that they are sold out! Almost a week later!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I feel so bad for you girls that didn't get Stereo Rose MSF! Even though the hype is getting out of control and today I got an e-mail from MAC that my order of Full Fuchsia blush is shipped along with 3 other items. I'm hoping that one of the items is Stereo Rose that has been shipped since when I went to check my Order Status, all my other orders are on Pending.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well i ordered at 8:19, it still says pending and my card is still charged for the full amount.  I guess I will see when I get the box!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emily_3383* 

 
_Well i ordered at 8:19, it still says pending and my card is still charged for the full amount.  I guess I will see when I get the box!_

 
If it's charged for the full amount you should be getting it.


----------



## piupi (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I ordered Stereo Rose at 8:19EST and I just got the backorder email


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piupi* 

 
_I ordered Stereo Rose at 8:19EST and I just got the backorder email
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh boy!!! Thats why I will believe it when I get the box. lol


----------



## PhillyMac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piupi* 

 
_I ordered Stereo Rose at 8:19EST and I just got the backorder email
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? I also got my order confirmation email at 8:19 AM EST and I am getting my SR. I called today and it was confirmed that my entire order was shipped out yesterday (I made sure to ask if SR was also in the box, from reading some pages back it seems that if you didn't ask the question, you weren't sure if SR was there or not!) 

It's a shame the ordering system was so messed up. Hopefully all the promises for backorder shipments are fulfilled.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I like how we all have our times. lol

Ok so i got the courage to call Customer Service and she said it indeed looked like i was receiving SR and she even gave me my tracking # and all.  Ill still believe it when i get my black box.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yeah so I'm vacationing here in New Jersey right now, and I totally am not going to read like the 75 pages this thread exploded with but I have the general idea that SR sold out in like 3 hours and MAC screwed everyone over again? Ya'll can bump the list up to 2 that actually have SR, I pre sold my stash at my Macys so my MA charged it already and it is waiting for me when I get back. I did go on last night and ordered another SR and All Styled Up lippie (from Nordstroms) but their showing back ordered till 7/31/10 with a expectation to be shipped to home by 8/8/2010, so I'll let ya'll know how it goes. But I agree that this LE thing is getting out of hand, and whoever mentioned it was like Beanie Babies in '97 is soooo true. My Dad and Sis used to have an online store where we sold them at and I remember I would go in and stuff my arms full of whatever I could of those critters, ahhhh those days...Anyways I wish everyone luck today to get SR in store!


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well after the "shipping error" made by MAC Tuesday, my box arrived a few minutes ago!

As promised all of my items were in the box, including Stereo Rose!











I missed out on ML, so I'm super happy I didn't miss SR too!


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got a Stereo Rose after some struggle. I'm really pissed of with the  Pro Store. I called a few times, and they always said that they  couldn't hold items. I arrived at the store the moment that opened, and  guess what? "Oh, I'm sorry, all SR are reserved"!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They started to make reservations just after a lot of people called! It's simply unorganized and unfair. 

At least I got one from a counter. It's  sad that a lot of people will be disapointed because this last minute  changing on the reservations.

I got only SR and Petticoat. I was interested in Hang Loose, but is really light (I'm NW15), and kind blueish on  me (I felt like Corps Bride). Band of Roses is gorgeous, but too  pigmented. It's perfect for dark skin!

About the lipsticks, I was thinking to get All Styled Up, but is very close to Saint Germain that I own. Jazzed is not even close to Ever Hip on me, it's really orange. The eyeshadows are really better, but the colors aren't unique, so I passed.

Now I'll be free of the LE crazyness until Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck for all of you gals. I wish everybody could get SR and not be disappointed because of a ridiculous minimum sotck, evil-bay and the crazyness of the online system


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Wow!!!  I take back all the complaining I did yesterday!  LOL

Stereo Rose is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!  Much more beautiful than I expected!  This is my first time seeing it in person.

It sucks that MAC didn't have more inventory so everyone who wanted one could get one.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Trying to contact my counter has been insane today.  I keep getting bounced back to the store's CS counter, which means that they're probably SWAMPED with ITG/A+O being released today.  I'm really hoping my reserved items (and by that, I mean STEREO ROSE) are still there when I get there at 12:30.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I called MAC again today my order still says pending a rep yesterday told me it shipped I never got an email with shipping info so the rep I talked to this morning gave me my tracking information over the phone and I tracked my package and tomorrow is black box day!_

 
My order still says pending too. Hope i get black box tomorrow as well.  I'm too lazy to call CS.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I got a Stereo Rose after some struggle. I'm really pissed of with the  Pro Store. I called a few times, and they always said that they  couldn't hold items. I arrived at the store the moment that opened, and  guess what? "Oh, I'm sorry, all SR are reserved"!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They started to make reservations just after a lot of people called! It's simply unorganized and unfair. 

At least I got one from a counter. It's  sad that a lot of people will be disapointed because this last minute  changing on the reservations.

I got only SR and Petticoat. I was interested in Hang Loose, but is really light (I'm NW15), and kind blueish on  me (I felt like Corps Bride). Band of Roses is gorgeous, but too  pigmented. It's perfect for dark skin!

About the lipsticks, I was thinking to get All Styled Up, but is very close to Saint Germain that I own. Jazzed is not even close to Ever Hip on me, it's really orange. The eyeshadows are really better, but the colors aren't unique, so I passed.

Now I'll be free of the LE crazyness until Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck for all of you gals. I wish everybody could get SR and not be disappointed because of a ridiculous minimum sotck, evil-bay and the crazyness of the online system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly why I refused to go to the MAC store today. I will not give in to the frenzy.....just not worth it to me. Now if it was some lens I wanted for my camera at some low price that'd be different


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_My order still says pending too. Hope i get black box tomorrow as well. I'm too lazy to call CS._

 
Mine still says pending and I have it in my hands.
I think Sterero Rose knocked MAC for a loop.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhillyMac* 

 
_ I also got my order confirmation email at 8:19 AM EST and I am getting my SR. I called today and it was confirmed that my entire order was shipped out yesterday (I made sure to ask if SR was also in the box, from reading some pages back it seems that if you didn't ask the question, you weren't sure if SR was there or not!) 

It's a shame the ordering system was so messed up. Hopefully all the promises for backorder shipments are fulfilled._

 
I'm happy for you, that you're getting your Stereo Rose!
My In the Groove order, which included only Go For It lipstick, plus a Yogurt eyeshadow I tossed in, was placed yesterday morning, and is still pending.
I'm not worried, but I wish they'd at least send it out by the end of the week.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *make_up_maven* 

 
_Mine still says pending and I have it in my hands._

 
I have had the exact same thing happen to me!
No shipping confirmation e-mail, my order status at the site says "pending" for days on end, then DING-DONG! UPS is at the door, bringing a little black box.
Weird ...


----------



## blusherie (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So I just got back from my freestanding store with my Stereo Rose!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is so amazingly pretty and pigmented!! I hope you all can get your hands on one soon!

I got there just after 10 am (when the store opens), and there were half a dozen other people in there trying to get their hands on SR. They actually had one left unreserved that was sold while I was there!!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just got back from the MAC store. It was pouring hard when i went. They opened at 10 and i got there at 10:30 and was relieved that there was only 1 customer there. They let me chose the SR i want and i picked the one with medium veining. Some people want minimal veining but it's not as gorgeous to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When i came, i told them that i have 1 SR on hold for me, but the SA said that they're not putting anything on hold because they didn't get much in (15 SRs), but thankfully, they still had them, so i wasn't very pissed.
And then 2 more lady came and bought more than 1 SR, and the SA was like "you're the 5th Asian person that came in to buy SR." I don't know why she said that though. I guess only Asians came in since they opened to get SR.

They only had 9 left but they're probably gone by now. People are buying multiples! I thought about buying more for some people that didnt get it, but i was already at the parking lot when i thought about that. Oh well, sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't get any of the lippies. At first, i wanted All Styled Up, but it's too yellow for me (even though I'm Asian with lots of yellow tone). I Like It Like That is more wearable. Jazzed is pretty but i didn't get it. I thought MAC would come up with similar color in the future, after knowing that we like that sort of color (such as Ever Hip and Dressmaker2).

Anyways, I hope you guys got what you wanted!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm back with my haul that includes SR - my Nordie's MUA did in fact put one aside for me, and I had one on hold at the f/s store - so I managed to get both, on the off chance that despite all signs indicating I'll get my .com order, it is missing SR.

I also ordered one of the Nordie's '7/30/2010' ship date ones, just in case.  I'm not going to cancel it, just to see if it does arrive.  

My MAC f/s also still had Later p/g from A+O -


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

For those who didn't get SR, i think Saks Fifth inside the Houston Galleria still has them. Call them up and they can ship it to you. 

Side note: I was wearing a plain white tshirt when i went to MAC, and the lippie swatches on my hand got on my shirt. I panicked and washed it right away but it was so hard to get it off! I got most of it off but there's still some light stains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't remember lipstick was this hard to get off.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i'm pleased to here that lots of you are now getting SR


----------



## color_lover456 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

ok survey:

who actually got stereo roses and how many did you get?
i got 2, and i only napped monday night...i went to bed at 4 am and woke up at 7 to check...had the boyfriend refresh the page for me as i showered and as soon as it came on he barged in on the shower lol


----------



## Shypo (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

And....I just got a shipment confirmation from MAC that includes my SR.....my order confirmation came in at 8:37 Tuesday......


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So, those of you who were able to get Stereo Rose - is it all that and a bag of chips?  In other words, is it living up to everyone's expectations?


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got the confirmation that my stereo rose is on its way!


----------



## Deolinda (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

*Attention Montreal addicts!!!*

During my lunch break, I made my way to the nearest Mac Store (Ogylvie's) and they still had some Stereo Rose MSF. 
As I'm about to ask the MUA to get me one, this lady comes running toward us and asked to get two Stereo Rose MSF.  She then says they already sold out at The Bay (downtown).   The MUA returns with her SR MSF saying that there's only 3 left. Needless to say that I immediately asked her to get me one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To all my fellow Montrealer, run to Ogylvie's they had two left at 12:45 PM.
Good luck!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my shipping confirmation, it seems to include Stereo Rose. I guess I'll know for sure when the box arrives


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So MAC at Belk in Athens, GA has *ONE Stereo Rose*, and has Jazzed in stock. It was only pretty sparkles on me so I didn't buy it.

Call : 706-353-0060 ex 264 Speak with Margaret.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So, those of you who were able to get Stereo Rose - is it all that and a bag of chips?  In other words, is it living up to everyone's expectations?_

 
No, but I just swatched it. I am NC50 and while I didn't try it on my face my hand was pretty glittery. Now Band of Roses is LOVELY!!!! I had to buy that.

I am also a Go for it fan!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So, those of you who were able to get Stereo Rose *- is it all that and a bag of chips?*  In other words, is it living up to everyone's expectations?_

 
lol! i have not heard that saying in so long! so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personally i do love it! it looks so scarey for my pasty face but when applied it's a stunning coral colour on my cheeks. i have decided that peachey and coral blushers look better on me than pinks.


----------



## stldiva (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I went to my local MAC today and was the there when they opened the door. Stereo Rose had the sold out sign on it already. The MA said, wait another MA had one on hold and we aren't suppose to do that so you can have it. So that's how I lucked up on mine.  If you live in the STL area it looks like they are sold out all over.


----------



## bondno9girl (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am a newbie to MAC - I live about an hour away from the nearest MAC store or counter - but I had called the store several times this week and they said that they were not holding product or preselling anything but to call right at 10 today.  So, I called at the stroke of 10 and sure enough got the Stereo Rose.  What a relief, I have been stressing out about getting that all week!  BTW, the store I deal with is in Oakbrook in the Chicago suburbs.

I can get some sleep now!  lol!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I FINALLY got my shipping confirmation today & Stereo Rose is indeed being shipped to me.

Btw, I ordered at 08:33am EDT.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_*My Stereo Rose Story*
I put Stereo Rose on hold and woke up at the awful hour of 8 o'clock to go get it. Sooo dissapointed. It was a horrid silvery highlight on me I think it's super hyped up. I felt like a saint when a girl running from another MAC counter in our mall asked if they had any left I was able to give her mine. She was so greatful, made my day. 

I only ended up getting New Vibe mineralized blush. And then to console myself bought a *Chanel Rouge Allure and two lip lacques, *6 shadow from MAC, UD Primer Potion. I am now broke as hell, I spent the money I'm supposed to give my mom for my trip to Cuba..hehehe._

 
Awesome - the RA & laques are beautiful! You should join us in the Chanel Discussion thread & share with us what colors you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, what a pleasant story about Stereo Rose


----------



## sweetkiss (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

haha, I thought I was crazy. Which I still think I am. I called Macys and asked to put a SR on hold since they said they don't do pre-orders. I went to bed at the awful hour of 6:30am, studying for a midterm that I had this afternoon xD And then I kid you not, I had an actual nightmare that I woke up late and got to the store at 10:20am (they open at 10) and that they couldn't actually hold items and they were sold out. Then I got arrested for not wearing my seatbelt and I woke up and it was only 8:30am. I was so freaked out I couldn't go back to bed -_-" and I left at 9:20am, got there around 9:50 and the mall wasn't even open -__- and it was drizzling and so I was waiting for 15 min till they opened the door, went straight to the MAC counter, freaked out cuz there was no tester (which usually indicates sold out?) and asked the MA about my hold which she had. So I came home with SR in my hands! and now I'm going back to studying for my midterm -_- but yay! I'm still happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i just noticed this, but why are msf's $27 on bloomingdale's website compared to $28 everywhere else? Is this just a typo?


----------



## _tiffany (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I  just got back from a fs and Nordstrom and no Stereorose for me!  I am especially mad because they assured me on Monday that they put one on hold for me.  Ugh...


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Sooooo, I went to my Nordstrom bright & early this morning to check out what all the Stereo Rose hype is about, only to have the MA tell me it was sold out already! She told me the MAC store in the same mall was also sold out! Then she said she could order it online for me. When she checked it said it was back ordered and would ship on the 30th of this month. SHEER CRAZINESS!! I've never seen SR until today and when I swatched it I could see what all the hype is about. It is WAY prettier than I expected...so now I have to wait until August to even get this thing, but I'm glad I was able to get my hands on one. Next time maybe I'll use my brain & pre-order


----------



## _tiffany (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^ Were you at Southcenter?  I think I saw you....I was wearing a green skirt and looking mad, haha.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just got back from Del Amo MAC (Torrance, CA)
I had called to reserve Stereo Rose and Jazzed, and walked in at about 10:10AM. surprisingly, the MA just pulled it out from the drawer, which tells me that they weren't put on hold like I asked 2 days ago ugh.

For those in Southern CA, they still had 3 stereo rose left, call 310-214-3750 
HTH!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Temptalia tweeted - "We have tons at Saks bal harbour. Call me I'll ship I work there 305-865-1100 ext 5368 - Maygan"

I'm assuming it's for Stereo Rose, for those still tracking it down!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i got stereo rose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my MA at the macys counter was very nice and called back after she said that the SR's sold out at the counter. She said they had 3 left at the store at another mall, and told me that I should put it on hold. Well, I picked it up and I got the last one!

by the way, i forgot to mention i love these stories about the 'stereo rose experience' they crack me up.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

first in line to get my 2 SR's! (of the last 5!).  i literally screamed as i walked out.  i don't think i've ever seen such anticipation before at my local mac.  christine temptalia came a few minutes after i did and even though a couple of other people there introduced themselves to her, i couldn't bring myself to.  ha!

i also got 3 of the e/s from dare to wear and damn these things are way brighter than c-shock was!  i hope the payoff isn't bad considering they're mattes.  eek! (sorry for mixing collection discussions!)


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So, those of you who were able to get *Stereo Rose* - is it all that and a bag of chips? In other words,* is it living up to everyone's expectations?*_

 

Maybe.  

I'm MAC NC44/NARS Cadiz and I tried it on in the store and it was a little glittery/metallicy/ashy on me.  It could have been the brush.  It was a 187 which I would not normally reach for with an MSF

The MA told me it would look better with foundation but I don't wear foundation on a regular basis... so she told me to do Fix+.   I will try that.  But I bought one anyway because I don't want to regret it later.  Don't feel like playing the hunting game.

Now the standout for me was *BAND OF ROSES*.  It was gorgeous!  Very very pigmented so I had to use a light hand and blend like crazy but it was soooooo pretty.


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HOLY CRAP. It's crazy here.

The girls at my store were telling me how people were lining up BEFORE they opened the store. It sold out within 30mins. I called 10mins after they opened and all the girls were telling me to wake up and get my ass down there LOLZ. I picked up the last 2 Stereo Rose they had. Then that's when the chaos happened lolz...girls came in looking for it either cried (Yea...crying...I felt so bad lolz), spazzed..etc. Girls over the phone was yelling and had to get the manager to answer the call. Like WOAH,...this craziness is too insane for me.
When I was paying the girl was like "Congradz on getting a Stereo Rose! Even more lucky that you got two of our last ones." 

I picked up:

Jazzed
Petticoat
2x Stereo Rose






 YAY! 

I'll be posting swatches and pictures in a couple of minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still sitting here in shock about the craziness of getting a SR. I literally just got back home LOLZ.

Ughhhh too much for me to handle...


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_*Just back from my store. Absolutely no hype going on here with Stereo Rose.* I was telling the mua about all the sell outs and she wasn't aware at all about it. They had 6 in stock, none had yet sold, none were on hold and the sample hadn't even been swatched LOL.

It is beautiful, but sadly, too orange for my skin so I passed.
_

 
There was no hype at the store I went to either.


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

so i was bad... i went to my macy's counter this morning when they opened - at 10am - and bought 2 SRs cause they had them.  the FS store didn't open until 11am and i didn't want to chance it and get there and have them tell me they sold my hold!  haha i'm lame.  so there's still one on hold at my FS store if anyone is desperate to find one (or that lives in the chicago area)... you can PM me, i'll give you the name its under and you can have that one or have it shipped to you.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well, I didn't get one. As someone wrote before, at 5am the msfs weren't on the German site, and when I checked at 6am (got up and went to the computer first thing...) they were all gone apart from Comfort.
I decided then to call both my counter and my store to put SR on hold for me, which I tried from the office. Well, at the store nobody answered the phone THE WHOLE DAY. I kept trying just for shits and giggles, but nothing. I managed to speak with someone from my counter five minutes after they opened.
Me: Hi! Is it possible to..."
SA (nearly hysterical): Are you calling because In the Groove? We aren't allowed to hold items for customers and two items are ALREADY sold out! Come in asap if you want anything."
Me: Wow... *boggle eyed*

Of course, I couldn't come asap but went after office hours and had a chat with a very nice MUA who seemed a bit shellshocked. She told me they got 'plenty' MSFs, but sold out during the first minutes. Just imagine!

In the end, I got Togetherness which I love, Band of Roses and Happy Together. I'm NC 20-25 at the moment and can't make up my mind about both blushes. Band of Roses, so very pretty, but quite scary - does it even work on me? Happy together on the oposite seems quite sheer.
Any suggestions? Which one should I keep?


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my SR after all. Even though the girl at Arden told me yesterday that 'everyone was pre sold out' I called my closer freestanding store last night and they offered to hold one for me for today. I went in at 10 to pick it up and was told I was smart to call ahead. They had sold out to the first 2 customers who bought up 3 each!!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yeah that makes sense. Why would MAC only send 2 or 3? Might as well not send anything ! Oh well it sux cause i know by now its too late to call other MAC counters cause they are probably sold out or really long drive.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_first in line to get my 2 SR's! (of the last 5!).  i literally screamed as i walked out.  i don't think i've ever seen such anticipation before at my local mac.  christine temptalia came a few minutes after i did and even though a couple of other people there introduced themselves to her, i couldn't bring myself to.  ha!

i also got 3 of the e/s from dare to wear and damn these things are way brighter than c-shock was!  i hope the payoff isn't bad considering they're mattes.  eek! (sorry for mixing collection discussions!)_

 
I was one of those people! Haha.

I was fortunate enough to obtain a Stereo Rose. I was so afraid that they hadn't actually put it on hold for me, but thankfully it was there with my name on it!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Craziness... I live in an area with a lot of mac counters. One of the free standing ones was actually taking holds for this collection. To make a long story short... that counter pulled all the holds off and sent them BACK TO MAC CORPORATE!!! Yeah... Anyway, happy ending, my stereo rose was hiding in a hold bag along with my other goodies. Thank goodness I held more than just Stereo Rose. 

Must give a shout out to Happy Together blush, so pretty! I love warm blushes, they always look more natural on my cool coloring. 

Oh and did yall see Temptalia's dupe for SR? Mix Petticoat and Comfort together. Looks pretty close. HTHs!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I was at the MAC counter at like 10:20AM.. NO ONE was there (cept one worker) .. and she had just put out the in the groove collection too! all new, with the dome covers on and unswatched! lol i was the first one to swatch ALL of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up getting: Stereo Rose, By Candlelight MSF (already had Petticoat), Jazzed Lipstick, Style Influencer MES & Togetherness MES.

I'm going to post some swatches on my blog.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and here too!


----------



## mssally (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hi ladies,

I bought an extra Stereo Rose.  I will sell it at cost-- ($28 + 8.75% tax + $3 for shipping with delivery confirmation.) PM me.  

I went to my counter right when it opened and there were about 3 ladies already there.  

Hope everyone that wants one, gets one.  good luck!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I went to the SoBe MAC freestanding to pick up my hold for Alice+Olivia. I walked in at 10:30am to see the 2 MUAs discussing if they had any of the Stereo Rose MSF left. So being my naturally curious self I asked if they had already sold out. She sheepishly looked at me and said yes the last one went at exactly 10am this morning. The other MUA jumps up and says let me call the Pro Store! The Pro Store is a 20 min walk from the FS store in South Beach. I had no intention of getting SR but after swatching it I changed my mind. I'm not a collector of MSFs and found this to be pretty and unique. As of 11am the Pro Store had 4 left and placed one on hold for me. From the FS I picked up my A+O goodies and Go For It l/s. I then walked over to the Pro Store and picked up the SR along with Call My Bluff l/s. Now I'm thinking I should have also gotten Band of Roses blush.


----------



## chrisssay (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_HOLY CRAP. It's crazy here.

The girls at my store were telling me how people were lining up BEFORE they opened the store. It sold out within 30mins. I called 10mins after they opened and all the girls were telling me to wake up and get my ass down there LOLZ. I picked up the last 2 Stereo Rose they had. Then that's when the chaos happened lolz...girls came in looking for it either cried (Yea...crying...I felt so bad lolz), spazzed..etc. Girls over the phone was yelling and had to get the manager to answer the call. Like WOAH,...this craziness is too insane for me.
When I was paying the girl was like "Congradz on getting a Stereo Rose! Even more lucky that you got two of our last ones." 

I picked up:

Jazzed
Petticoat
2x Stereo Rose






 YAY! 

I'll be posting swatches and pictures in a couple of minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still sitting here in shock about the craziness of getting a SR. I literally just got back home LOLZ.

Ughhhh too much for me to handle..._

 
I went to the metro location at around 10:15 and there were a couple of girls already inside. I quickly asked for 1 Stereo Rose and the MA said there were only 5 left and I should pick one more up. I browsed around for about 5 minutes and asked the MA for 1 more and she said they were all gone! She checked the back and said there was one more left but the box was damaged..I snatched it up right away for my friend. I can't believe there were girls crying at that location..It's really sucks that they didn't have that many SR. The MA also mentioned they only had 5 Jazzed l/s left.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Anyone have both By Candlelight and Perfect Topping? I LOVE my PT, and was wondering if i need BC also. I know they swatch a bit different, but is it noticeable on the cheek?
Which one do you like better? I'm NC35 btw if that helps. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have both (I'm NC25) and PT and BC are very different.  PT is much lighter and more cream-colored, while BC is darker and more pink-toned.  I just got BC today, but I have to say that I love them both.  I'd say go for it! (haha, that's the name of a lippie!)

*MY Stereo Rose story...*

It was scary there for a bit!

I had called in Sunday before my counter even received the collection and talked to my favorite MA to get my preorder in.  I walked up to my counter 2.5 hours after the store opened (couldn't get there sooner, and no one picked up when I was calling them on the phone).  I walked up to the MA (the one that I had talked to was not working) and I didn't see my 2 MSFs and lippie in the pile of reserved items by the register.  I was panicking internally as she checked it for herself and said "I'm sorry, yours isn't here," with me imagining that I wouldn't get my happy SR storybook ending.  "But," she added, "we're not sold out of anything!"  THANK GOODNESS!!  There was only 2 other people there at the counter, neither of them looking at Stereo Rose.  SO I got my Stereo Rose (so beautiful!), By Candlelight, Jazzed lipstick (B2M is so lovely), and Going Casual cremesheen glass.  I knew I wanted to try out the CSG formula, and I'm already addicted!  Going Casual turns into a soft bubblegum pink on my pigmented lips, rather than the purple-pink that's in the tube.  I want ALL CSGs now!

So I got my SR, and I have a nice ITG haul to show off.

EDIT:  I meant to add that I forgot to ask if my counter ships, because they'll probably still have Stereo Rose left.  The number is (336)-292-0960 ext. 525 if I remember correctly.  LMK if you call and they give you an answer either way!


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisssay* 

 
_I went to the metro location at around 10:15 and there were a couple of girls already inside. I quickly asked for 1 Stereo Rose and the MA said there were only 5 left and I should pick one more up. I browsed around for about 5 minutes and asked the MA for 1 more and she said they were all gone! She checked the back and said there was one more left but the box was damaged..I snatched it up right away for my friend. I can't believe there were girls crying at that location..It's really sucks that they didn't have that many SR. The MA also mentioned they only had 5 Jazzed l/s left._

 
Lolz yea. Honestly wayyyy too insane. Like I'm usually there on launch day and almost all the girls know me when I come in and one of them was like, "I knew "my name" won't miss this and seeeee I was right. Here you are hahaha!!!" They said that Stereo Rose gotten a lot of attention because their phones kept ringing yesterday asking if they could put it on hold.

I hope there won't be another collection like this...LOLZ ..... maybe if they released Tendertones with the new Disney...hahaa


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

The entire Bay Area (Northern California) is sold out!  The store near  my job had 10 when I called last night.  Went this morning and they had  already sold out.  Funny thing is.....other stores started calling this  morning and bought them all.  I didn't have a chance to begin with :-(  

*If anyone has one they want to sell, please let me know.*  If I  don't end up getting one I will be disappointed but I most certainly  won't cry over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My freestanding store in Metarie, LA (right next to New Orleans) had 2 left when I left about an hour ago. Call them for a charge send 504-834-9929.

I ended up with 2 Stereo Roses, Band of Roses, and New Vibe. No back2mac for the e/s trios, so I'll wait till they come to the CCO. Anyone had any luck back2mac-ing for them?


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm in Canada... I just got a Fed Ex notification that my items have been shipped. I only ordered Stereo Rose and a MSFN. I didn't order Stereo Rose until around 11 MST. Hopefully Stereo Rose comes... I won't know until Monday though.


----------



## malvales (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am sooo sad I didn't get Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have been wanting to try since the first time it went out. 
If anybody has extra and wants to sell at cost, please please let me know...

Why MAC did it again?


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 day, everybody!
I only got Stereo Rose from this collection so far, but I'm thinking if I should go back for Hang Loose and Band of Roses. The new blushes are very pigmented and beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA put Hang Loose on my cheeks and it was very pretty. But if I have Pleasantly, do I need Hang Loose? They seem close. I really like Hang Loose, but I'm still undecided. Band of Roses is gorgeous pink rose shade. But when I swatched Stark Naked rather heavily at home, it looked closed to Band of Roses. Stark Naked has a touch of pink though. Any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stereo Rose is a beautiful peach MSF. I cannot wait to wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I love visiting MAC! It's always fun!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my e-mail confirmations from MAC today saying that my items are now shipped, even Stereo Rose MSF was included! I cannot wait to receive my items next week!


----------



## MzFit (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my Stero rose and I love it!! The MAC store in square one was sold out when I went at noon but thank god the bay counter still had some. That is all I got I glanced at everything else but I passed it all up my collection is big enough but I collect MSF's and I have most of them now.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I am sooo sad I didn't get Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been wanting to try since the first time it went out. 
If anybody has extra and wants to sell at cost, please please let me know...

Why MAC did it again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i think i remember you're from LA? 

the mall i went to, had stereo rose, like i think 6-7 of them this morning - they still mnight have it!

(i was at northridge mall.. i also called glendale mall and they have some - spoke with Justin)..


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Sorry if it's been posted already (I just glanced at the last few pages) but I see that Dillards.com still has SR.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just tried Stereo Rose and I love it. I don't regret tracking it down at all. It is way pigmented, glow coral with no glitter what-so-ever. I dabbed my 187 in twice and that was too much. 5 years waiting for thing, not so hot but totally worth it. 

I do wish that people who want it get it.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

All this talk about Stereo Rose is making me want it! But I know it's way too late for me to get one.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Ok, I have a few things to discuss:

1. all downtown Toronto locations sold out of Stereo Rose.  I checked Eaton Centre store plus both Bay counters at lunch time, all sold out.  Checked Bay & Bloor after work, sold out. This is worse than ML - they still had ML the afternoon of release day. I did manage to locate a tester hiding under a display, so at least I got to swatch it.  It's probably not for me anyway. One MA tried to sell me Petticoat - I was actually wearing it today, I already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  EC store wouldn't let me B2M for cremesheen glasses.  I JUST B2M'd there for one about 2 weeks ago - she claims a memo was sent out July 1 that they don't allow B2M for cremesheen glasses.  Can anyone confirm?

3.  Would Jazzed work on me if I have very cool, fair skintone?  I'm always afraid of orangey lips.  I thought I wanted I Like It Like That, but it's a little too purple for my taste I think.


----------



## depecher (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I am sooo sad I didn't get Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been wanting to try since the first time it went out. 
If anybody has extra and wants to sell at cost, please please let me know...

Why MAC did it again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I may have 1. I will let you know on Monday evening. I will sell it to you at cost. I am not out to make money. I just want someone to have it that wants it.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i think i remember you're from LA? 

the mall i went to, had stereo rose, like i think 6-7 of them this morning - they still mnight have it!

(i was at northridge mall.. i also called glendale mall and they have some - spoke with Justin).._

 
It might be a little far, but you might want to try Valencia Mall, too. There was no one there when I was (though, that was 10am) and they got in 15. Its a little off the beaten path so you might have luck there! 

Lovely Erin got me one so I didn't buy one from the Valencia counter (my mother wanted to go to Whole Foods so we made the trip). I left it for someone who really needs it! Though, I really want I Like It Like That lipstick... Maye have to B2M if I can get my mom to drive me back anytime soon LOL. Thank goodness for her new addiction to Whole Foods...


----------



## malvales (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i think i remember you're from LA? 

the mall i went to, had stereo rose, like i think 6-7 of them this morning - they still mnight have it!

(i was at northridge mall.. i also called glendale mall and they have some - spoke with Justin).._

 
I also went to Northridge Mall (not early enough, around lunch time) and it's sold out already!
Actually I also went the day before and they didn't want to sell the collection earlier nor were they willing to put it on hold! grrrhh!
Maybe by now every mall nearby has already sold out SR. Now I think I'm  just waiting for lovely ladies here at Specktra who are willing to sell their extra at cost. Bless them!

Thanks K!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_All this talk about Stereo Rose is making me want it! But I know it's way too late for me to get one._

 
Soon the hype will die down and everyone will be selling their back ups! Exactly why i only get one of things like this.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't get all the crazyness about stereo rose, yeah its pretty but selling out in 2 hours in the US? Crazy. 
It came out in the UK and i just went 2 days later to get mine. It sold out on the website in about 2 days here.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melanie1784* 

 
_I don't get all the crazyness about stereo rose, yeah its pretty but selling out in 2 hours in the US? Crazy. 
It came out in the UK and i just went 2 days later to get mine. It sold out on the website in about 2 days here._

 
I think it depends on how much stock they got as well. I'm pretty sure Toronto didn't get much.  I went to my mac store at 12:30pm the day of the launch, and they were sold out.  However, the store was dead, there was barely anyone there.  And no, they didn't put it out the day before because I checked (they put out To The Beach early).


----------



## DonnaN (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

*I went to the Christiana Mall here in Delaware this afternoon, after I got done work.  My SR was on hold (and I didn't want a repeat of TTB), so I wanted to make sure that I picked my stuff up RIGHT away.  MA's at our MAC store told me that ALL of their SR were HOLDS and that when they opened this morning.  Luckily, nothing else was SOLD OUT (as of  2:30pm this afternoon)>>> Interesting Tidbit….implementing new rule about HOLDS for collection releases…..ALL items must be picked up within 48 hours of collection release—if not, then they items are returned to availability.  GOOD TO KNOW!!*

*I played around with some of the other items…..but with my work hours being cut back this summer, I didn’t think it was right to go too overboard.  So, I resisted the rest of ITG.*

*Then, I happened over to the Alice & Olivia display…..and fell HARD for Sparklicious dazzleglass……LLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVV!*

*So, I only bought TWO items, one from each collection, but they were BOTH the best for me!*

*After DTW, I’m done until Villains……..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## liba (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I have some cute haul stories:

First, I hit up my nearest Mac store right at opening and wound up running into this dear girl who remembered talking to me at the TTB launch. She was telling me funny stories about how her boyfriend tells her how he likes her without makeup, but then can never tell when she's actually wearing some and winds up complimenting her on how good she's looking that day.

She only came in for Stereo Rose but I coaxed her into having the MUA try A Little Bit of Sunshine on her (she had dark, very cool Asian skin tone) and it made her look like a sophisticated lady! So she bought it but worried she might be buying too much makeup. I told her just wear it all the time, even if you're just going out to the grocery store - you'll feel glamorous AND also like you're getting your money's worth at the same time. 

We planned to see each other again at the next haul. I've got a new launch day shopping buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My other cute haul story:
My mother had done a pre-sale for Stereo Rose at the Nordstroms right by her house, but I wound up getting one by pre-order at my usual Mac store which I picked up this morning. 

I wound up going over to my mom's because I'd promised to whip her up a batch of my super special red quinoa salad, showed her Stereo Rose and she decided she still wanted to keep the other Stereo Rose _for herself_. 

We are talking my dear 78 year old mom who hardly ever wears makeup!!! She has 2 lipsticks, one she's been using continuously for 20 years and Fresh Salmon, which I got her to finally replace that old thing. I didn't even know she ever wears blush hahaha. 

'Told her I'd pick her up a nice brush for her new MSF, since an old powder puff ain't gonna cut it. There really must be magical makeup vibes in that darn product.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got the last SR this morning 50 minutes after Dillard's opened. I was late getting there and was praying they still had one left. The MUA said they only received 3; 1 for the display, 1 sold to a previous customer and 1 that I got. 

What a shame! Just 3 for a 1st day launch??!!! SMH!!

Oh, and I ordered around 8AM Tuesday from MAC online. Received the dreaded "backordered" e-mail. I really don't expect to get it and will probably get a "we're sorry" email in a couple of days. So, I feel lucky to have trusted my instincts to get to Dillards as close to opening as I possible.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Sigh...it's official. I really thought I'd have a chance at getting a Stereo Rose, but no such luck. Ran to Macy's after work (it was a long shot) but they were sold out. I'm kind of stunned, simply cuz nothing seems to sell out terribly fast in my area. I had called the Nordstrom counter at the last minute yesterday in an attempt to preorder one and the MA said she'd put a note on one for me. So I called tonight to confirm my request and the same MA said they didn't get any in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I knew the chance was slim to none, but I just have to say it sucks when you run out of options. This is the first thing I've been interested in getting since the holiday collection. I admit Marine Life was pretty, but it just didn't interest me. I guess I had this delusion that more people would have been happy with Marine Life and would pass on Stereo Rose.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'll have 3 petticoat msfs and 1 stereo rose msf for sale. gonna  pick em up tomorrow but i'm thinking of just letting them go if no one  wants them cuz i don't really have the money to just be throwing about.

plmk asap if you need em! cost+tax+exact shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually around $3  for us around $4 for international. wrapped like crazy

(will also have 2 later. pigments and 2 partylicious pigments but i also posted this  in the a+o discussion thread)


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Here ya go! This blog is giving away free Stereo Rose.

NEW Giveaway: MAC Stereo Rose Skinfinish and Mineralize Eyeshadow Sweepstakes For Subscribers and Followers |The Shades Of U Makeup

Hope I'm allowed to post this. I'm not affiliated, just one of the beauty blogs I like to visit.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Well, my counter held my SR, and I was able to pay for it by phone today. They're shipping it out tomorrow morning! YAY!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Happy Stereo Rose stories keep coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy, girls.


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 9, 2010)

*MAC Flat Iron Bldg Store and MAC Soho today*

Hello guys!

I forgot my old password since it has been awhile since I posted here so I created a new account.

I want to share my experience today here in Manhattan.

I went to MAC Pro on 22nd St. last Monday and their Stereo Rose and By Candlelight were sold out.  I was told that it was goin to come out today, Thursday.

I called Mac store on FlatIron Bldg, also on 22nd St. yesterday and inquired if I could reserve some items but I was told NO.  

I went this morning around 945 am this morning and I was the first customer in the MAC store.  I asked for Stereo Rose and By Candlelight MSF right away and the girl at the counter and she went to the cabinet and came back handing me 2 By Candlelight MSFs and the annoying news that Stereo Rose MSF was sold out.  I kept my cool and asked, "How can it be sold out when it is just being released today?  And I am the first customer here."  She explained to me that most likely MACPro requested for those Stereo Rose MSFs and the stocks they received were prolly sent to MACPro which is just on the other block.  She was kind enough to call MACPro but of course I already knew what they were going to say and true enough, it was sold out as well.

I right away called the MAC Store in SOHO and inquired if the store was already open.  Fortunately, the MAC store in SOHO is still close as it opens at 11am.  I asked if they have Stereo Rose from the In The Groove collection and I was told yes.  I explained to the girl on the phone that I am at the MAC Store in the Flat Iron Bldg and they are sold out of Stereo Rose even before it came out today.  I said that I was going to head over there before they open and thankfully before hanging up, I nicely asked the girl if she could hold Stereo Rose MSF for me and she was kind enough to say yes and she took my name and my order of 3 Stereo Rose MSF.  

After paying for the By Candlelight MSFs and Jazzed lipstick, I took the subway to Soho. Since it was just 1025am, I walked around and did some shopping around the area.  I passed by the MAC Soho and there was no point standing outside because they had construction outside the store, literally on the sidewalk outside MAC Soho.  I came back around 1055 and there was one girl ahead of me who went to open the door but since door was closed, she walked down the ramp.  I walked towards the door around 1058am and lined up and I was the first one to get in when the store opened sharply at 11am.

I went to the counter and looked for Soojin, gave her my name and there it was... my 3 Stereo Rose MSF.  The woman after me also had reserved 1 Stereo Rose MSF and she wanted some more but she was told they had nothing left already.  The other woman, the 3rd person in the store, received the terrible news that Stereo Rose MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had I been late 1 second or had I forgotten not to request to hold some items for me, I would not have had my hands on these elusive Stereo Rose MSFs!  Geez!!!  Come on!  I was telling Soojin that I found it strange that MAC on FlatIron Bldg sold out before it was released.  I paid for my Stereo Rose MSFs, got another Jazzed l/s, thanked her sincerely and left the store.

Next time MAC comes up with limited items, I am going to line up at the MACPro which gets items a week before the product launch dates.  I have a better chance of getting these limited items there.

xoxo,

-Karen


----------



## strbuks77 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So I was the first person at my local MAC counter this morning! I was able to score 3 SR!!! One for me, my mom, & sister!!! whoo!!  The count I got from the SA on the phone yesterday was correct, they did have 9 SR, while I was standing there checking out, she got a phone call from someone else asking if they could hold 2 SR's for her. I am sure they are sold out by now. I'm just glad I got mine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad it seems most of everyone was able to score one today!! Hooray!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I guess I'll throw in my SR story.  I showed up at Macy's at 10:04 (stupid traffic) and it was already sold out.  The MA said they only got 3 in & they all sold in the 4 minutes before I got there... they had not done any holds on them.

I did get jazzed, but to add insult to injury- I don't really think it's gonna work for me.  It has a creamy/milky quality to it that looks weird on my very pigmented lips & settles into lip lines like crazy. 

I was initially irritated, but I've made my peace with not getting SR.  It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I haven't caught up on the pages but I just wanted to let any of you looking for SR that my store had 3 left and counter had 2 left. I was there at the mall right before they closed and it was empty so not likely they sold after I left. I will put the info below if any of you want to call them and have them ship to you. There is one other counter at Belk here but it's in another mall so haven't checked. I will put that info also in case you wish to call. I hope this helps anyone who missed out. Good Luck.

Oh, I'm on central time here. I'm pretty sure all of these open at 10:00am.

MAC free standing store 615-297-0668, had 3, talk to Jeffrey or Andrew, others are nice also.

Macy's Counter, 615-383-3300, had 2 left

Belk counter 615-771-3200, did not check with them


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Just as a side note am I the only person who thinks it's selfish to get 2 of a coveted product like this? Not only did you get one to use but you got one to what? Keep and look at? I only have 14 blushes and I know that i'll never hit pan on any of them. I just think it's kind of greedy that one person gets two while another gets none. Scarcity at it's finest._

 
I don't agree. If I wanted to get a back up, it would be my business and if I got there before everyone else, then I would buy 2 or 3 if I wanted to. (I didn't because I already had the old version that I bought from MUA.) I bought 2 Marine Life powders, one to use and one to look at actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the other hand I am angry to see sellers on eBay selling 12 of them in one listing (yep, someone on eBay UK had 12!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm more angry with Mac for not making enough. Surely if they had produced thousands more, then everyone could buy as many as they want and eBay sellers couldn't be making such big profits.


----------



## kimberb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

FYI for everyone who missed out on Stereo Rose...it's back instock on the Canadian Website and I believe they will ship to the US as they did it when all the HK mirrors were sold out on the US website. So get them before they sell out again!!!


----------



## jess126xo (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm so depressed I wanted stereo rose so bad so I call my MACY'S mac and ask if she would put one on hold for me because I work all day on Thursday and I would be there at Friday morning at opening well at only 10:10 store opens at 10 only two were left I couldn't believe it so I lucked out and now I'm super sad.

Why in the world would mac make such a small amount? ????


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_SR is back on maccosmetics.ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, it is! that was so unexpected.


----------



## Sass (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Just as a side note am I the only person who thinks it's selfish to get 2 of a coveted product like this? Not only did you get one to use but you got one to what? Keep and look at? I only have 14 blushes and I know that i'll never hit pan on any of them. I just think it's kind of greedy that one person gets two while another gets none. Scarcity at it's finest._

 
Ok so this post ^^ is ridiculous.  I ordered my SR online,  it went through, I was billed completely and then MAC emailed me saying sorry it's on back order.  I was up early in the morning for this so I deserve to order as many as I want.  I called my counter early in the morning the next day to put SR (2 of em) on hold because MAC online let me down - and I knew that if I didn't I wouldn't even have 1 SR.  I ran down there, paid for my 2 SR and they became mine.  Last time I checked I had free will to buy whatever I wanted,  how many I wanted, whenever I wanted.  That's like saying I should only own one paint pot or one eyeshadow...your point makes no sense.  And what I do with the 2nd one doesn't matter because I own it.  I can buy it and throw it out if I want to.  Hey, you snooze you lose!  Gotta have back up plans when dealing with MAC and everybody who is really into the brand should already know that, right??


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_SR is back on maccosmetics.ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And... here...we... go!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

thank god I already have going bananas, I think I'm done with frenzy for a while LOL
For those still looking for Stereo Rose, Temptalia tweeted that Arden Fair MAC in Sacramento has 34 Stereo Roses. And they ship too


----------



## cherryice (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_For those still looking for Stereo Rose, Temptalia tweeted that Arden Fair MAC in Sacramento has 34 Stereo Roses. And they ship too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This stuff just cracks me up.  I have an image in my head of someone sitting at an Air Traffic Control-like screen, only they're tracking the whereabouts of the remaining Stereo Roses out there instead of planes.  

Being sleep-deprived makes me incredibly goofy.


----------



## geeko (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I hope no one will bash me for saying this.

eh i dun understand the hype about stereo rose.... I have stereo rose from a long time bck, but i hardly ever use it...

In fact, i think i prefer my regular MAC blushers (e.g springsheen, fleur power, foolish me..) over stereo rose... I honestly feel it's over hyped and MAC has many many AWESOME blushers in their regular collection.

So for those girls who didn't get stereo rose, don't be too disappointed...Honestly, it's just over hyped imho.

Stereo rose lovers, pls don't bash me >.<

You know sometimes when the product is so hyped up to the point that when u buy the product, and when it doesn't meet your expectations, U get disappointed...

P/S i only keep stereo rose in my collection, as i m a blush addict and i love collecting blushers more than i wear them :X


----------



## geeko (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Yeah SR was sold out within 40mins of launch @ our local counter....... that goes to show how popular it is...

Newae we can always trust MAC to come out with some thing more beautiful e.g. Marine Life?

Between Marine Life and Stereo rose, I honestly think Marine Life deserves the hype it gets. Not only it is beautiful in the packaging, the color by itself is also gorgeous ... 

So fret not for those who didn't get their hands on SR, there will always be something better from MAC in the future though i totally understand the feeling of not being able to get the thing u really want though. It kinda sucks...especally if u know there are people buying in bulk purchase to resell online @ ridiculous prices. That really SUCKS.


----------



## Sony (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

As much as I like Stereo Rose....I truly love my Marine Life much more


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm NW20 and I'm wearing Stereo Rose today for the first time... I love  it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very pretty, light coral glow.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I just chose a look to use so I could try out Stereo Rose. I'd done this color combo this past weekend and thought it was pretty. I tried to get a shot with my eyes from the front so you could see the e/s but I couldnt get a good one and my camera. With the lens the whole thing weighs like 7lbs so it's hard to hold out and take a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I used:

Eyes- 
Aromaleigh Zinnia pigment sample on inner 1/3 lid
MAC Pink Bronze the rest of lid
MAC Coppering outer 1/3 lid and V
MAC Heritage Rouge on very outer corner over top Coppering and up slightly/V
Blacktrack F/L
Aromaleigh Drama Copper liner (cant see in this pic of course) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips - Euro Beat d/g

Stereo Rose on cheeks


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^^pretty. soft rainbow eyes.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I love this picture. It's like you're having a a beautiful dream and don't want to wake up! haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I just chose a look to use so I could try out Stereo Rose. I'd done this color combo this past weekend and thought it was pretty. I tried to get a shot with my eyes from the front so you could see the e/s but I couldnt get a good one and my camera. With the lens the whole thing weighs like 7lbs so it's hard to hold out and take a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I used:

Eyes- 
Aromaleigh Zinnia pigment sample on inner 1/3 lid
MAC Pink Bronze the rest of lid
MAC Coppering outer 1/3 lid and V
MAC Heritage Rouge on very outer corner over top Coppering and up slightly/V
Blacktrack F/L
Aromaleigh Drama Copper liner (cant see in this pic of course) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips - Euro Beat d/g

Stereo Rose on cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Flaminbird: Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

i can't believe I missed Stereo Rose... I'm sad!


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I received my package today. I got Stereo Rose and Jazzed lipstick. I am so glad I decided to get these. I was going to skip out on Jazz but swatches of it changed my mind. It wasn't on my original list. I know so many WOC said they didnt like Jazzed but it works for me. I use MAC chestnut lip liner with it and its perfect. It doesn't take away from the coral color of it either. I also tried it with adding gloss over it. I like it. I used NYX Taupe Mega Shine Gloss. It was still quite nice.

I saved the best for last, Stereo Rose. I love it. It has a beautiful sheen rather than glitter/shimmer. I love it way more than Petticoat which was glitter city on me. I don't have a color close to Stereo Rose and I am so glad I got a back-up. I was worried for a while that it would be to light for my skin tone but its not. So


----------



## monter (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my Stereo Rose in the mail! :happy dance: THANK YOU ERIN!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I don't know if this has been said b4 but Stero Rose and Jazzed are back in-stock on the Canadian Website....but now By Candlelight is out of stock.


----------



## marajode (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I got my Stereo Rose delivered by Mr Brown Shorts (erm, it was Ms. Brown Shorts today... where's my eye candy??)

sigh.  I'm on a SR high.  I was afraid I wouldn't be as happy with it.  I have By Candlelight and Petticoat already.  I really like ByCandlelight, but am not a fan of Petticoat.  I would love to check other Petticoats in person.  I think mine has wayyy too much veining or something.  I've tried and tried since I got it back, whenever that was.  

Anywho.  Stereo Rose made me go "ooohhh,  ahhhh" when I swatched it on my hand.  When I put it on my face, I was so relieved that I liked it as much as on my hand, even more.  It's perfection for me.   
So, naturally, I decide to drench my whole face in it, lol (not really, but close).  I tried it on my lid over my existing shadow.  Holy moley.  Pow.  Love on the lid.   
I dabbed some on my lips and put Euro Beat over.  




Also in my box was Blue My Mind.  It swatches beautifully.  I will have to try on tomorrow.  so fun.


Now I have Go For It, Band of Roses (and I.Want.Candy from A+O) on their way to be delivered Monday.    
I can NOT wait to try Go For It.  or Band of Roses.


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Guys I'm getting all weird about Petticoat...I had it a long time ago but ended up selling it b/c I didn't use it a lot. But now I'm thinking I might want it again! Considering it's s/o on MAC's site I'd have to act quick on Nordie's site...is it a good MSF? I can't remember..._

 
I think I like it more than Stereo Rose... on me it's kind of a bronze-y raspberry so I have to apply it really lightly, but I like the flush it gives better than the peachy-pink natural Stereo Rose.


----------



## marajode (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Flaminbird, your look you posted is just beautiful.  I happened to be wearing EuroBeat today with SR!
Your eyes are gorgeous.  Everytime I see Pink Bronze I think how beautiful it is and that I wish I had it.


----------



## Babylard (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I went to pick up stereo rose I put on hold yesterday, and the ladies there told me that they had 18 and it sold out in the first 5 minutes of opening. holy craps! i'm glad mine was hidden behind the counter and waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omgosh, hang loose is so beautiful. the lavender side is like a gorgeous lavender msf!


----------



## Modmom (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Update...Stereo Rose has been completely removed from the Canadian site. Not available, and not sold out...just gone. Like it never happened LOL


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Update...Stereo Rose has been completely removed from the Canadian site. Not available, and not sold out...just gone. Like it never happened LOL_

 
LMAO. Like it never happened, I guess it was just a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Sorry I don't have the time or patience to sift through all the posts from earlier today, but *did anyone else notice Stereo Rose go back in stock sometime this morning on the Canadian site*?  I somehow caught it and quickly placed an order.   The confirmation was sent to my email. I wonder if it will ever actually come.  Unfortunately I charged it to the only credit card number that I know by heart because I didn't have my wallet close by, and on this credit card I don't see authorizations, just the actual charge a few days later.  So I won't even know until next week if I was charged.

I B2M'd for Jazzed today (snagged the last one in the Eaton Centre at The Bay. store was sold out).  I'm completely heartbroken that they won't allow B2M's for Cremesheen glasses.  I just can't justify paying full price for them, and I really wanted a few more.

HerGreyness - My condolences for your loss.  It makes all this chatter and obsession seem truly insignificant.


----------



## zerin (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So here is my story for stereo rose msf....

I never got the chance to buy it online the first time they had stereo rose msf since it was all sold out.

I called on Wednesday to book one stereo rose msf and a few other products for me. The MA wrote down my name and number and told me that I was the second person calling to place it on hold. I went to Mac (Yorkdale/Toronto) on Thursday and asked them about the products I booked. They said that they have no record of my products on hold. I was sooo upset when I heard the bad news. Really pissed off at whichever MA picked up the phone! 





 They checked the stock and found nothing at all. They said it got sold out within an hour at their store. I called the other stores and it was the same bad news. The manager felt really bad that I had experienced this and he took my number down just incase if anything showed up. I left the store all sad but with Band of Roses blush, I like it like that lipstick and Creme Cup lipstick. 

After a few hours.....I got a phone call from the Mac Manager, he said that they found a Stereo Rose MSF for me in Quebec and they would have it shipped expresspost for me. Now...that's what I call good customer service! Mac is truly the best! I was SO THRILLED and this made up for it bigtime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then today I got the news from twitter that Stereo Rose MSF is once again back on the mac website and so I ordered one more immediately (just in case). Now I checked again and it's not there anymore...like it never existed...lol weird! :|

Well...now I can't wait to have these babies in my hands so I can start swatching them!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I was able to get the pigments I wanted today at my freestanding store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another lady and I got the last of the darker one!  I can't believe how fast these collections are selling out.  The MA told me that they only had 5 Stereo Roses shipped in, so it sounds like most stores didn't get much inventory!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





you're back!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not like i don't talk to you everyday on FB tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

sooo i had to skip the last 160 posts cuz i actually do read every. single. post., but if i continued to do so, i never would've been able to catch up.  and this is the first time i've skipped ahead so its ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if its been mentioned already, i apologize, but...

i was doing a search on the computer for a custy today who wanted SR (shocker!) and it showed that macys herald square (i think that's the right name) in ny had 29 currently in stock.  now i don't know how up-to-date the macy's system is, but, that's what it showed.  so, if anyone want's to call and see what they have, that's the one that showed the most in stock._

 
Erin, you're so sweet for searching SR for a customer. 
Wow, 29 SR still in stock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That must be a really big store!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks, I can try to look it up and see but that won't be close to where I will be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Macy's herald Square is in Manhattan on 34th street and they usually get a lot of shippment I got my marine life from there hope you find the SR


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Thankfully I was able to get my hands on the last stereo rose MSF at a Macy's in Oregon.  My parents were there for the week so I called my mom frantic asking her to go pick it up which she did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am so excited that I was able to get one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also ended up buying band of roses online tonight.  I couldn't resist and from all the swatches I have seen I know I will love it.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I was able to get the pigments I wanted today at my freestanding store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another lady and I got the last of the darker one! I can't believe how fast these collections are selling out. The MA told me that they only had 5 Stereo Roses shipped in, so it sounds like most stores didn't get much inventory!_

 
Same here in germany, some things sold out so fast like stereo rose, that I wonder how much they got of it. But I did not ask how many they got. because I was so sad that I could not get stereo rose and I still am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe if anybody has a spare stereo rose and is willing to sell it pm me please?!


----------



## BosSy (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

What a bust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I woke up bright and early to go buy stereo rose and it was already sold out! I think the MA's just kept the ones they got for themselves. The store i go to doesn't do holds, and i was there right when they opened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kind of sad since it's the only thing i really wanted, instead i picked up petticoat and go for it lipstick.. which to be honest now that i got home i dont even like that much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might have to sleep on it idk.


----------



## User67 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am normally not a MSF kind of girl, because I am so oily that I avoid putting anything shiny on my face at all costs. But, I really fell in love with Stereo Rose & I love how it gives a nice glow without looking all glittery & over the top shiny. So Thursday I call my local MAC stores to have one put on hold for me (I work for MAC, & I have to go to the store to get my employee discount) & they are all sold out! So I am just like fine I will pay full price for it, I like it enough. I noticed that the drawer at work had none in it & so I went back to the stockroom to find one & there wasn't any! We must have only received like 9-10 & they were all gone! I had no idea that we had received so few & I feel really stupid because I opened Thursday morning & I could have just put one aside for myself if I had been paying attention to how many there were. So to the ladies who couldn't get one don't feel bad, I freaking work for MAC & I had access to Stereo Rose before anyone & even I didn't get one


----------



## monter (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

So I'm not gonna lie - when I first got Stereo Rose in the mail, I was thinking I'd made a huge mistake. Looked WAY too dark in the pan, and I thought it might look muddy on me...

Nope. I wore it today on my cheeks and omg. Gorgeous. It's definitely a cheeks-only color on me (I usually use my MSFs on the cheeks and sometimes down the nose/chin as a highlight/dimension-adder), but it's SO pretty.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hi guys! My SR arrived this afternoon...Now, let me preface this by saying I originally bought SR for the hype. Not because I didn't think it would be a pretty color, but I mostly was wanting to get my hands on SR, just to get my hands on SR- if that makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, well let me say that I was pleasantly surprised, because this is one product that does live up to the hype. It's sooo pretty! It is definitely more of a blush than a highlight on me (NW20) but is so soft and pretty! I have very little veining, which I think is good. Anyways I am very pleased.


----------



## katred (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_So I'm not gonna lie - when I first got Stereo Rose in the mail, I was thinking I'd made a huge mistake. Looked WAY too dark in the pan, and I thought it might look muddy on me...

Nope. I wore it today on my cheeks and omg. Gorgeous. It's definitely a cheeks-only color on me (I usually use my MSFs on the cheeks and sometimes down the nose/chin as a highlight/dimension-adder), but it's SO pretty._

 
I had a bit of the same reaction. I looked at it and worried it was going to show way too warm on me. But then I tried it and it looks divine- just enough shimmer and a rich coral colour that seems to shift subtly depending on what it's worn with.


----------



## marajode (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_don't forget to try by candlelight as a wash of shadow on your lid guys! it looks awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might try using SR on my eyes this week - see how that turns out!_

 

Stereo Rose on the middle of the lid...
wowzer! 

It is gorgeous.  Really wakes up the eye!!!
It is also sooo pretty on the lip with a gloss over.  
I wish I had a lipstick in that color.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

*The release of MSF Stereo Rose with In The Groove this month let the discussion thread explore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is why I open this new thread now and move all posts refering to MSF Stereo Rose from the discussion thread to this one - please continue your talk about Stereo Rose here!

This way I hope it will be easier to answer questions and talk about all the other products from this collection in the original discussion thread. *


----------



## spunky (Jul 11, 2010)

i picked up a spare one if anyone needs it - £19.50 plus P&P 
PM me and we can sort it out


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i picked up a spare one if anyone needs it - £19.50 plus P&P 
PM me and we can sort it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please organize all your swap & sale wishes in the Clearance Bin!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jul 11, 2010)

Is there a vast difference between Stereo Rose that has heavy veinings & 1 that has minimal veinings?


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 11, 2010)

I wonder how Temptalia figured out that by layering Comfort and Petticoat = Stereo Rose?  I tried this yesterday and it worked.  

I love makeup! and MSF's.

My Comfort hasn't been getting a lot of love since I've been fixated with Gold Deposit and Sunny By Nature but no longer!

Yes - I snagged a Stereo Rose but I also have 2 Petticoat back up's I picked up at a CCO last year.  Woo hoo!

All the amazing combos you can come up with.

Truly unique.

Nat


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for setting this thread up Susanne!


----------



## lilibat (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW!!! What a huge thread. I could not be less interested in owning SR if you paid me, this is nuts.


----------



## marajode (Jul 11, 2010)

And therein lies the beauty of color and makeup.
So many colors, so many likes and dislikes!

While it IS nuts, I'm glad I got my SR.   I'm really happy with it.  
I'm my own worst critic.   It isn't too often that I feel really happy with how my cheek color looks.  (competing red in places it shouldn't be, blah blah, things I'm sure others aren't even aware of.)
Stereo Rose works with my face and coloring.  I am also just really drawn to those shades in SR anyway.    
Color Therapy!

 Now Petticoat, THAT does NOTHING for me.  It does not look good on me, as much as I want it to.  That gets a lot of hype, and for me, it doesn't work.  oh well, makes me appreciate the ones that do!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hi ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have time to really read through the last few pages, but does anyone know of any stores/counters I can call for Stereo Rose?  Just hoping someone could help me narrow my search.. it's a gorgeous Sunday and I don't want to be on the phone all day! Thanks for your help! I appreciate it! I hope you are all enjoying your In the Groove goodies!

Oh, one more question... is this part of the mineralize expansion collection that is permanent for the year... like the last collection was...or is this just a one time LE collection? Remember they were doing installments of the mineral products and changing them every year? I was hoping that...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a one time LE collection.


----------



## lilibat (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya'll can have mine, you know the one I never bought it's probably still out there at a store somewhere.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm not getting all the hype about this. i got one, like it but so far have only used it once! it's not a must have for me - more of a nice to have!


----------



## mzri (Jul 11, 2010)

Ladies, if you're going to a macys or bloomingdales have them print you an item look up. It'll tell you how many stereo roses are in the store and other stores in the area. It has phone numbers too HTH


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm not getting all the hype about this. i got one, like it but so far have only used it once! it's not a must have for me - more of a nice to have!_

 






I am glad I got one and like it, too, it is a really nice MSF - but not an all-time must have 
(like Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay..I got a Stereo Rose! Herald Square Macy's still has some left. $10.95 shipping though... crazy! I'm more excited about Jazzed lipstick .. got that too! I hope I love it... I already have the original SR... so I know I love that!


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 11, 2010)

Stereo Rose.
Yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lolz I don't care what people say I still like it for the colour and the sake of wanting for a long time. I have one for collector's sake and the other for daily use. I love mine.


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2010)

I think SR created a hype because it was only released once before. And it is a beautiful pigmented msf that can be used as a blush. Not many msf's that have been realeased can be used as a blush and It's a lovely colour too.

Everytime i saw swatches of it before I found out that it would be re-released, it was always on my list. A lot of the msf's that have been released were either bronzey or only suitable to use as highlighting, or were too sheer or too glitery. SR is not like that. It is a unique shade with beautiful vienings.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, I agree with the one release before, Nora - and I am a bit afraid what will happen if they release MSF Lightscapade again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I have to wear Stereo Rose for a few weeks to come to a final opinion!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

To be fair I have to say that I have the chance to test Stereo Rose for a few weeks - I know a lot did not get it which is a pity! 

There should be enough for everyone without crazy Ebay prices


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_Is there a vast difference between Stereo Rose that has heavy veinings & 1 that has minimal veinings?_

 
I would like to know this too.  Mine doesn't have much veining in it.  What's the difference?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Nicole, you're an enabler!!! I read your post and immediately called Herald Sq! So now I have SR on her way. RAWR!


----------



## Sass (Jul 11, 2010)

My SR doesn't have much veining in it, but I still get the coral color on my skin anyway.  I have no issues when I compare my swatches and the swatches online.  What?  Is the veining supposed to make it more red??  If so, then I'm glad I don't have much veining.  It's beautiful the way it comes out for me.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 11, 2010)

I was in Macy's 34th st NYC yesterday, and they got a few stereo rose in..


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 11, 2010)

i used stereo rose yesterday and today and it was ok. is it worth the hype and me going to 2 mac stores in manhattan to get it?  for my msf collection, yes.  and i got a back-up for swap purposes (marine life anyone?, haha!)

i definitely prefer my light flush msf than SR.  it's a personal preference. i like the effects of light flush on me better.  

i found my northern light msf which i havent used in years and will use it tomorrow. 

enjoy SR!!!!

-K

i have to find my petticoat which i bought a year or 2 ago and see for myself which one i love the most!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





*I am glad I got one and like it, too, it is a really nice MSF - but not an all-time must have 
(like Parrot*





 )._

 





 I agree. I was really caught in the hype wanting 4 stereo roses at one point.  After testing it out at mac pro, this works more like a highlighter on my skintone. For me the one stereo rose I got is more of a nice to have. One thing I will say is, I'm so glad I didn't pay ebay / specktra prices for this prior to the release because I'd really be disappointed right now.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 12, 2010)

In case anyone's interested, SR is available again for 7/30 backorder on Nordstrom.com....

edit: I think it is also slightly more likely than Mac's site, as Nordstrom is taking stock from their stores across the U.S...


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





I am glad I got one and like it, too, it is a really nice MSF - but not an all-time must have 
(like Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
I want Parrot.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay, can't even believe I am actually typing this.  I am paleish (NW20, NW22.5 with a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I really am not crazy about the metallic sheen of most MSF's.  On the other hand, I love Perfect Topping and use that puppy EVERY day. 

Do I NEED a Stereo Rose?


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay, can't even believe I am actually typing this.  I am paleish (NW20, NW22.5 with a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I really am not crazy about the metallic sheen of most MSF's.  On the other hand, I love Perfect Topping and use that puppy EVERY day. 

Do I NEED a Stereo Rose?_

 
Perfect Topping is my FAVORITE MSF and I use it as a highlighter everyday single day and I'm trying to stop so I can use other products I have to highlight with, but I keep reaching for that.

And your question is a personal choice one, but I'm going to say that you need SR in your life because PT and SR are two TOTALLY different MSFs.  SR is definitely unique when it comes to all other MAC MSFs.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm curious, how would one go about back-ordering SR from Nordstrom if it's not in the item list?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

wearing SR on my cheeks today, i think it is growing on me because i think it looks quite pretty - i did a golden look on my eyes with blue liner so it kinda goes nicely with it.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been wearing SR for a few days, and I LOVE the consistency! It really is unlike any MSF I've worked with before. LOVE IT.


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2010)

I had to force myself not to use Stereo Rose today! It's like I'm addicted to the pretty glow.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 12, 2010)

I had posted in the ITG thread that I had managed to get SR on the first of this month and I tried it out a few days ago before and I liked it. I put a peach blush over it and it looked really nice. Gave me a nice glow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even my hubby liked it he said that it was beautiful when he saw it in the pan and I agree.
Anyway the day that it was officially releasing I decided to put it on again this time on it's own. I put it on and I sprayed my Ecotools Bronzer brush with Fix+ and tapped it all over my face and it made SR stand out in a way that made me say, "Ok I need a backup." I was out the door in a few minutes and walked to the train station but the stupid downtown train wasn't running in my stop till 10:30 ugh. That meant I had to walk to the next train station
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway I was getting antsy while on the train. I got to MACY's (in 34 th street) like 2-4 minutes after they opened and for my luck there was only one MA at the counter. She was getting the display set up and I wanted to do a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. So I asked her if she had one and she opened up the drawer and I only saw a few of them. Anyway I got my SR backup and I basically went home afterwards. But for those of you that already have it try using fix+ on your brush after you have applied it dry it wil give you a nice glow. Im so happy I can use it as blush


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wearing SR on my cheeks today, i think it is growing on me because i think it looks quite pretty - i did a golden look on my eyes with blue liner so it kinda goes nicely with it._

 
Yay!!!!!


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm not sure if it's been answered (the amount of pages in this post scares me!) but does anyone know if backordered Stereo Roses will ever be shipped if you had Stereo Rose in your original order from MACCosmetics.com?


----------



## Sass (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda718* 

 
_I'm not sure if it's been answered (the amount of pages in this post scares me!) but does anyone know if backordered Stereo Roses will ever be shipped if you had Stereo Rose in your original order from MACCosmetics.com?_

 
My SR is still in "pending backordered" status in my account on the maccosmetics.com site.


----------



## kimberb (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Just an FYI as Mac Stereo Rose is back in stock (though i'm sure not for long!!!) on the Canadian Website and they will ship to the US! So get it while you can if you missed out on it before!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2010)

I really hope SR lives up to its hype, because I just caved and ordered it!  

The live chat person said it is more pinky coral, if so, I'll like it!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I´m now a proud owner of SR msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was pleasantly surprised (understatement, in truth i went berserk) when I saw the In the Groove display at the MAC counter. Thought it wouldn´t launch till thursday but the MUA said they got it early. It was fate that made me drop by my counter on the way home after work! And best part of all, nothing was sold out yet. I got everything I wanted.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jul 12, 2010)

I just received email confirmation that my backup Stereo Rose that I ordered on Friday from MAC.ca has shipped.  I just had a quick look on the website and it's available to order, so it in stock online and not backordered.   I think the latest free shipping code has just expired but I could be mistaken.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisianthus* 

 
_I just received email confirmation that my backup Stereo Rose that I ordered on Friday from MAC.ca has shipped. I just had a quick look on the website and it's available to order, so it in stock online and not backordered. I think the latest free shipping code has just expired but I could be mistaken._

 
Thanks for the update!  I ordered mine Friday (with zoomlash sample code) when it briefly showed "in stock" online, but I wasn't sure if it would ever come.  I haven't received email updates, but I guess it might come after all!

petticoat is sold out now. lol


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

Stereo Rose is beyond gorgeous! It's a pinky coral and it just makes me look so glowy and fresh. Seriously I'd rather wear it then eat a cupcake cuz it makes me that happy! lol


----------



## marajode (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wearing SR on my cheeks today, i think it is growing on me because i think it looks quite pretty - i did a golden look on my eyes with blue liner so it kinda goes nicely with it._

 

I'm liking blue liner on the bottom lashline with the color of Stereo Rose too.
Today I'm wearing on lids coral crepe p/p with Stereo Rose on top, Solar white in tear duct,  Urban Decay deviant 24/7 liner on bottom lashline, with the Blue My Mind blues over the Deviant. 
I'm really happy with that look.   
and Stereo Rose on cheeks with Ripe peach.


----------



## littlersx (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisianthus* 

 
_I just received email confirmation that my backup Stereo Rose that I ordered on Friday from MAC.ca has shipped.  I just had a quick look on the website and it's available to order, so it in stock online and not backordered.   I think the latest free shipping code has just expired but I could be mistaken._

 
I just ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the heads-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it ships.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DarkGlamourXO* 

 
_Stereo Rose is beyond gorgeous! It's a pinky coral and it just makes me look so glowy and fresh. Seriously I'd rather wear it then eat a cupcake cuz it makes me that happy! lol_

 
okay doggone it, I guess I am going to have to aggravate the Cannucks by ordering all the SR from their MAC site...maybe they have some Petticoat left too...


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 12, 2010)

What brush would you say is the best to use for applying SR?  Would a slanted blush brush work?


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 12, 2010)

Every time I look at my Stereo Rose I think I need a back-up. But I already have one back-up. Do I really need 2 back-ups?


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_okay doggone it, I guess I am going to have to aggravate the Cannucks by ordering all the SR from their MAC site...maybe they have some Petticoat left too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No such luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_Every time I look at my Stereo Rose I think I need a back-up. But I already have one back-up. Do I really need 2 back-ups?_

 
Ask yourself if you've ever gone through 2 or 3 blushes before.


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_ 


Ask yourself if you've ever gone through 2 or 3 blushes before._

 
I won't get another Stereo Rose. I have way too much to finish anything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will be good.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_So I'm not gonna lie - when I first got Stereo Rose in the mail, I was thinking I'd made a huge mistake. Looked WAY too dark in the pan, and I thought it might look muddy on me...

Nope. I wore it today on my cheeks and omg. Gorgeous. It's definitely a cheeks-only color on me (I usually use my MSFs on the cheeks and sometimes down the nose/chin as a highlight/dimension-adder), but it's SO pretty._

 
i'm glad it arrived ok for ya!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_Every time I look at my Stereo Rose I think I need a back-up. But I already have one back-up. Do I really need 2 back-ups?_

 
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the two you have!


----------



## openexpression (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I believe those who received backorder notices from MAC online (US) will be getting your orders fulfilled. I received a backorder notice and I now have a $28 pending charge on my bank account from MAC. They likely just got in stock and are preparing to send the backordered SR's!


----------



## annielise (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kareninanyc* 

 
_i used stereo rose yesterday and today and it was ok. is it worth the hype and me going to 2 mac stores in manhattan to get it?  for my msf collection, yes.  and i got a back-up for swap purposes (marine life anyone?, haha!)

i definitely prefer my light flush msf than SR.  it's a personal preference. i like the effects of light flush on me better.  

i found my northern light msf which i havent used in years and will use it tomorrow. 

enjoy SR!!!!

-K

i have to find my petticoat which i bought a year or 2 ago and see for myself which one i love the most!_

 
Good to see you here, K!  Love your profile pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I remember you sent me my Northern Lights 2 years ago.  Still one of my favorites. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hay Mich* 

 
_What brush would you say is the best to use for applying SR?  Would a slanted blush brush work?_

 
For some odd reason, I used Coastal Scents jumbo fan brush to apply SR and it gave this beautiful angled blush look.  I love it.  I also use the jumbo fan brush to apply Cheeky Bronze and it also works great.  A slanted brush might work but you might want to use a light hand.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I believe those who received backorder notices from MAC online (US) will be getting your orders fulfilled. I received a backorder notice and I now have a $28 pending charge on my bank account from MAC. They likely just got in stock and are preparing to send the backordered SR's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well that is great news if people start to get their back orders!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 13, 2010)

Candlelight use to be my favorite Msf but ever since I got my Stereo Rose I haven't even looked at anything else hehe I am obsessed and in love with it ..soo glad I was able to get one


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 13, 2010)

I cancelled my backorder of Stereo Rose b/c I don't need 2, so some other lucky girl can have it.


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_Every time I look at my Stereo Rose I think I need a back-up. But I already have one back-up. Do I really need 2 back-ups?_

 
I'm almost finished my So Ceylon and I don't have a backup so I'm thinking I should have gotten like 3 backups of it because I use it so much.  If it's something you think you're going to use a lot then I say yeah you need backups, but if not one is good.  I think one SR is good for me because I just use it for my cheeks.  Depends on what you'll be using it for.


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm seriously trying not to order Comfort, but it looks like it's going to happen since I'm taking back Jazzed and Soften the Mood.  I need backups of Call My Bluff and You've Got It for sure.


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I believe those who received backorder notices from MAC online (US) will be getting your orders fulfilled. I received a backorder notice and I now have a $28 pending charge on my bank account from MAC. They likely just got in stock and are preparing to send the backordered SR's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't get my email notice yet and no pending debit on my card.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm almost finished my So Ceylon and I don't have a backup so I'm thinking I should have gotten like 3 backups of it because I use it so much. If it's something you think you're going to use a lot then I say yeah you need backups, but if not one is good. I think one SR is good for me because I just use it for my cheeks. Depends on what you'll be using it for._

 
I've seen So Ceylon in CCO's recently. Maybe you would luck out calling them?


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I won't get another Stereo Rose. I have way too much to finish anything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will be good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have way too many lip products to finish as well.  I was looking at my stash and no I don't need another MSF period.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm seriously trying not to order Comfort, but it looks like it's going to happen since I'm taking back Jazzed and Soften the Mood. I need backups of Call My Bluff and You've Got It for sure._

 
You need Comfort, it's no So Ceylon, which is perfection for brown skin, but Comfort and Sunny by Nature are must haves on our skin, IMO.


----------



## meg_curls (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hay Mich* 

 
_What brush would you say is the best to use for applying SR?  Would a slanted blush brush work?_

 
Depends on your skin tone.  If you are very fair, a duo-fiber brush would be best to avoid over doing it.  If you are medium to dark, a slanted would work, but best to build the color


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I have way too many lip products to finish as well.  I was looking at my stash and no I don't need another MSF period.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean. A part of me feels like I need to put myself on a No-Buy but when I see something I like I have to have it. I have calmed down alot on buying makeup but sometimes you have to splurge. Maybe we both need another MSF.


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I know what you mean. A part of me feels like I need to put myself on a No-Buy but when I see something I like I have to have it. I have calmed down alot on buying makeup but sometimes you have to splurge. Maybe we both need another MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Me thinks I'm going to end up with a Comfort MSF by night.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Apparently this is my lucky week! I work in Center City, Philadelphia and frequent both the MACs here and all 3 MACs at the Cherry Hill Mall. Almost all of the MUAs know me pretty well, and were shocked when I told them I would be in Stone Harbor NJ on release day with no access to any MAC! I didn't ask to put it on hold because since I missed it the first time, and have never seen it in person, I wasn't totally dying for it. I figured if I checked Friday and I got it, it was meant to be. 

Well, I rolled into MAC at Macy's City Hall around 10:30 Friday morning and got _the last one!! _It was definitely meant to be. The MUA said I was very lucky - they only received 3, and MAC Walnut received about 7 or so. I had gotten the last one in Center City! The Walnut and Cherry Hill crew were shocked. I also picked up Jazzed. On Monday I snagged the 2nd-to-last Petticoat, and yesterday at MAC Walnut I picked up one of the last So Rich, So Pretty polishes (Alice + Olivia) and By Candlelight. Usually I never buy entire collections (or many products from one) but this has been an unusually lucky week for satisfying my desires!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 13, 2010)

I was so sad when I first used a duo-fiber brush on my Stereo Rose because there was a TON of powder that flew off the dome and was wasted.  But I finally found a use for my SUPER-soft Sonia Kashuk blush brush that I almost threw away because it was TOO soft to pick up most normal blushes.  I just touch it to the top of the MSF dome and there's no excess powder that gets wasted, and it picks up just enough to give me a nice flush.  Yay for finding the perfect brush match!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_*I was so sad when I first used a duo-fiber brush on my Stereo Rose because there was a TON of powder that flew off the dome and was wasted.*  But I finally found a use for my SUPER-soft Sonia Kashuk blush brush that I almost threw away because it was TOO soft to pick up most normal blushes.  I just touch it to the top of the MSF dome and there's no excess powder that gets wasted, and it picks up just enough to give me a nice flush.  Yay for finding the perfect brush match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes that happened to me! i am liking the 168 brush and just kinda patting the brush onto the msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not as much waste then!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

I like to use a soft fan brush with all my MSFs, expecially Stereo Rose, because of the excess powder issue. It picks up just enough, and distributes just the right amount of color. I can also sweep the brush around the edges of the pan and the lid to use that extra color as well. The first time I ever used one, I too was horrified at the amount of product that went flying into the air and wasted! The fan brush works fantastically for me though, maybe it could help others too!


----------



## Sass (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm another one that has trouble with duo-fiber brushes in regards to SR and blushes period.  I use them for foundation or bronzer whenever I do use them.  I have that 131 and I'm using it with cream blushes and it works good in that case.  I use my Eco-Tools blush brush, my 129 or my 169 with SR.  I use my 165 with my MSFs for highlighting.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 13, 2010)

I wore SR today and glad to report that it doesn´t emphasize my super large pores like some other msfs tend to do. Another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for Stereo Rose!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 13, 2010)

ITG arrived to Mexico this past friday and I must report that there was no frenzy over SR. I ran to my nearest MAC free standing store as soon as the MUA called me. I was going nuts over getting SR. I got there and I was the first to swatch the whole collection. I bought SR although I was hesitant about it, it didn't seem that special. Boy was I wrong, it's a perfect glowy coral blush on me. Anyway I went back on sunday to the MAC PRO store expecting for SR to have been sold out and to my surprise there are several of them still up for sale and the MAC counters haven't gotten the collection yet so there must still be several SR up for sale here.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_ITG arrived to Mexico this past friday and I must report that there was no frenzy over SR. I ran to my nearest MAC free standing store as soon as the MUA called me. I was going nuts over getting SR. I got there and I was the first to swatch the whole collection. I bought SR although I was hesitant about it, it didn't seem that special. Boy was I wrong, it's a perfect glowy coral blush on me._

 
I would love to see it on you - bet it is pretty.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 13, 2010)

You are too sweet. I do think it looks quite nice on me thank you, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think posting new make-up pics are overdue for me, so I'll try to take some this week.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My Stereo Rose came in the mail today! It has nearly no veining. I'm not sure if that will effect how it shows up on me.....


----------



## marajode (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I was so sad when I first used a duo-fiber brush on my Stereo Rose because there was a TON of powder that flew off the dome and was wasted. But I finally found a use for my SUPER-soft Sonia Kashuk blush brush that I almost threw away because it was TOO soft to pick up most normal blushes. I just touch it to the top of the MSF dome and there's no excess powder that gets wasted, and it picks up just enough to give me a nice flush. Yay for finding the perfect brush match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am going to have to look for and get this.  I have a couple of Sonia Kashuk brushes.  I LOVE every single one. 
Enough that I am going to buy for Christmas Make up goody bags.
LOVE THEM.


----------



## chastine90 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wasn't lucky or fast enough to get stereo rose.. Congratulations though to all who got it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Sorry you couldn't get SR. It was all sold out yesterday when I went to town.

But I got mine last Friday when it launched and I use it this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is special! I love it! Whatever doubts I had when I saw it in the pan and swatched it at the back of my hands are gone.


----------



## Jessie May (Jul 14, 2010)

I went into my MAC counter today (day 3 of In The Groove being out) and they still have Stereo Rose left! I definitely thought it would be sold out by now.
Crazy New Zealanders... maybe cos it's so damn expensive here, haha!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!  I can't believe that a single item in an LE collection has caused so much craziness that it warrants its own thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you Susanne for creating a seperate thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sure it is being discussed in other threads but OMG Elegant your avatar is H-O-T! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_*Wow!  I can't believe that a single item in an LE collection has caused so much craziness that it warrants its own thread.*





  Thank you Susanne for creating a seperate thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sure it is being discussed in other threads but OMG Elegant your avatar is H-O-T! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so gorgeous!_

 
i think perhaps it is a specktra first?!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know


----------



## geeko (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry babes...i tried to find something similar to stereo rose msf from the regular collection, but i can't. .... although the nearest blush color to stereo rose would probably be peachykeen. They are somewhat similar but not identical. Here's the swatches


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried Stereo Rose for the first time yesterday and I have to say that I love it! I was worried it was going to be a harsh reddish orange on my cheeks, but it wasn't. It was a light, glowy, pinkish peach. It turned out more beautiful than I thought.


----------



## January (Jul 14, 2010)

Found a new way to love Stereo Rose... I put it over Blushbaby today. OMG! So pretty! I can't wait to try it over other non-frosty blushes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_Sorry babes...i tried to find something similar to stereo rose msf from the regular collection, but i can't. .... although the nearest blush color to stereo rose would probably be peachykeen. They are somewhat similar but not identical. Here's the swatches





_

 
these are pretty freaking close!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't pick up Stereo Rose and I guess that's a good thing, I guess


----------



## littlersx (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlersx* 

 
_I just ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the heads-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it ships._

 
It arrived today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't think it had shipped yet because I haven't received any email confirmations from MAC online but it appeared on my doorstep this afternoon.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am sure it is being discussed in other threads but OMG Elegant your avatar is H-O-T! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so gorgeous!_

 











  I love you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Found a new way to love Stereo Rose... I put it over Blushbaby today. OMG! So pretty! I can't wait to try it over other non-frosty blushes._

 
That is awesome - thanks for posting that as a lot of us on here adore Blushbaby!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2010)

ok, so I didn't get SR because I never liked that rainbow sheen... but, the bug bit me after all the swooning reviews & a very sweet dear lady on specktra offered me one of her extra ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope I love it when it gets here as much as the rest of you.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, so I didn't get SR because I never liked that rainbow sheen... but, the bug bit me after all the swooning reviews & a very sweet dear lady on specktra offered me one of her extra ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope I love it when it gets here as much as the rest of you._

 
I'm kind of sure you will. Just remember to use your 168 brush and you'll like it even more!


----------



## _tiffany (Jul 14, 2010)

My Stereorose arrived from Florida today, a long with two pigment samples of Melon and Old Gold!  Thank you so much to tadzio79 for posting about the Bal Harbour Saks having some in stock and another huge thank you to Maygan from Bal Harbor Saks for being the nicest MA I've purchased from - and all the way across the country from me!


----------



## Chocolate Peach (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got Stereo Rose today from my local Macy's MaC, (my first MSF purchase). I wanted an MSF but the hype about this color got me. I went to a store that told me they were sold out when I called a day before so I went there w/plans to purchase another color. When I mentioned still wanting to try SR even though it was sold out, the MUA told me they had just restocked one that had been put on hold. I bought it & I'm happy w/my purchase, but I promised myself I can't get caught up in another MAC release frenzy again. lol. I called lots of stores & was all over the web entering contests to win SR & I had never even tried this product... all because of the hype. Anyway, hopefully the fact that I lucked up today gives hope to the folks that have had no luck getting this product. Keep trying like I did


----------



## Kareninanyc (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!  Lucky you!  I had to go to two differet mac stores in nyc the day is was released here before i was able to get hold of SR and I almost missed out on it!  Enjoy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chocolate Peach* 

 
_I just got Stereo Rose today from my local Macy's MaC, (my first MSF purchase). I wanted an MSF but the hype about this color got me. I went to a store that told me they were sold out when I called a day before so I went there w/plans to purchase another color. When I mentioned still wanting to try SR even though it was sold out, the MUA told me they had just restocked one that had been put on hold. I bought it & I'm happy w/my purchase, but I promised myself I can't get caught up in another MAC release frenzy again. lol. I called lots of stores & was all over the web entering contests to win SR & I had never even tried this product... all because of the hype. Anyway, hopefully the fact that I lucked up today gives hope to the folks that have had no luck getting this product. Keep trying like I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, so I didn't get SR because I never liked that rainbow sheen... but, the bug bit me after all the swooning reviews & a very sweet dear lady on specktra offered me one of her extra ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I love it when it gets here as much as the rest of you._

 
You and me both Elegant!  I had briefly considered it when we first find out it was going to repromoted, only because so many have raved about it on this forum over the few years I've been a member, but by the time ITG was about to be launched, I wasn't too interested.  Then ya, I got sucked into the hype.  It was delivered today while I was at work, my mom put it "away" since it's pretty much considered to be a contraband item as far as DH is concerned!!!  Love my mom, she understands!


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, so I didn't get SR because I never liked that rainbow sheen... but, the bug bit me after all the swooning reviews & a very sweet dear lady on specktra offered me one of her extra ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope I love it when it gets here as much as the rest of you._

 
Awww, I can't wait for you to get it! Let me know if you end up trying it out with Blushbaby


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 15, 2010)

Arrrrgg, tres non bien!! I got my email notice from Nordies cancelling my backorder for SR, I was hoping it would go through since my cousin's bday was coming up and I was gonna try and get her one! Oh wells I shall try and search for an alternate gift for her.


----------



## karester (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ Me too, I just got my email.  It was my second order with Nordies cancelled for Stereo Rose.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 15, 2010)

^It sucks! I was kind of hoping since I heard some places got a little bit more stock in that I would get it but nope! Very frustrating.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

wearing SR on my lids today - very pretty indeed for a quick look! i was running late so used it on my lids with perfect topping blended up to my brow bone.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

For those of you who ordered Stereo Rose from Nordstrom with a backorder date of 7/30, I just received notification that they are unable to fulfill the order.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_*You and me both Elegant!*  I had briefly considered it when we first find out it was going to repromoted, only because so many have raved about it on this forum over the few years I've been a member, but by the time ITG was about to be launched, I wasn't too interested.  Then ya, I got sucked into the hype.  It was delivered today while I was at work, my mom put it "away" since it's pretty much *considered to be a contraband item as far as DH is concerned!!!*  Love my mom, she understands!_

 





 on both!  Well, let me know how you like it. Mine is arriving Sat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me too, I had no desire for it when it launched either. I was even able to put it in my cart the day it launched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, hugs & kisses to our dear Shypo for the SR fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Awww, I can't wait for you to get it! Let me know if you end up trying it out with Blushbaby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will. I'll do one cheek plain & one with blushbaby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the idea


----------



## Teggy (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually decided to wear SR today to work.  Risky on NC15, I know, but I used a very light hand and it actually came out all right.  Looks pretty paired with a pale rose eyeshadow and some sheer pink gloss.  I feel surprisingly....girly.

And my condolences to those who had their orders canceled.  That really blows.  I hope things work out for you.  There's no reason to limit the supply (3 SRs per store? Seriously?) when all it does is prevent Mac from earning money on those sales.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

it sucks that mac just can't fulfill orders for this item


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 15, 2010)

I would not have even known about the back order cancellations if it wasn't for Specktra! Apparently my order was cancelled and I was never even notified. I called Nordstrom and the lady told me the MA who took my order in the store should have notified me. So, no Stereo Rose for me...sad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't understand why there was such a limited supply in the first place. They obviously sent out less Stereo Roses than all the other MSFs because tons of people are saying their counters only got 3 or 4 each. Come on MAC! How hard can it be to just whip up another batch?! lol


----------



## Lisianthus (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having such a terrible time trying to get Stereo Rose.  

MAC needs to make Stereo Rose permanent ASAP!  None of my other MSFs compare to its texture and finish.  I hope MAC will release new MSFs with the same texture and finish as Stereo Rose.  I'm not buying any more glitter bombs!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_Sorry babes...i tried to find something similar to stereo rose msf from the regular collection, but i can't. .... although the nearest blush color to stereo rose would probably be peachykeen. They are somewhat similar but not identical. Here's the swatches





_

 
Thank you so much for that swatch! I am going tomorrow to check out this collection, and you have strenghtened my belief that I can do without Stereo Rose. It and Peachykeen look alot alike.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stereo Rose MSF is amazing! I'm thinking of trying it with either Ripe Peach Blush Ombre or Hipness blush.


----------



## Visi (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My SR is on the way to me as we speak! I can't wait to try it, and I'm so grateful, yet again, to one of the fantastic ladies from Specktra CPing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You're awesome!


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I contacted Nordstroms and told her that I have had this stereo rose supposedly on hold at a store in texas for a week now and it says that the latest I will get this item is the 21. I know it's possible that it can get here by the 21 but I really have a hard time believing it will. She said my order was never cancelled or anything so customer service is going to contact the store to find out whats going on. It better still be there. When you hear for a week (and missed out getting it from a store on opening day) that you will be getting and item and then it not be there would make me actually really furious. I would rather have been told a week ago that I didnt get it so I didn't have to just keep waiting and could have took someone up on an offer to cp.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 15, 2010)

For those who are keeping track or wondering - I placed my SR order on Canadian site last Friday during the day, when it briefly appeared and then disappeared.  It arrived on Tuesday, no problems.  

I love the texture, but it's so darn pigmented, I can barely work with it (NW20).  I use my 188 and barely touch it to the powder and then to my cheeks, then blend blend blend.  Not a must-have at all for me.  I had a feeling it would be too dark for me when I swatched it in store, but the texture won me over.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright!  I can finally comment on SR!  I applied it this morning, with a very light hand and found that it didn't go on too dark.  Colour wise, it looks straight up coral on me, I was hoping for something a bit more pinky-coral but judging by the colour in the pan, it was no surprise.  It applied really easily, as in evenly with very little effort, which is huge for me.  I found it to be a bit frosty, but still nothing near what some other MSF's are.  If I were to apply more, it probably would have been too metallic.  It did go a bit orange on me, but again, no suprise on this just by looking at it.  I think this colour is super gorgeous for medium to dark skintones, i consider myself fair-medium atm.  I still like it though, and see myself using this fairly often.  Of the three big hype items in the recent past, (Ripe Peach, Marine Life and SR), this would probably be my favourite. 

It also wore really well, I still had it on my cheeks at 9 pm, it lasted 12 full hours!

So there's my SR review, from someone that only happened to get it by chance!  (I just happended to see it on mac.ca when i went on to see what else had sold out).


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 16, 2010)

i have to use a really light hand when applying SR. i lightly dab it on the cheek with a 168 and the buff it out with a kabuki.
it looks great paired with nars orgasm lipgloss!

definitely not one of my favourite msfs though..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2010)

*Sigh* My package is taking TOO LONG to get here. 

All these accounts and descriptions of it are making me really antsy. Like my foot is twitching as I type. I wanna play with this so bad now!


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 16, 2010)

^ At least you have one on the way!! I should stop coming to this thread, it's just making my lack of SR worse and worse LOL.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Please: Organize all sale wishes in the Clearance Bin! Thank you


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 16, 2010)

djeuiwrjfweli I got one!!!!!!!!! For a reasonable price too!!! Should be here in a few days, I can't wait!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Today I wore Stereo Rose MSF lightly on my cheeks and it was just too gorgeous!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Today I wore Stereo Rose MSF lightly on my cheeks and it was just too gorgeous!!_

 
Glam, I bet it looks gorgeous on You


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 16, 2010)

^woot! Good for you!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 17, 2010)

Yessssss! My package arrived earlier and I'm in LOOOOOOOOVE!!!

Today I wore SR over La Femme coral blush and had to gasp-double take-sigh. The awesome  glowyness. AAAAAHHHH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I'm gonna try with a peach blush. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_^ At least you have one on the way!! I should stop coming to this thread, it's just making my lack of SR worse and worse LOL._

 
Awww, I'm sowwie. I was so determined to get it, I shipped it from NY despite a hefty price.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Yessssss! My package arrived earlier and I'm in LOOOOOOOOVE!!!

Today I wore SR over La Femme coral blush and had to gasp-double take-sigh. The awesome  glowyness. AAAAAHHHH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I'm gonna try with a peach blush. 



Awww, I'm sowwie. I was so determined to get it, I shipped it from NY despite a hefty price._

 
yay! i am pleased that you have finally got it


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

Elegant! Your new avatar is gorgeous! I love you hair! *jealous*

---

I think I'm addicted too all these orangey/pinky/coraly cheek products coming out! Almost every blush I own is in this colour category! I had to DIG to find something softer for a different look I had going yesterday! lol 

Stereo Rose is definately my HG though!

I took a chance on my oily-shine-prone skin and used SR as a blush the other day. OMG! It was SO nice. It made me nervous to think about how it would look, but surprisingly it was really pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Elegant! Your new avatar is gorgeous! I love you hair! *jealous*

---

I think I'm addicted too all these orangey/pinky/coraly cheek products coming out! Almost every blush I own is in this colour category! I had to DIG to find something softer for a different look I had going yesterday! lol 

Stereo Rose is definately my HG though!

I took a chance on my oily-shine-prone skin and used SR as a blush the other day. OMG! It was SO nice. It made me nervous to think about how it would look, but surprisingly it was really pretty._

 
Aww, thanks my dear that is really really sweet of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm addicted to those same blush colors. My SR is arriving today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been excited & worried about how it will look on me - so I'm happy to read your post today.

I love reading your posts


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

^I hope you love your SR just as we all do


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2010)

And the verdict is.....

Ok people, I LOVE my Stereo Rose! It really is all that you guys said that it was. The coloring in mine is awesome. I'm very very happy. This SR is def. different than the others that seemed to have waaay too much metallic for me. Whoo, relieved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And January - I think it was you dear that mentioned using it over Blushbaby  - Stereo Rose is so freakin beautiful over Blushbaby! This is going to be a must go-to combo for me the rest of summer I love it that much.

And, yes, it is really pretty as an eyeshadow as well.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 17, 2010)

^Glad that you liked it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2010)

I must try the SR over blushbaby combo!  Blushbaby is one of the best blushes ever!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_And the verdict is.....

Ok people, I LOVE my Stereo Rose! It really is all that you guys said that it was. The coloring in mine is awesome. I'm very very happy._

 
I had no doubt that SR would look awesome on you!  Really though, you could put a bag on your head (but not my paper bag face craft project!) and look stunning and chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning to wear SR today with Jazzed + Richer, Lusher CSG on the lips, and Love To Love MES (2 days in a row...it's so easy to wear and SO pretty!) and pressed Melon pigment.

I love Stereo Rose!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I must try the SR over blushbaby combo!  Blushbaby is one of the best blushes ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I agree 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I had no doubt that SR would look awesome on you!  Really though, you could put a bag on your head (but not my paper bag face craft project!) and look stunning and chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning to wear SR today with Jazzed + Richer, Lusher CSG on the lips, and Love To Love MES (2 days in a row...it's so easy to wear and SO pretty!) and pressed Melon pigment.

I love Stereo Rose!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Yes, jazzed & LTL would be pretty with SR


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 18, 2010)

I finally got to try SR when the heat dropped couple degrees here. It is very pretty! It turned out more deeper colour on my cheeks than on the back of my hand. It wasn't too metallic either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It reminded me of this one Smashbox softlights duo I have, but less pigmented/bright. I used San&Sun in the crease, Jazzed with On The Scene on my lips and SR on cheeks (and Chanel Orange Fizz on nails) for a light summery look.


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_And January - I think it was you dear that mentioned using it over Blushbaby  - Stereo Rose is so freakin beautiful over Blushbaby! This is going to be a must go-to combo for me the rest of summer I love it that much._

 






YAY!! I'm glad you like the combo. I loveee it! Hopefully you'll inspire others to try it out. It gives the prettiest glow. Like... Can't-Stop-Looking-At-My-Cheeks glow.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_





YAY!! I'm glad you like the combo. I loveee it! Hopefully you'll inspire others to try it out. It gives the prettiest glow. Like... Can't-Stop-Looking-At-My-Cheeks glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! I would never have thought of that combo. Makes me wonder what else it'll look great over


----------



## Sass (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

MAC still hasn't sent me my SR reject email yet...it's still pending in my account.  *twiddles her thumbs*


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^hmmm, well that is interesting. Maybe they are getting product to fill all backorders. I'll be curious to know if you get it.


----------



## Sass (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^hmmm, well that is interesting. Maybe they are getting product to fill all backorders. I'll be curious to know if you get it._

 
Will let everyone know if they do or if they don't.


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2010)

Tried Dollymix with SR today, love it


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Tried Dollymix with SR today, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this sounds great! i shall try it tommorow!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_this sounds great! i shall try it tommorow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you like it


----------



## AAZL (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hi ladies,

please help me to check what's the bottom batch number of Stereo Rose MSF? Is that AC9? I got one from Ebay...

Thanks..


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

^ Yes, mine says AC9. This one is from Macy's.


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone confirmed if the backorders on the mac site are being filled?


----------



## AAZL (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_^ Yes, mine says AC9. This one is from Macy's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you soooooo much~~~
I am so happy to get one


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried yesterday Instant Chic + Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta try Blushbaby + Stereo Rose next.


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_I tried yesterday Instant Chic + Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta try Blushbaby + Stereo Rose next._

 
I thought about IC + Stereo Rose! But forgot... so definitely going to try it! You'll love Blushbaby + Stereo Rose


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm almost ashamed to say this, because I was so "i'm not interested in SR" when this collection came out, but I seriously adore Stereo Rose!  All on its own.  It is the most perfect coral colour with a sheen, has an amazing texture and applies like a dream.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Tried Dollymix with SR today, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So did I and fell in love with it! I also used By Candlelight as highlight and boy I wanted to stick with this combo forever but I don't want to use Stereo Rose too much though since it's the most gorgeous MSF ever!


I just thought of two blushes that might compliment with Stereo Rose. If you have either Melba or Pinch Me blushes, try it out.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 20, 2010)

Got my Stereo Rose last night and wore it last night and today LOL.
LOVING it so much!!!! I'm NW/NC 20 and it is definitely not too pigmented for me, I <3 it!!!!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 20, 2010)

I just saw someone post on Temptalia's facebook page that Stereo Rose will be back in stock at MAC next week. Just a heads up if this happens to be true. She said she'd emailed MAC... Hopefully this rumor is true!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 20, 2010)

All the talk about blushbaby & SR makes me wanna get blushbaby! HAHA I just received my SR & will be wearing it tomorrow! I'm superr exciteddd!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone have anymore Stereo Rose combos?

I will def try it with:

Pinch Me
Band Roses and By Candlelight
Marine Life

Anything else?

I don't own Blushbaby.

How about Hipness or Light over Dark or Raizin, Peachtwist or something like that?

Hmm - maybe some of the ME blushes like Intenso, Merrily or Style Demon?

Loverush? Plums?

Thanks!

Nat


----------



## highheels (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't wait to try Dollymix and Instant Chic with Stereo Rose!  I would never have thought of these combos - thanks ladies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't own Blushbaby (but apparently I should!) - will have to check that out next time I'm at MAC.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_I just saw someone post on Temptalia's facebook page that Stereo Rose will be back in stock at MAC next week. Just a heads up if this happens to be true. She said she'd emailed MAC... Hopefully this rumor is true!_

 
if this is true - i will be SO happy - going to get another one - i plan to use that one for a prize for my blog giveaway! (not the 100 followers, but 500) lol

so we'll see! cannot wait! hope it's true!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 21, 2010)

i actually used hipness blush and petticoat over it - it was <3


----------



## BosSy (Jul 21, 2010)

Gingerly + Petticoat = <3 ; I didn't actually think this would look so good but it did!. On topic though Stereo rose was re-stocked in the Netherlands this week. I don't know  where they get their supplies from but here's to hoping they re-stock in  the us as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed out on it the first time since the collection launched with that sold out... So I'm a very happy Mac-er


----------



## Visi (Jul 21, 2010)

Still waiting (im)patiently for my SR *twiddles thumbs* - why oh why must it take sooo long for the post office to deliver??

I can't wait to try out all our combination ideas with SR


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visi* 

 
_Still waiting (im)patiently for my SR *twiddles thumbs* - why oh why must it take sooo long for the post office to deliver??

I can't wait to try out all our combination ideas with SR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol! i hate waiting for the post when i know something exciting is coming!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

haha me toooo! now i just want to run to the MAC store to check out blushbaby!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried Coral Crepe paint pot and Stereo Rose over it?

I have a Coral Crepe pp en route, and I think they'd be GORGEOUS together.


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 21, 2010)

For those who's SR order was backordered, MAC just charged my credit card so it looks like it's going to be back in stock or atleast sent to the people who have been waiting (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Does anyone have anymore Stereo Rose combos?

...

Thanks!

Nat_

 

I think it was already said, but I have been wearing SR with NARS Laguna Bronzer (BEST Bronzer ever!!!) and NARS Orgasm blush.  It's such a beautiful summery combo!

I also love SR with Get Away Bronze blush!  That blush is just a great everyday summer color and I have found myself wearing it more than Marine Life and Hipness!  SR makes adds a nice hint of color and glow to it!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Has anyone tried Coral Crepe paint pot and Stereo Rose over it?

I have a Coral Crepe pp en route, and I think they'd be GORGEOUS together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

You mean on the cheeks as blush or on the eyes?  Either way sounds gorgeous


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Has anyone tried Coral Crepe paint pot and Stereo Rose over it?

I have a Coral Crepe pp en route, and I think they'd be GORGEOUS together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
i shall try this out soon on my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like it could be a winner!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_You mean on the cheeks as blush or on the eyes? Either way sounds gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On the cheeks. I've seen a few people use Coral Crepe on their cheeks, so I thought... Stereo Rose would look great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i shall try this out soon on my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like it could be a winner!_

 
Oooh PLEEEEASE post a picture of the outcome!!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_For those who's SR order was backordered, MAC just charged my credit card so it looks like it's going to be back in stock or atleast sent to the people who have been waiting (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
My bank account was charged today as well!


----------



## User38 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Will let everyone know if they do or if they don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the broken remains of my old SR.. I was not able to get one in this race as I was in the throes of my tragedy. A lovely Spectra lady offered to sell me one and I can't  wait to get the replacement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is the only thing that bothers me about MSFs -- their fragility.  Once they crack, split or drop -- it's potting into a container and then hoping you don't spill it again


----------



## User38 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love to use my SR with a dampened 187 -- it gives a porcelain finish


----------



## DownInAHole (Jul 21, 2010)

*Crosses fingers* I do hope they restock. I missed out on it like many others. =[ 

I wonder if they are restocking both online and in stores? I live beside a PRO store, so I may check there next week if it turns out to be true! Yay!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I think it was already said, but I have been wearing SR with NARS Laguna Bronzer (BEST Bronzer ever!!!) and NARS Orgasm blush.  It's such a beautiful summery combo!
*
I also love SR with Get Away Bronze blush*!  That blush is just a great everyday summer color and I have found myself wearing it more than Marine Life and Hipness!  SR makes adds a nice hint of color and glow to it!_

 
More reasons for me to get Get-Away-Bronze!


----------



## Teggy (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I love to use my SR with a dampened 187 -- it gives a porcelain finish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe I should try that.  I'm a bit wary only because I wear powder mineral foundation, but maybe on a super hot, no-makeup kind of day...


----------



## User38 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_Maybe I should try that. I'm a bit wary only because I wear powder mineral foundation, but maybe on a super hot, no-makeup kind of day..._

 

I live in a hot humid climate and when I wear MSFs I always use them with a dampened 187 brush -- it gives me a soft deposit of colour but it seems like it was spray painted on,  seamless and poreless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also use it in cooler climates in the same manner -- I just love the finish!


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I live in a hot humid climate and when I wear MSFs I always use them with a dampened 187 brush -- it gives me a soft deposit of colour but it seems like it was spray painted on,  seamless and poreless
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also use it in cooler climates in the same manner -- I just love the finish!_

 
Do you use Fix+ or just water?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Today I did Dollymix/Stereo Rose combo again and this time, I used Shell Pearl BP as highlight and it turned out so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Today I did Dollymix/Stereo Rose combo again and this time, I used Shell Pearl BP as highlight and it turned out so pretty!_

 
i bet you looked beautiful! sounds like a great combo!


----------



## User38 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_Do you use Fix+ or just water?_

 

Most of the time I use Fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- in a pinch a touch of water will work just as well though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_I just saw someone post on Temptalia's facebook page that Stereo Rose will be back in stock at MAC next week. Just a heads up if this happens to be true. She said she'd emailed MAC... Hopefully this rumor is true!_

 

err.. I think this might be just a rumour -- it is gone till next time it is released.. but one can hope
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I must try the SR over blushbaby combo! Blushbaby is one of the best blushes ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yep yep.. Blushbaby is one of the best MAC blushes ever.. I have 3 bu.. lol


----------



## MAC.girl (Jul 22, 2010)

My credit card was just charged for stereo rose so i am hoping that means I should receive it in the mail this week!!!


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a really stunning product. It really gives that "glow from within" look. I just wear it with jazzed on the lips and some eyeliner and mascara for a light summer look.


----------



## Teggy (Jul 22, 2010)

You know...I'm finding that the more I wear SR, the more I like it.  Will I ever need a backup?  No, but at least my appreciation for it is growing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_*You know...I'm finding that the more I wear SR, the more I like it.*  Will I ever need a backup?  No, but at least my appreciation for it is growing._

 
yes the same happened with me. at first i wasn't wowed by it like everybody else! but now i love it


----------



## spunky (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_You know...I'm finding that the more I wear SR, the more I like it.  Will I ever need a backup?  No, but at least my appreciation for it is growing._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the same happened with me. at first i wasn't wowed by it like everybody else! but now i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm the same. i thought it would be too dark/warm for my skin but once i played about with it for a bit i found it actually is amazing. 187 + a light hand FTW!


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 22, 2010)

I also see a charge for SR on my account


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_You know...I'm finding that the more I wear SR, the more I like it.  Will I ever need a backup?  No, but at least my appreciation for it is growing._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the same happened with me. at first i wasn't wowed by it like everybody else! but now i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The same here.


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Most of the time I use Fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- in a pinch a touch of water will work just as well though._

 
Thank you.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope I get charged for one by tomorrow. It usually takes 5/3 a couple of days to update my account and show if something was charged. At least thats what im telling myself. After the 3rd week of calling Nordstroms to find out why they werent shipping my item, they called the store and the store accidently sold my item. The lady was nice and said she would find another one at a store and I told her thanks but you have no idea how hard this thing was to get so I dont think it will be at any store.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 22, 2010)

I just checked my mac pro account, and my order for 2 sr's has been shipped!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bet you looked beautiful! sounds like a great combo!_

 





 aw, thanks Lou! It did look beautiful! 

Also, I did the Hipness/Stereo Rose/Merrily combo today! I applied Hipness first, then lightly applied Stereo Rose MSF on top of Hipness and then put Merrily and blended it out. It was just too gorgeous!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 22, 2010)

Gahh! Naturally, Stereo Rose sold out soooo quickly. I get that this is an amazing MSF and stuff but when I see people buying so many backups, it is irritating because then there are none left for people trying to get one!

/endrant


----------



## openexpression (Jul 22, 2010)

YES LADIES!!! I told you the backordered Stereo Roses from MAC online (US) were on the way!!! I wonder why I had a pending charge last week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it doesn't matter, because it is on its way!!!


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 22, 2010)

So glad I didn't give up on the whole backorder ordeal and cancel my order, because I too have a pending charge in my bank account for Stereo Rose! YAY! For a while I got over it and just convinced myself it wasn't _that_ special to go _that _crazy over. But obviously now I'm excited again, LOL!

I'm happy for all you other ladies who have Stereo Rose on the way as well!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure if I posted this already but I adore wearing, pleasureful creme blush, then melba blush over it and then stereo rose on top of that. It's gorgeous, I'm NC43 for reference. 

Since it's summer and super hot the cream blush really helps staying power and to add some color. 

At first I wasn't sure about SR (I bought it sight unseen), but now I'm hooked!


----------



## DownInAHole (Jul 23, 2010)

So, I took a nap this evening and I dreamed that I got online and SR was back in stock. Lol, how funny is that?


----------



## color_lover456 (Jul 23, 2010)

i love stereo rose! i have been alternating layering it over fabulush and tarte's cheek stain in tickled and it looks sooo good! i dust a little bit of nars (matte) loose powder over the cream bases first so that they stay, and then i use the 187 to gently stipple on SR...it's not overly shimmery this way at all!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just wanted to give a shoutout to Marusia!! I received my stereo rose today (Gorgeous); without her buying extras and selling for cost here (unlike evilpay~that jacks up prices ~ridiculously) I would of missed out.  THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## marusia (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Hon, I'm glad you liked it.

Too bad I couldn't have gotten like 300 for everyone else on here.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 23, 2010)

This is such a cruel reality.
So the old SR from back in '05 was great for me. I never had any problems with it and it never caused my skin to have a reaction.

I just started using the new SR, and it's making me break out on my cheeks like crazy. I've never had this many bumps even when I had acne problems. Gah. I guess this means I am having a bad reaction to it.

Did they change the formula or something? I never had this problem with the old SR or any of my other MSFs.


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I could get my hands on Stereo Rose. It sounds beautiful. It's frustrating when you don't live near a store and everything sells out so fast online. You don't even have time to think about it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_This is such a cruel reality.
So the old SR from back in '05 was great for me. I never had any problems with it and it never caused my skin to have a reaction.

I just started using the new SR, and *it's making me break out on my cheeks like crazy.* I've never had this many bumps even when I had acne problems. Gah. I guess this means I am having a bad reaction to it.

Did they change the formula or something? I never had this problem with the old SR or any of my other MSFs.




_

 
Add a dab of tea tree oil to your skin care routine before you put your makeup on.

I find that it helps clearing up breakouts and will create a barrier.

IHTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm really happy I was able to get my hands on this.

I'm still chuckling to myself that I fell head over heals with msfs at all.

I swear I had no idea what I was getting into when I purchased Gold Deposit almost 2 years ago.

Now I'm tracking them down one by one.

I figured SR would be soooo hard to get and that MAC would never release it again.

I'm so glad they did.

Plus, I'm happy all of the b/orders are being filled!

Wouldn't it be nice if it were a permanent item????

That would make so much sense!

Imagine SR and MR as perm. items!!!

Heaven!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Add a dab of tea tree oil to your skin care routine before you put your makeup on.

I find that it helps clearing up breakouts and will create a barrier.

IHTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat_

 
yes tea tree oil is great on breakouts but can be quite drying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so don't over-do it!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Tea-tree oil does not work for me.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Add a dab of tea tree oil to your skin care routine before you put your makeup on.

I find that it helps clearing up breakouts and will create a barrier.

IHTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat_

 
Thanks. I'll try it out and I hope it works because this is just making me upset after all the hassle of trying to get ahold of the new SR. Hah.


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm so happy... I'm finally getting one thanks to a sweet Specktra member who had an extra. Just curious, how glittery is it? It's hard to tell from online swatches.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been wearing Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci-Fi, and Stereo Rose makes a nice combo with it.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bella Mac* 

 
_




I'm so happy... I'm finally getting one thanks to a sweet Specktra member who had an extra. Just curious, how glittery is it? It's hard to tell from online swatches._

 
It's not really glittery, which is why I love it. It has a nice sheen to it as opposed to a "I just got sexually assaulted by a pixie/fairy/5 year old with a penchant for glitter" as some of the other MSFs can sometimes look like.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I've been wearing Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci-Fi, and Stereo Rose makes a nice combo with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, I will have to try this today.


----------



## Manda718 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got my backordered Stereo Rose on Friday! 

So far I tried it over what I had on on Friday (Tarina Tarintino's blush in Filigree) and yesterday (over Illamasqua's blush in Chased) and I loved both combos! Mine is pretty deep in color - not much in terms of golden veining, more red veins. I heard Springsheen was a dupe, which I have. I swatched them next to each other and Springsheen has more of a golden sheen (makes sense) - Stereo Rose, mine at least, doesn't have that sheen. It's more of just a straight up rosey coral flush.

LOVE. It's unlike any MSF I have (and I have 8 others). I can't wait to pair it up with other things!


----------



## wannabelyn (Jul 25, 2010)

I got stereo rose this morning.

I looked at it and realized there is very little veins. What would be the difference between one that had a lot of veins and one that had minimal veins?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like to use Stereo Rose on the apples and cheek bones with Dirty Plum as a contour color. Just blend it up and it's so freakin pretty!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_I got stereo rose this morning.

I looked at it and realized there is very little veins. What would be the difference between one that had a lot of veins and one that had minimal veins?

Thanks in advance!!!_

 
mine doesn't have much veining either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your doggie in your avater is super cute btw!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 26, 2010)

The veining isn't said to make a big difference in the appearance of Stereo Rose, as opposed to Petticoat for example.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 26, 2010)

I got my 2-backordered Stereo Roses from mac.com Saturday. Just picked it up from the P.O. this morning. Now I have 3 SRs. I really only wanted 2, but when my order status went to Backordered on mac.com, I rushed to Dillard's on the release day and got one of the two they had available.

I'm so glad I was able to get it.....I had no idea it would look so pretty on my NW45 skin. If this were one of the 1st MSFs I had ever bought, I don't think I would have purchased so many trying to find the perfect one.

I am in love! I bought 2 Marine Lifes and now I have my perfect MSF, Stereo Rose.

I love coral/orangey face products!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

My Stereo Rose has gold veinings and I really like it!


----------



## Sass (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_mine doesn't have much veining either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your doggie in your avater is super cute btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got my hands on 3 of 'em and same thing...not much veining.  Not sure what that's about.  Finding myself not reaching much for SR like I was when I first got it.  Not good!


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks to cherryice who sold me her backup I got my Stereo Rose this morning too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's really pretty on my face. I only applied very little because I'm very pale and it gives a really nice shimmery not to glittery finish. I think I'm gonna use this a lot.

And mine has little dark veining too but it seems not to change the color if I try to use only the part with them in it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2010)

May I say that NARS Lovejoy and Stereo Rose makes a gorgeous combo? I did that this morning and I love it!


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 27, 2010)

Stereo Rose is back in stock on Mac.com!!!


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 27, 2010)

Coralista and Stereo Rose look lovely together


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_I got stereo rose this morning.

I looked at it and realized there is very little veins. What would be the difference between one that had a lot of veins and one that had minimal veins?

Thanks in advance!!!_

 
like others have said, SR isn't one of the MSFs that has alot of veining to begin with.  kinda like comfort MSF.


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_I got stereo rose this morning.

I looked at it and realized there is very little veins. What would be the difference between one that had a lot of veins and one that had minimal veins?

Thanks in advance!!!_

 
I had one with VERY little veining that I swapped away for one that had a lot more. It was darker and I could tell the difference when I compared it to my other SR.


----------



## wetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Does veining change as you 'dig' into the product? In other words, if I had a MSF with very little veining on top, could it be possible that the veining increases as I use more of the product? Or vice versa?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_Does veining change as you 'dig' into the product? In other words, if I had a MSF with very little veining on top, could it be possible that the veining increases as I use more of the product? Or vice versa?_


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 27, 2010)

I got my backordered SR yesterday.  I was a little surprised when I got the notice from UPS because I really didn't think they would get it back in stock.


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 27, 2010)

*How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

Just curious to know how much you guys bought since there was nothing left within a working day of selling at counters and being online?

I bought three. One for myself and one each for my sister and cousin.

Did you feel the need to back up given how long they last, if so how many?


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

I bought 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs.  I didn't get a backup because me being a blush whore, will find something else to replace stereo rose if it ever runs out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or MAC might decide to release again! hahahs


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

I only bought one and wish I'd backed up like 2 or 3 more for a giveaway/CP.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

I only bought one! I have tons of blushes so I'll spread the love around enough that I'm sure it will last for ages.


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 27, 2010)

Backordered victim...finally got my SR....um but tell me why I don't think I like it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i need to play with it a bit more. I'm between NC45/50 and you know how we have to play with some products and make them work....we'll see...


----------



## MAC.girl (Jul 28, 2010)

FINALLYYYYY got my SR today!!! I'm so happy now!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

Just one.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

Bought 1. Didnt see the need to buy backups or stock up any esp when many girls are so looking for 1 and end up with none.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How many Stereo Rose MSFs did you buy?*

*merging with All About Stereo Rose*


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 28, 2010)

please tell me why im looking at this thread when i know its jsut gonna make me insainly jelous 






 xxx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunsetbeauty15* 

 
_please tell me why im looking at this thread when i know its jsut gonna make me insainly jelous 





 xxx



_

 
check ebay in the uk hun because some stereo roses being sold aren't going for too much over retail. keep an eye out!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Just ordered it yesterday when it was back up on the MAC website, along with Petticoat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it looks good on me!


----------



## Anachronism86 (Jul 28, 2010)

I got my backordered Stereo Rose a couple of days ago, and it was a real surprise. I didn't get a shipment notice so I wasn't expecting to get my MSF.
The one I got has pretty heavy veining on the upper half of it, and in my opinion the veining does change the color of the product slightly. The top half swatches a bit warmer than the bottom half and has more of a bronze sheen to it. 
I'm pretty pale so this difference may be more or less apparent because of my skin, but having some big veins in the product is nice because the bronze bits make a pretty eyeshadow. I also need to just barely touch a fan brush to this product to get the effect I'm looking for, so I'm glad I didn't go crazy with back-ups. It's beautiful but it will last forever, unlike with my Porcelain Pink, you don't need a ton of this color for impact. So far I love it.


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_check ebay in the uk hun because some stereo roses being sold aren't going for too much over retail. keep an eye out!_

 
 Thanks for the heads up girl! i was able to buy stereo rose on ebayUK for $33 US shipped! Way less than i would have spent on gas if i were to drive all around looking for one


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *:+:Karolina:+:* 

 
_Thanks for the heads up girl! i was able to buy stereo rose on ebayUK for $33 US shipped! Way less than i would have spent on gas if i were to drive all around looking for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
know what? serves those ebayers right for buying them up and not making much moola on them after ebay fees


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *:+:Karolina:+:* 

 
_Thanks for the heads up girl! i was able to buy stereo rose on ebayUK for $33 US shipped! Way less than i would have spent on gas if i were to drive all around looking for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah i am pleased that the prices it is going for on ebay aren't too jacked up! i hate the greedy people who sell for crazy profit like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i only bought one SR. i contemplated getting a back up, but realised i have never once used up a msf so no point really


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_check ebay in the uk hun because some stereo roses being sold aren't going for too much over retail. keep an eye out!_

 
ahh my saviour!!! 
the funny thing is i was in mac the day of its relese I EVEN SWATCHED IT i realy have no idea what was going through my mind when i put it down and walked out without buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxxxx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunsetbeauty15* 

 
_ahh my saviour!!! 
the funny thing is i was in mac the day of its relese I EVEN SWATCHED IT i realy have no idea what was going through my mind when i put it down and walked out without buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxxxx_

 
it's ok! i have done that with products before... but weirdly years later will want them! like the playboy bunny pink lipstick! why in the heck did i not buy that???


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick reminder:

Please post all swap and sale wishes in the Clearance Bin


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 29, 2010)

I did put my SR for sale in the sale thread but wanted people to know it was up


----------



## CocoLicious (Jul 31, 2010)

I got my Stereo Rose last week, it's okay.  Not understanding what all the hype was about.  I think I just got caught up.  Im NW45.  On it's own its not all that great.  Wonder what blush I could pair this with.  Any ideas.


----------



## DownInAHole (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to Nelly711 I have a Stereo Rose, yay! I may wear it out later.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 31, 2010)

I never got a stereo rose and I am honestly okay with it.  I have looked obsessively at swatches and decided it would be too metallic/shiney/frosty for me.  Now maybe this is just me being fox and calling "sour grapes" but I am willing to live with that.

Now, I know this isn't a Petticoat thread, but what's the deal with the veining in Petticoat???  I have one ordered from MAC...


----------



## Momolovesmac (Aug 1, 2010)

The veinings of Petticoat will affect the colour of the msf very much. Much veinings will result in a bronzey amber looking Petticoat.Less veinings will result in a raspberry pinkish Petticoat






 Hope this helps 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I never got a stereo rose and I am honestly okay with it. I have looked obsessively at swatches and decided it would be too metallic/shiney/frosty for me. Now maybe this is just me being fox and calling "sour grapes" but I am willing to live with that.

Now, I know this isn't a Petticoat thread, but what's the deal with the veining in Petticoat??? I have one ordered from MAC...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2010)

take a light gold liquid highlighter, put it on cheeks, blend with 187. Top with stereo rose. enjoy.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!

So...I bought a Stereo Rose for my mom when it was released and I finally got to see her to give it to her.  I tried it on her with mine first to see if she'd like it but honestly, I can't see it that well.  I WANT to make it work for her since it's supposedly super flattering for everyone and I got one for her.  And I think she wants to like it too since I seem to be so excited about being able to get one for her.

Maybe I'm not using it right?  I'm NC37-40 and she's about NC47, maybe even NC50.  Can someone in that color range give me some tips?  She's only here for another few days and I want to send her home with the BNIB one I got her. 

Thanks.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_Hi everyone!

So...I bought a Stereo Rose for my mom when it was released and I finally got to see her to give it to her.  I tried it on her with mine first to see if she'd like it but honestly, I can't see it that well.  I WANT to make it work for her since it's supposedly super flattering for everyone and I got one for her.  And I think she wants to like it too since I seem to be so excited about being able to get one for her.

Maybe I'm not using it right?  I'm NC37-40 and she's about NC47, maybe even NC50.  Can someone in that color range give me some tips?  She's only here for another few days and I want to send her home with the BNIB one I got her. 

Thanks._

 
i'm not in that colour range but have you tried it wet? spray the brush with some fix+ or even water! that way the colour will be more pigmented on her


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

Why do I think Stereo Rose will look great with the Fabulous Felines collection??


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_Hi everyone!

So...I bought a Stereo Rose for my mom when it was released and I finally got to see her to give it to her.  I tried it on her with mine first to see if she'd like it but honestly, I can't see it that well.  I WANT to make it work for her since it's supposedly super flattering for everyone and I got one for her.  And I think she wants to like it too since I seem to be so excited about being able to get one for her.

Maybe I'm not using it right?  I'm NC37-40 and she's about NC47, maybe even NC50.  Can someone in that color range give me some tips?  She's only here for another few days and I want to send her home with the BNIB one I got her. 

Thanks._

 
that's very nice of you, but why not getting her something easier to work with. SR is a highly sought after product doesn't mean it's right for everybody, so if she's not into collecting makeup and it doesn't show up on her, i don't see the point


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_Hi everyone!

So...I bought a Stereo Rose for my mom when it was released and I finally got to see her to give it to her.  I tried it on her with mine first to see if she'd like it but honestly, I can't see it that well.  I WANT to make it work for her since it's supposedly super flattering for everyone and I got one for her.  And I think she wants to like it too since I seem to be so excited about being able to get one for her.

Maybe I'm not using it right?  I'm NC37-40 and she's about NC47, maybe even NC50.  Can someone in that color range give me some tips?  She's only here for another few days and I want to send her home with the BNIB one I got her. 

Thanks._

 
Try using it as a topper for a gel blush or cream blush. 
Stila's got some great convertible colors it's GORGEOUS over, I know that on me, putting it over Lillium is SUPER pretty.  Just a thought.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_that's very nice of you, but why not getting her something easier to work with. SR is a highly sought after product doesn't mean it's right for everybody, so if she's not into collecting makeup and it doesn't show up on her, i don't see the point
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, as someone who is NC50, this didn't show up very well on me..more like a highlighter. I use mine over Mac ambering rose blush.


----------



## sapnap (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ yup.. over Ambering rose or Merrily or anything in the peach or coral family really or a creme blush like Joie De Vivre.. (i shud really stop raving abt JDV everywhere!)


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

i am wearing this today over super duper natural blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks quite pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems like the hype has died down now!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, just like it did with Marine Life


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, just like it did with Marine Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah... kinda scarey how we all move onto our next fix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i was never into marine life.... nothing special after the over spray went.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Stereo Rose is everything I wanted it to be!!!! I've been using it religiously since it came out =D


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww.,

Poor ML!

I'm still loving mine eventhough I have given myself an msf challenge.  I try to use ML at least once or twice a week!

I've used mine so much the design is starting to fade around the edges!

It is such a pretty and unique color that can be incorporated into a lot of looks.



LMD84 said:


> yeah... kinda scarey how we all move onto our next fix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about using Stereo Rose over Merrily, Style Demon and other red toned blushers.

I had not thought of that one eventhough I am going to try it over Ambering Rose sometime soon!

I love Ambering Rose!  Its such a gorgeous color.

I rave about it every time I wear it!

My fav. msfs of late are SR, Glissade (my new love), WB, GD, SBN, Brunette, SC and Petticoat.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah... kinda scarey how we all move onto our next fix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i was never into marine life.... *nothing special after the over spray went*._


----------



## Debbie_57 (Aug 14, 2010)

I still luv stereo rose and I'm glad I was lucky evough to get one; but the surprise for me was by candlelight~ I wanted to get one MSF from this collection and thinking I wasn't going to get stereo rose (sold out) I picked this one up and now I'm in luv


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_I still luv stereo rose and I'm glad I was lucky evough to get one; but the surprise for me was by candlelight~ I wanted to get one MSF from this collection and thinking I wasn't going to get stereo rose (sold out) I picked this one up and now I'm in luv
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes by candlelight is very pretty! subtle but beautiful!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've used Stereo Rose MSF over Merrily MB and it's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 17, 2010)

Am I the only one out there who still wants it, but doesn't have it? eBay is going to be my last resort... but I'm not sure if I really want to succumb to that yet! Those prices are kind of ridiculous. But I guess at this point it's probably my best bet, right?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I found a dupe - KIKO's (Italian brand) Bling Blush in Stylish Mandarin. It's around 15 Euros. 
Next time I visit my store I'll swatch Stereo Rose and KIKO's. For European girls it might be an alternative to SR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They haven, btw, also some MES. I bought two (purple and a blue green one) and won't buy the VV ones consequently. They are quite good and I can't see a difference between my swatches of them and Temptalia's of the VV ones.


----------



## Sass (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't even touch my SR since the day I got it.  eeeek.  I better hurry up before summer is over.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I haven't even touch my SR since the day I got it.  eeeek.  I better hurry up before summer is over._

 
i haven't used mine as much as i thought i would to be fair. but it's because i have my favourite msf's and tend to stick to them!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2010)

I've used my SR a number of times but then I have put all of my MSFs in rotation!

I like SR - to me it was worth the hype!

But then I know I like Marine Life more because I've used that puppy so much this summer its not funny!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 27, 2010)

Well,

I'm wearing SR today w/a combo of Merrily and Style Demon Blushes.

SR is lovely, still, and I'm glad I whined to several of my favorite MAC mus'a.

Both of them were kind enough to put 2 aside for me, each, so that's how my sister and I ended up with two!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't touched my Stereo Rose in a while. I still need to try it over Ripe Peach Blush Ombre.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 28, 2010)

<VLS> GlamQueen,

When you wear your SR w/ur RP ombre will you please take and post a pic???

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE 

I wasn't able to get my hands on the Ripe Peach Ombre, only the Grape one.

I bet the end results will be gorgeous!!! on you!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ohh Ripe Peach and Stereo Rose look awesome together!


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 29, 2010)

I wore SR with Instant Chic the other day.


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 29, 2010)

Any NW20-ish brunettes who like SR?  It doesn't seem to work on me, as much as I want it to.  It looks muddy or orange, not flattering at all.  Reminds me of Brunette MSF, which I also didn't like on me.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm an NW 20 brunette and love it. I just have to apply with a light hand, but it's pretty flattering.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

it's a little dark for me


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I wore SR with Instant Chic the other day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my goodness I did too! lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Any NW20-ish brunettes who like SR? It doesn't seem to work on me, as much as I want it to. It looks muddy or orange, not flattering at all. Reminds me of Brunette MSF, which I also didn't like on me._

 
I'm NW 15-20 ish and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_I'm an NW 20 brunette and love it. I just have to apply with a light hand, but it's pretty flattering._

 
Agreed


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to get my hands on this NOW lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

there are lots on ebay for okish prices


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

I have seen them...but to be honest I'm so scared of receiving fakes I pass on them plus the fact stereo rose sometimes goes for $60-$70...Hopefully someday MAC will do a repromote on it. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

macnc50diva said:


> I have seen them...but to be honest I'm so scared of receiving fakes I pass on them plus the fact stereo rose sometimes goes for $60-$70...Hopefully someday MAC will do a repromote on it. lol


  	yeah the fakers have messed lots of stuff up  when you have over 50 posts and have been a member for 30 days you can go in the sales section of the forum. sometimes people sell stereo rose there for a reasonable price


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

You should be able to find Stereo Rose for decent prices either here or on MUA or even the livejournal makeup communities. I just swapped my LNIB Stereo Rose for pretty much equal retail value.

  	I personally haven't heard of any fake MSFs but I avoid ebay anyway, better safe then sorry.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 30, 2011)

I still need to try Stereo Rose with Ripe Peach Blush Ombre. Will do that today!


----------



## macnc50diva (Jul 10, 2011)

I finally got my Stereo Rose from the Clearance Bin at a great price NEW and I like it. Can't say I love it because I haven't put it on enough faces yet, but its a nice color. I see what all the hype around it is about lol


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is my first Mac msf and my favorite so far. I'm pale but it makes my complextion and cheeks look beautiful.  Hope they repromote it because I want a backup


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 7, 2014)

so i just preordered this...... read a thousand reviews and the color looks like something i like.. BUT I FORGOT IM A REDHEAD NOW! crapola... ok i guesss ill see soon no?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> so i just preordered this...... read a thousand reviews and the color looks like something i like.. BUT I FORGOT IM A REDHEAD NOW! crapola... ok i guesss ill see soon no?


  I'm sure it will look great on you!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 7, 2014)

@naynadine Ty ! I hope. I'm not buying anything for a long while now.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

I got Stereo Rose at a CCO last Thursday and I love it. I even made my sis buy it. I honestly didn't know about it until then. It looks like when it released I was on my MAC break


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got Stereo Rose at a CCO last Thursday and I love it. I even made my sis buy it. I honestly didn't know about it until then. It looks like when it released I was on my MAC break :nods:


  You find the best stuff @ your CCO. You have good shoppers luck. Like people that always win on scratch offs etc lol


----------

